# 

## Atomic

Witam wszystkich.

Czy ktoś może mi powiedzieć, czy duża jest różnica w cenie między tynkiem tradycyjnym a gipsowym (maszynowym)?
Wszystko co znalazłem na forum dotyczy odległych lat 2002-2005.
Jak wygląda sytuacja na dzień dzisiejszy?
O zaletach i wadach już się naczytałem i jestem bardziej za tynkiem gipsowym.

----------


## Cypek

Gipsowe 25 zł/m2
Cementowo wapienne 18 zł/m2 z mułkowaniem
Ceny w Płocku z materiałem.

----------


## M ichał SZYMAŃSKI

Lubuskie okolice Żagania 
- gipsowe (maszynowe) 12 zł za robociznę z materiałem chcą 22zł
ale uważam że można materiał kupić taniej
- cementowo- wapienne 12 zł robocizna + szlifowanie ok - 4-5 zł a za materiał nie wiem ile wyjdzie.
Ja jestm przed podjęciem decyzji o wyborze ekipy.

----------


## Patrycja70

Witam na forum.                                                                                       W Częstochowie m2 tynku gipsowego z agregatu 25 zł. natomiast tradycyjnego 17 zł / ceny z materiałem/ . ale na tradycyjny trzeba położyć gipsówki więc dochodzi dodatkowy koszt.   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## kliku

Dolnośląskie , a konkretnie Zgorzelec i tu ceny tynku gipsowego to 11 zł/m2 , z materiałem to 20 zł/m2.
Cena z materiałem jest stosunkowo tania bo u nas tynki ( nie tylko) kupuje się w Niemczech.

----------


## KiZ

> Witam na forum.                                                                                       W Częstochowie m2 tynku gipsowego z agregatu 25 zł. natomiast tradycyjnego 17 zł / ceny z materiałem/ . ale na tradycyjny trzeba położyć gipsówki więc dochodzi dodatkowy koszt.


Gipsowe maszynowe też się kwalifikują niestety pod gładź  :Confused:

----------


## Atomic

> cementowo-wapienne 12 zł robocizna + szlifowanie ok - 4-5 zł a za materiał nie wiem ile wyjdzie.


U nas w okolicy cena z cementowo-wapienne od 12-16zł/m2, ale nie potrafię wyliczyć jaki będzie koszt materiałów, dlatego nie mam porównania. Zdecyduję się chyba na gipsowe jeżeli ich koszt będzie niewiele wyższy od tradycyjnych.
Gipsowe 26zł/m2 z materiałem.

----------


## ashca

U mnie kładą w tej chwili cementowo-wapienne z agregatu (Kalisz). Robocizna 9 zł/m2 + materiał 4 zł/m2. 
Dowiadywałam się o gipsowe to cena z materiałem wynosiła 24 zł/m2, ale i tak je później trzeba zatrzeć gipsem, więc wolałam cemontowo-wapienne. 
Gipsowanie z malowaniem będzie mnie kosztowało 8 zł/m2 (robocizna). Tak mam dogadane.

----------


## kliku

> U mnie kładą w tej chwili cementowo-wapienne z agregatu (Kalisz). Robocizna 9 zł/m2 + materiał 4 zł/m2. 
> Dowiadywałam się o gipsowe to cena z materiałem wynosiła 24 zł/m2, ale i tak je później trzeba zatrzeć gipsem, więc wolałam cemontowo-wapienne. 
> Gipsowanie z malowaniem będzie mnie kosztowało 8 zł/m2 (robocizna). Tak mam dogadane.



Tynki gipsowe zacierać puźniej jeszcze gipsem - pierwsze słyszę. Przecierz jak zrobi je fachowiec to są gładkie jak szkło. I co tu jeszcze poprawiać ?

----------


## Barbossa

dopisz w temacie, że "kontra, ale ceny" bo za dużo ludzi się na to nabiera

----------


## FREDY

> Witam na forum.                                                                                       W Częstochowie m2 tynku gipsowego z agregatu 25 zł. natomiast tradycyjnego 17 zł / ceny z materiałem/ . ale na tradycyjny trzeba położyć gipsówki więc dochodzi dodatkowy koszt.


czemu trzeba na tynk cementowo-wapienny dodatkowo gipsować - przecież to grzech.  :Wink2:

----------


## Damro

> Gipsowe 25 zł/m2
> Cementowo wapienne 18 zł/m2 z mułkowaniem
> Ceny w Płocku z materiałem.


We wrocławiu to 18 zł za m2 za samą robociznę tynku cem-wap a tynk gipsowy 26 z materiałem   :big grin:  więc podobnie lecz wolę cem-wap ponieważ są twardsze i zdrowsze  :big grin:

----------


## FREDY

twardsze to napewno - ale o zdrowotności róznych rozwiązań to lepiej sie nie wypowiadać. Gipsowym napewno nie można zarzucić że są mniej zdrowe.  :Wink2:

----------


## daggulka

mam cementowo-wapienne-płaciłam 10zł/m2 za robociznę, do tego 2 tony cementu, paleta wapna ,12 ton piasku
tynki cw są twardsze niż gipsowe i mają fakturę piasku , gdzieniegdzie (przynajmniej u mnie) da się zauważyć zarysowania...  pedantom nie polecam , ale jeśli ktoś nie chodzi nie patrzy po ścianach to jak najbardziej jestem "za" ...jak to ktoś ujął : "tu lampa, tam kanapa albo kwatek"  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## tadzel

Przy tynkach  gipsowych sciana wygłąda jak puszka blaszana. Nie ma tej faktury jak tynk cementowo-wapienny.Dlatego na zachodzie teraz przy malowaniu naklejaja na sciany przed malowaniem specjalny materiał dajacy fakture.

----------


## Bezdomna

A które szybciej schną? i czy rzeczywiście trzeba nakładać gładź na gipsowe?

----------


## daggulka

czy trzeba , to zależy od tego czego się po tynkach oczekuje  :Roll:  
jeśli chcesz mieć gładkie jak lustro-bierz gipsowe bo same cw bez gładzi ci tego nie dadzą

ja mam cw i gładzi dawać nie będę- tylko dlatego że nie podobają mi się ściany nienaturalnie gładkie ....ale to kwestia gustu, a o gustach się nie dyskutuje jak wiemy  :Wink2:  

co do schnięcia....zależy od pogody, wilgotności powietrza, temperatury, pory roku.... moje schną już dwa miechy ...i jeszcze widać wilgotne plamy....tyle, że mam nadzieję że jeśli schną powoli to nie popękają tak bardzo  :Roll:  

nie wiem jak szybko schną tynki gipsowe

----------


## czandra

> A które szybciej schną? i czy rzeczywiście trzeba nakładać gładź na gipsowe?


Tynki gipsowe schną bardzo długo. U nas już 2 miesiąc i jeszcze wiele im brakuje. Co do nakładania gładzi, to niestety trzeba je będzie wykonać, chociaż w porównaniu z tradycyjnym cw to tylko kosmetyka. Cena wykonania tradycyjnego cw i maszynowego (tylko robocizna) w moich stronach jest taka sama - 12 zł/m2. Wybraliśmy gipsowe ze względu na szybkość wykonania. W garażu mam tradycyjny cw i dlatego mogę je porównywać.

Pzdr.

----------


## Bezdomna

Czyli które dłużej? Ja mam akurat dobre warunki, bo mam ogrzewanie.

----------


## czandra

> Czyli które dłużej? Ja mam akurat dobre warunki, bo mam ogrzewanie.


A z czego masz ściany zewnętrze? Z tego co widać w avatarku, masz chyba już ocieplone. Będziesz musiała bardzo dużo wietrzyć, bo przy tynkach jest strasznie wilgotno. Ja mam sciany z BK i przy takiej pogodzie jak teraz dodatkowo potęguje to wilgoć, gdyż BK mocno ją chłonie. Przy ceramice wygląda to zapewne lepiej. Nie mam też ogrzewania i to również może wpływać na czas schnięcia. Wegług mnie jest on podobny przy obydwu tynkach. Trzeba duuuuuużo wietrzyć i dogrzewać, albo zastosować osuszacze.

----------


## skasowany1955

hmmmm, wadą podstawową gipsowych jest ich.... brzydota..., taka puszka..., kwestia gustu..., poza tym mniej trwałe, droższe, jakoś wydawało mi się że cementowo wapienne

----------


## czandra

> hmmmm, wadą podstawową gipsowych jest ich.... brzydota..., taka puszka


  :ohmy:   Może to rozwiniesz bardziej. W czym cementowo-wapienne są piękniejsze i ta puszka....?

----------


## Cypek

Tylko proszę nie kłóćcie się, które są ładniejsze.
Nie o to w tym temacie chodziło.
Można tylko mówić o większej twardości c-w nad gipsem.

----------


## Xena z Xsary

ja chciałam wapienno cementowe (więcej wapnia)
ale oczywiście nikt tego teraz w mojej okolicy nie robi
więc skończyłam na gipsie.
w skrcie: jest gładko, równo, ale robia sie bardzo szybko widoczne ubytki

----------


## Stina

> Dolnośląskie , a konkretnie Zgorzelec i tu ceny tynku gipsowego to 11 zł/m2 , z materiałem to 20 zł/m2.
> Cena z materiałem jest stosunkowo tania bo u nas tynki ( nie tylko) kupuje się w Niemczech.


Obecnie szukam fachowców od tynków maszynowych ( gipsowe) Buduje sie pod Wrocławiem w okolicach Obornik śląskich. Chetnie skorzystam z namiarów na fachowców.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## adi_

dlazcego sie szpachluje tynki  maszynowe z gipsu .
bo niesa w stanie idealnie  zatrzec tych tynkow pozatym gips maszynowy to nie gips szpachlowy ma inna zarnistosc  wiec idealnie gladki nigdy nie bedzie co w sumie jak  da sie cementowo wapienny i zatrze sie to szpachlowym gipsem ale na nie wiecej jak 1mm bo tyle wystarczy chyba ze ktos mial do bani piasek i muraza  to  wychodzi duzo taniej cemntowo wapienny pozdrawiam

----------


## JACKIE P

ja też uwżam, ze optymalny jest mimo wszystko nadal tynk cem-wap. Sprawdzony od lat, przy montowaniu kołków duzo mocniejszy niż gipsowy, a przy dobrym położeniu - potrzbea naprawdę niewiele gładzi gipsowej. Ciekawe co zrobisz jak ekipa ci sp.....rdoli mury i będziesz musiał położyć np 5-7 cm gipsu ?

----------


## Sasha

to się dopiszę 

mam propozycję wykonania tynków cw z gładziami tak aby pow. przypominała lustro czy tam szkiełko  :smile: 

pytanie:
jak z ubytkami? Przy gipsowych nie ma problemu - można załatać tak że nic nie widać a przy cw z gładziami? W końcu ostateczną pow. jest gładź więc...

----------


## JACKIE P

wracam do posta TADZEL - na tynki /na ścianę/ tapetę naklejają szwaby - jest to tzw. RAUFASE - tapeta z fakturą - taka jest u nich durnowata od lat moda. Wystarczy raz poraz obejrzeć na kanale VOX telewizyjny magazyn pod tytułem "Wohnen nach Wunsch" - idzie tylko Raufasa.
U nas dawno od tego się odeszło. Taka tapeta tylko służy zawolalowaniu niedoróbek, z których są znani niemieccy "fachowcy'

----------


## piotrm74

Nie wiem jak WY ale ja będę na wiosne tynkował mój domek tynkiem CW. Mam małe dzieci i tynk gipsowy nie wytrzyma ich werwy do psot.
Pozdro
piotrm74

----------


## piotrulex

mamy cem-wap

gipsowe z materialem chcieli 23 zeta

robi nam nasz majster lecz jest to "bezcenne"

znalazlem jedynie ekipe ktora wykonywala za 18 zeta - podobno idealnie - oczywiscie sama robocizna

material na nasz dom to okolo 20 ton piachu, a cementu czy wapna to nie wiem ale niewiele

dom ma powierzchnie calkowita ponad 200m

----------


## Xzbyszek

Zdecydowałem się na cementowo-wapienne. Robocizna 17 zł /m (okolice Krakowa). Będą je  robić ci sami murarze, co stawiali ściany. Nie będą wiec mogli narzekać na poprzednikowi, ze ściany są krzywe  :Lol:

----------


## czandra

> Ciekawe co zrobisz jak ekipa ci sp.....rdoli mury i będziesz musiał położyć np 5-7 cm gipsu ?


Nie życzę nikomu takiego wykonawcy. Jedyna rada to spisywać umowy i wprowadzać ew. kary finanasowe. Przy takiej grubości tynku to nawe CW wyjdzie super drogo!

----------


## Duży Boban

> hmmmm, wadą podstawową gipsowych jest ich.... brzydota..., taka puszka..., kwestia gustu..., poza tym mniej trwałe, droższe, jakoś wydawało mi się że cementowo wapienne


Gipsowe albo pokryte gładzią pasują do wnętrz nowoczesnych.
Cementowo-wapienne pasują najlepiej do wnętrz rustykalnych.

----------


## skama

Nikt na razie nie wspomniał o miejscu, w którym będzie tynk położony. Czytałam gdzieś, że tynki gipsowe nie nadają się do łazienek, ze względu na dużą wilgotność w pomieszczeniu. Czy to prawda? Jestem na etapie umawiania tynkarza, więc ta informacja przydałaby mi się na już.

----------


## Damro

> Nikt na razie nie wspomniał o miejscu, w którym będzie tynk położony. Czytałam gdzieś, że tynki gipsowe nie nadają się do łazienek, ze względu na dużą wilgotność w pomieszczeniu. Czy to prawda? Jestem na etapie umawiania tynkarza, więc ta informacja przydałaby mi się na już.


Tak,to prawda,jeszcze oprócz łazienki nia nadają się do kuchni i do garażu oraz pomieszczeń nieogrzewanych.

----------


## mclear

ja kładę wszędzie, uważam że to naklepszy kompromis między ceną a jakością. Kwestia kuchni i łazienki w sensie pary wodnej to niezależnie od tynkow potrzebna jest dobra wentylacja. Grzyb zagnieździ się na każdym tynku niezależnie od jego rodzaju

----------


## Barbossa

> Napisał skama
> 
> Nikt na razie nie wspomniał o miejscu, w którym będzie tynk położony. Czytałam gdzieś, że tynki gipsowe nie nadają się do łazienek, ze względu na dużą wilgotność w pomieszczeniu. Czy to prawda? Jestem na etapie umawiania tynkarza, więc ta informacja przydałaby mi się na już.
> 
> 
> Tak,to prawda,jeszcze oprócz łazienki nia nadają się do kuchni i do garażu oraz pomieszczeń nieogrzewanych.


bzdura
 tak jak i z tą trwłaością cw, a słabością gipsowych
rubta co chceta, ino pierdół nie piszta

----------


## daggulka

Nie wiem jak z trwałością, ale co do twardości mogę się spokojnie wypowiedzieć ...sąsiad Jarosław ma tynki  gipsowe.... i osobiście mi opowiadał że stuknął czymś mocniej i zrobiła mu się dziura w tynki  :ohmy:   ...nawet pokazywał swego czasu  :Roll:   ... ja mam cw...czymkolwiek bym nie stuknęła... dziury niet  :Roll:

----------


## Xena z Xsary

> bzdura
>  tak jak i z tą trwłaością cw, a słabością gipsowych
> rubta co chceta, ino pierdół nie piszta


ano własnie kolego nie piszta bzdur
mam gipsowe w większości domu, c-w w łazience, kotłowni i spiżarce
widze ZDEYCYDOWANĄ różnicę na takim tle jak piszecie

----------


## mclear

możliwe że to był jakiś oszukany tynk albo z najniższej półki. W przypadku knaufa to raczej niemożliwe

----------


## Cypek

> Nie wiem jak z trwałością, ale co do twardości mogę się spokojnie wypowiedzieć ...sąsiad Jarosław ma tynki  gipsowe.... i osobiście mi opowiadał że stuknął czymś mocniej i zrobiła mu się dziura w tynki   ...nawet pokazywał swego czasu   ... ja mam cw...czymkolwiek bym nie stuknęła... dziury niet


Daggulka, nie piernicz. Zapraszam do mnie i wal młotem ile wlezie. Żadnej dziury nie zrobisz, chyba, ze wywalisz całą ścianę. Powstanie wgniecenie, bierzesz gips szpachlowy i w 5 min naprawione. Potem farba i śladu nie ma. Co z tego, ze dzieciaki nie wgniotą tynku cw jak i tak zerwa farbę. Naprawa prawie ta sama.

----------


## Barbossa

> Napisał Barbossa
> 
> bzdura
>  tak jak i z tą trwłaością cw, a słabością gipsowych
> rubta co chceta, ino pierdół nie piszta
> 
> 
> ano własnie kolego nie piszta bzdur
> mam gipsowe w większości domu, c-w w łazience, kotłowni i spiżarce
> widze ZDEYCYDOWANĄ różnicę na takim tle jak piszecie


na jakim tle?

----------


## Damro

> Napisał daggulka
> 
> Nie wiem jak z trwałością, ale co do twardości mogę się spokojnie wypowiedzieć ...sąsiad Jarosław ma tynki  gipsowe.... i osobiście mi opowiadał że stuknął czymś mocniej i zrobiła mu się dziura w tynki   ...nawet pokazywał swego czasu   ... ja mam cw...czymkolwiek bym nie stuknęła... dziury niet 
> 
> 
> Daggulka, nie piernicz. Zapraszam do mnie i wal młotem ile wlezie. Żadnej dziury nie zrobisz, chyba, ze wywalisz całą ścianę. Powstanie wgniecenie, bierzesz gips szpachlowy i w 5 min naprawione. Potem farba i śladu nie ma. Co z tego, ze dzieciaki nie wgniotą tynku cw jak i tak zerwa farbę. Naprawa prawie ta sama.


Jak nie masz nic innego do ro9boty tylko chodzić i łatać dziury w całej chałupie oraz farbę kłaść to powodzenie i san nie piernicz bo nie masz racji  :Lol:

----------


## Xena z Xsary

barbossa nie będe za Ciebie czytać postów
niech sobie każdy kładzie co chce - ja widzę róznicę i nie połozyłabym tynku gipsowego w łazience.
A chodzić i łatac dziury...no cóż własnie musze to robic bo mam tynk gipsowy w pokojach i dlatego chętnie w tym czasie zajęłabym sie czyms innym :smile: 
dziękuję za uwagę :smile:

----------


## mclear

zawsze wydawało mi się że tynki gipsowe mają trwardą strukturę kto miał nogę czy rękę w gipsie to wie co mam na myśli  :big grin:

----------


## Barbossa

> barbossa nie będe za Ciebie czytać postów
> niech sobie każdy kładzie co chce - ja widzę róznicę i nie połozyłabym tynku gipsowego w łazience.
> A chodzić i łatac dziury...no cóż własnie musze to robic bo mam tynk gipsowy w pokojach i dlatego chętnie w tym czasie zajęłabym sie czyms innym
> dziękuję za uwagę


a co ma czytanie postów do tego   :Roll:  
bzdurą jest niestosowanie gipsów w łazienkach i kuchniach, bo nie ma praktycznie przeciwskazań, ale ja za Ciebie czytać nie będę, nie tylko postów

----------


## Xena z Xsary

no to jest argument
ale za to cementowe buciki sa chyba skuteczniejsze niz gipsowe.

barbarossa jak dla mnie mozesz sobie samą gładz połozyć....

----------


## daggulka

Cypek.... ja piernicze, ty pierniczysz....wszyscy pierniczą....   :Lol:  

A tak serio... pisze co zauważyłam ... to że pisze dziura nie znaczy że mu pół ściany wyrwało  :Wink2:  ...to taki se otworek wielkości paznokcia...ale to jest tak jak  Xenia pisze.... w czasie chodzenia ze szpachelką i łatania dziurek chętnie zrobiłabym coś innego  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## Barbossa

> no to jest argument
> ale za to cementowe buciki sa chyba skuteczniejsze niz gipsowe.
> 
> barbarossa jak dla mnie mozesz sobie samą gładz połozyć....


po prostu nie pisz bzdur, Twoje doznania, zapewne subiektywne (w jakiejlkolwiek dziedzinie) niekoniecznie muszą być wyrocznią

----------


## Xena z Xsary

barbek a może jakieś konkrety? argumenty?Oprocz wyroczni typu "nie pisz bzdur"?

----------


## Barbossa

niunio, o to samo ja poproszę Ciebie, na jakiej podstawie tak twierdzisz, że nie można gipsów w kiblu i kuchni?
ja się nie spotkałem z takimi warunkami technicznymi? może wiesz coś o czym nie mam pojęcia   :Roll:

----------


## Xena z Xsary

Zacząłes z tekstem "bzdury"tak więc 
pytam o argumenty do takiego stwierdzenia- jakies konkrety prosze

Przy okazji.... nie napisałam, że nie można kłaśc tynków gipsowych w kiblu i kuchni bo można kłaśc równie dobrze białko kurze i to pędzlem z końskiego ogona jak sie chce, tylko że ja bym nie położyła  :smile:  

No, to Ty powiedz jakie to były argumenty a ja ide na budowę pozalepiać dziurki w tynku gipsowym  :smile: 

/a odczucia obiektywne to ciężko chyba mieć/

----------


## Damro

> Zacząłes z tekstem "bzdury"tak więc 
> pytam o argumenty do takiego stwierdzenia- jakies konkrety prosze
> 
> Przy okazji.... nie napisałam, że nie można kłaśc tynków gipsowych w kiblu i kuchni bo można kłaśc równie dobrze białko kurze i to pędzlem z końskiego ogona jak sie chce, tylko że ja bym nie położyła  
> 
> No, to Ty powiedz jakie to były argumenty a ja ide na budowę pozalepiać dziurki w tynku gipsowym 
> 
> /a odczucia obiektywne to ciężko chyba mieć/


Ale Xena uśmiałam się aż do łez  :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## Damro

> Napisał Xena z Xsary
> 
> barbossa nie będe za Ciebie czytać postów
> niech sobie każdy kładzie co chce - ja widzę róznicę i nie połozyłabym tynku gipsowego w łazience.
> A chodzić i łatac dziury...no cóż własnie musze to robic bo mam tynk gipsowy w pokojach i dlatego chętnie w tym czasie zajęłabym sie czyms innym
> dziękuję za uwagę
> 
> 
> a co ma czytanie postów do tego   
> bzdurą jest niestosowanie gipsów w łazienkach i kuchniach, bo nie ma praktycznie przeciwskazań, ale ja za Ciebie czytać nie będę, nie tylko postów


Wiesz co *Barbossa* do tej pory myślałam,że jakąś niewielką ale jakąś tam wiedzę budowlaną masz ale po tej Twojej wypowiedzi ręce mi opadły i zrobię dokładnie jak większość starych już forumowiczów i Twoje wypowiedzi będę również omijać,weź Ty chłopie znajdź lepsze dla siebie zajęcie bo tu niczego nie wnosisz i za każdym razem przy tematach budowlanych mącisz ludziom w głowach.Dziękuję i życzę Ci dobrej nocy  :big grin:

----------


## JACKIE P

damro - no i następny obiektywny.

----------


## Krzysztofik

> Napisał skama
> 
> Nikt na razie nie wspomniał o miejscu, w którym będzie tynk położony. Czytałam gdzieś, że tynki gipsowe nie nadają się do łazienek, ze względu na dużą wilgotność w pomieszczeniu. Czy to prawda? Jestem na etapie umawiania tynkarza, więc ta informacja przydałaby mi się na już.
> 
> 
> Tak,to prawda,jeszcze oprócz łazienki nia nadają się do kuchni i do garażu oraz pomieszczeń nieogrzewanych.


Szczególnie w domach niewietrzonych, zaniedbanych, i gdzie drzwi wejściowe i okna są elementem wizualnym.
Generalnie właściciele palą tam kadzidełka, lub nie zapraszają gości bo tak "wali" tam  ... nie ma co ukrywać ...bagnem.

 :Wink2:

----------


## szron

> U mnie kładą w tej chwili cementowo-wapienne z agregatu (Kalisz). Robocizna 9 zł/m2 + materiał 4 zł/m2. 
> Dowiadywałam się o gipsowe to cena z materiałem wynosiła 24 zł/m2, ale i tak je później trzeba zatrzeć gipsem, więc wolałam cemontowo-wapienne. 
> Gipsowanie z malowaniem będzie mnie kosztowało 8 zł/m2 (robocizna). Tak mam dogadane.


Mozesz podać namiar na ekipe na priv. Jestem z Kalisza i poszukuje ekipy do tynkowania.

----------


## stuk

Ludzie opowiadacie tu jakieś zasłyszane mity... Nie ma żadnych  przeciwwskazań do stosowania tynków gipsowych w łazienkach, bez względu na to, czy w całości wyłożone są glazurą czy nie, można w pomieszczeniach wilgotnych gips stosować. Ja mam tak zrobione i nie widzę powodu, dla którego miałoby to być błędem.

Są natomiast silne przeciwwskazania do używania łazienek ze słabą wentylacją i wtedy to żaden tynk nie pomoże, choćby był zrobiony z folii w płynie...

----------


## andre59

Autor wątku zdaje się o ceny pytał, a nie wady i zalety  :cool:

----------


## Ajur

No dobra - to ja się przyznam. Jestem głupiutką istotką, która baaaaaardzo upierała się przy tynkach cementowo-wapiennych. Ostatecznie mam tynki cw, które nie spełniły moich oczekiwań i.... na to gipsowe, które w końcu mi się podobają. W obecnym mieszkanku mam również tynki gipsowe. Owszem przez 7 lat pojawiły się jakieś niewielkie wgniecenia, ale i tak remont tzn odświeżenie ścian jest nieunikniony, więc wgniecenia zostaną usunięte i nie ma problemu.

Ja płaciłam za gipsowe 19 zł/m2. + materiał
Pozdrawiam
Ajur

----------


## stuk

> No dobra - to ja się przyznam. Jestem głupiutką istotką, która baaaaaardzo upierała się przy tynkach cementowo-wapiennych. Ostatecznie mam tynki cw, które nie spełniły moich oczekiwań i.... na to gipsowe, które w końcu mi się podobają. W obecnym mieszkanku mam również tynki gipsowe. Owszem przez 7 lat pojawiły się jakieś niewielkie wgniecenia, ale i tak remont tzn odświeżenie ścian jest nieunikniony, więc wgniecenia zostaną usunięte i nie ma problemu.
> 
> Ja płaciłam za gipsowe 19 zł/m2. + materiał
> Pozdrawiam
> Ajur


Na tynki cw dawałaś tynki gipsowe? Czy po prostu gładzie gipsowe?

----------


## Xena z Xsary

> Ja mam tak zrobione i nie widzę powodu, dla którego miałoby to być błędem.


no to jest argument  :smile:

----------


## Damro

> Ludzie opowiadacie tu jakieś zasłyszane mity... Nie ma żadnych  przeciwwskazań do stosowania tynków gipsowych w łazienkach, bez względu na to, czy w całości wyłożone są glazurą czy nie, można w pomieszczeniach wilgotnych gips stosować. Ja mam tak zrobione i nie widzę powodu, dla którego miałoby to być błędem.
> 
> Są natomiast silne przeciwwskazania do używania łazienek ze słabą wentylacją i wtedy to żaden tynk nie pomoże, choćby był zrobiony z folii w płynie...


  :Lol:   :big grin:

----------


## czandra

> Autor wątku zdaje się o ceny pytał, a nie wady i zalety


Cenowo wychodzi podobnie. Wszystko zależy od tego, jakiego wykonawcę mamy pod ręką. Zalety i wady opisano na forum bardzo dokładnie.

----------


## daggulka

otóż nie zgodzę się....   :Roll:  
tynki gipsowe są droższe:

tynk gipsowy -
cena z materiałem w naszych stronach jakieś 27zł/m2 ...co np. przy 500m2 do położenia wyniesie *13.500zł*

tynk c-w - 
cena robocizny to 12zł/m2 co przy 500m2 do położenia daje 6000zł + materaił 
-2 tony cementu -840zł
-1,5 tony wapna - 750zł
-13 ton piasku - 650zł
-narożniki i inne duperele - 500zł
co daje łacznie kwotę *8740zł*

Oczywiście jeśli na tynk cw chcesz dać gładzie, to pewnie w sumie wyjdzie drożej niż tynki gipsowe, natomiast same tynki c-w są zdecydowanie tańsze niż tynki gipsowe o czym może świadczyć powyższe wyliczenie (na podstawie tynków c-w robionych u mnie w listopadzie ubiegłoego roku).

----------


## Damro

Nie zgodzę się,w moich rejonach koszt robocizny przy cw to 18 zł/m2,ja tyle zapłaciłam a wiem że to tanio bo ceny już są po 22-23 za m2 do tego materiał a i jeszcze do tego dojdzie u mnie gładź gipsowa po 10 zł/m2 a już po 15 krzyczą za robociznę więc łatwo policzyć co droższe a co tańsze,świadomie wybierałam cw nie patrząc na cenę wiedząc, że mi gipsowy taniej wyjdzie, w moim rejonie można gipsowy juz zrobić za 24 zł/m2 z materiałem.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## daggulka

Najwidoczniej co kraj to obyczaj....u mnie jest tak jak napisałam  :Roll: 
jeszcze specjalnie zawyżyłam cenę tynków c-w...ja płaciłam 10zł, tyle że bez faktury

----------


## Lonio

Mam pytanie.

Co o takich tynkach sądzicie i czy ktoś z forumowiczów już takie ma?

Otóż Lafarge ma w ofercie cement „Lepo” (w moich okolicach 460 zł tona) i w ulotce opisuje, że jest to cement do tynków( większa plastyczność, przyczepność i urabialność), i że nie potrzeba oprócz piachu i wody nic dodawać (oszczędność na wapnie).

- czy ktoś się z tym spotkał?
- co sądzicie o takim tynku z samego cementu i piachu?

Czekam na odpowiedź.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## I.W.

Lepo to cement z dodatkiem napowietrzaczy (pewnie coś takiego jak cemplas tylko w proszku). Więc różni się od mieszanki cementu z wapnem.

----------


## M ichał SZYMAŃSKI

Ja robie własnie tynki gipsowe, cena z materiałem (KNAUF MP75) 21,50 zł.
Realizacja 10 dni roboczych.
Za cementowo-wapienne żadają 12-14 zł (robocizna) oraz około 5 -6 zł położenie szpachli co w domu raczej trzeba wykonać. W sumie daje około 17 - 20 zł no i dodatkowo trzeba materiału. No i termin wykonania - miesiąc.

Ta chłodna kalkulacja przesądziła o wyborze tynków. Nie ukrywam spieszy nam sie aby zrobic wszystko jak najszybciej.
Budowa okolice Żagania (woj. lubuskie).

----------


## czandra

> Ja robie własnie tynki gipsowe, cena z materiałem (KNAUF MP75) 21,50 zł.
> Realizacja 10 dni roboczych.
> Za cementowo-wapienne żadają 12-14 zł (robocizna) oraz około 5 -6 zł położenie szpachli co w domu raczej trzeba wykonać. W sumie daje około 17 - 20 zł no i dodatkowo trzeba materiału. No i termin wykonania - miesiąc.
> 
> Ta chłodna kalkulacja przesądziła o wyborze tynków. Nie ukrywam spieszy nam sie aby zrobic wszystko jak najszybciej.
> Budowa okolice Żagania (woj. lubuskie).


U nas za położenie szpachli gipsowej przy cementowo-wapiennych krzyknęli 12 zł za robociznę.  :Evil:  Tyle samo za taki tynk, plus materiał oczywiście.
Za gipsowy maszynowy zapłaciliśmy też 12 zł, a z materiałem wyszło 19 zł/m2. Też trzeba trochę wygładzic, ale w porównaniu z c-w to zwykła kosmetyka.

----------


## Trociu

> Za cementowo-wapienne żadają 12-14 zł (robocizna) oraz około 5 -6 zł położenie szpachli co w domu raczej trzeba wykonać.


Jeżeli chcesz mieć lustereczko, to oczywiście, że trzeba wykonać gładź. Jeżeli nie przeszkadza Ci lekka fakturka, to już nie trzeba. Wszystko zależy od ekipy - czym i jak robi. Dobra ekipa nie potrzebuje kłaść gładzi, bo same tynki ładnie wyglądają.

----------


## Biceps

Słuchajcie, a jak wygląda sprawa z tynkowaniem remontowanego domu. Chata jest stawiana za Niemca, wszystkie stare tynki zbiłem i teraz zastanawiam się co rzucić na ścianę - gips, czy tynk cem-wap. Czy są jakieś za albo przeciw w tym przypadku? Ściany generalnie suche, tylko nie zawsze proste   :Confused:  Jestem umówiony z dwoma tynkarzami, do obejrzenia roboty, ale może macie jakieś rady, żeby mi głupot nie nagadali potem i dziadostwa nie porobili.

A w ogóle panowie mają ceny dość wysokie z tego co zauważyłem tutaj w wątku: jeden i drugi (gips i cw) krzyczą 28 zł / m2 z materiałem - domek stoi 15 km od Wrocławia. No, ale są polecani i mają opinie dobrych tynkarzy...

----------


## daggulka

Biceps- tynki takie jakie Ci się bardziej podobają... raczej nie ma przeciwwskazań co do rodzaju tynku... generalnie na każdym materiale mogą być tynki cw jak i gipsowe .
Szkopuł tkwi w estetyce.... jeśli jesteś pedantem i wkurzałyby Cię jakieś nierówności , ryski czy struktura ziarna piasku to nie bierz tynków c-w bo one własnie takie są...ewentualnie możesz jeszcze na tynki c-w położyć gładź, ale w takiej sytuacji zdecydowanie bardziej opłaci się kłaśc od razu tynki gipsowe bo te od razu są gładkie.

----------


## Cinek23

Nie ryzykowałbym z gipsem na takie ściany. Jeśli ekipa jest polecana i dobra, to zrobią Ci piękne tynki cementowo-wapienne i będziesz zadowolony. Chyba, że jesteś zwolennikiem tynków gipsowych, idealnych tafli? Możesz też rozważyć przyklejenie płyt KG. Ja Polecam jednak CW.

----------


## Biceps

No właśnie też mi się wydaje, że CW w moim przypadku będą lepsze. Pomijam już fakt, że podobają mi się bardziej (jeśli się na nie zdecyduję, pozostawię je z charakterystyczną fakturką). 

A co do ceny - jest ona do przyjęcia czy próbować za wszelką cenę próbować ją zbijać (hehe, jasne że wolałbym zapłacić mniej), ew. szukać tańszej ekipy? Przypominam, że panowie krzyczą 28 zł za metr z materiałem.

----------


## draven

witam
miałem ten sam problem więc wybrałem się zobaczyć czy tynki gipsowe są tak gładkie jak się mówi i rozczarowałem się , wiadomo wyglądają dużo lepiej niż c w ale nie tak jak np ściany w obecnym mieszkaniu które są pokryte cekolem , więc i tak i tak położenie gładzi było by konieczne dlatego zdecydowałem się na c w. pozdrawiam

----------


## Trociu

> A co do ceny - jest ona do przyjęcia czy próbować za wszelką cenę próbować ją zbijać (hehe, jasne że wolałbym zapłacić mniej), ew. szukać tańszej ekipy? Przypominam, że panowie krzyczą 28 zł za metr z materiałem.


Myślę, że brać. Ja ostatnio rozmawiałem z jednym tynkarzem poleconym na forum. Za samą robociznę chce 20zł/m2. Materiał (gotowy Baumit) to około 22zł/m2. Tak więc sumarycznie wychodzi 42zł/m2.

Ewentualnie - możesz się podzielić namiarami na tego tynkarza c-w? Ja jestem zdecydowany na tynki c-w i właśnie poszukuję poleconej ekipy. Może wpasują się z terminami.

----------


## paryska

Moi tynkarze krzyknęli za tynk cementowo wapienny;
16zł./m2 ściany - robocizna bez materiału
18zł./m2 sufity- robocizna bez materiału
gipsowy z agregatu z materiałem 27zł./m2
budowa ok 20 km od Wrocławia, czy dużo krzyczą???????

----------


## Trociu

> Moi tynkarze krzyknęli za tynk cementowo wapienny;
> 16zł./m2 ściany - robocizna bez materiału
> 18zł./m2 sufity- robocizna bez materiału
> gipsowy z agregatu z materiałem 27zł./m2
> budowa ok 20 km od Wrocławia, czy dużo krzyczą???????


Myślę, że to już są dość dobre ceny. Mniej więcej takie mi się kojarzą jako dobre. Jak widzisz wyżej, u mnie sama robocizna ścian jest droższa o 4zł na metrze. U Bicepsa z materiałem wychodzi 28zł, tak więc z 12zł/m2 materiału. Też rozsądnie to wygląda.
Tutaj ponowie prośbę o namiary  :big grin:  bo są tańsi od mojej ostatniej ekipy i myślę, że u nich z materiałem można się zamknąć w 30zł/m2. Jeszcze jak masz ich z polecenia, to biorę w ciemno na koniec marca

----------


## Damro

> Moi tynkarze krzyknęli za tynk cementowo wapienny;
> 16zł./m2 ściany - robocizna bez materiału
> 18zł./m2 sufity- robocizna bez materiału
> gipsowy z agregatu z materiałem 27zł./m2
> budowa ok 20 km od Wrocławia, czy dużo krzyczą???????


Ale maszynowo czy ręcznie,jeśli ręcznie to niedrogo.

----------


## Trociu

> Napisał paryska
> 
> Moi tynkarze krzyknęli za tynk cementowo wapienny;
> 16zł./m2 ściany - robocizna bez materiału
> 18zł./m2 sufity- robocizna bez materiału
> gipsowy z agregatu z materiałem 27zł./m2
> budowa ok 20 km od Wrocławia, czy dużo krzyczą???????
> 
> 
> Ale maszynowo czy ręcznie,jeśli ręcznie to niedrogo.


A co jeśli maszynowo? Masz może jakieś inne propozycje ceny, do których można porównać?

----------


## paryska

te kwoty podałam za ręczne tynki, ale jak sie właśnie dowiedziałam od męża to zaczynają kręcić nosami więc ta kwota chyba ulegnie zmianie w góre oczywiście  :cry:

----------


## Damro

U mnie za ręczne wzieli 18 zł za m2 a wiem że krzyczą już po 22 za m2,maszynowe są trochę tańsze,z gotowej zaprawy.

----------


## Damro

> te kwoty podałam za ręczne tynki, ale jak sie właśnie dowiedziałam od męża to zaczynają kręcić nosami więc ta kwota chyba ulegnie zmianie w góre oczywiście


Bierz ekipę i nawet nie zastanawiaj się.

----------


## paryska

...Mówisz? kurcze a ja sie zastanawiałam, ze to ceny z kosmosu,dzięki za rade

----------


## Trociu

> ...Mówisz? kurcze a ja sie zastanawiałam, ze to ceny z kosmosu,dzięki za rade


Może i cena z kosmosu. Ale pamiętaj, że ostatnio budowlanka to kosmos. Więc przy takich warunkach, to cena jest spokojnie z kosmosu  :big grin:

----------


## Zonzi

Moja ekipa chce 21 PLN za m2 za zwykly filcowany a 29 PLN za m2 za kwarcowy. Oczywiscie sama robocizna. Wykonanie okolo 6 tygodni.  
Niestety mam prawie 1000 m2 do otynkowania i sie ostro zastanawiam czy nie jednak maszynowy gipsowy. Tyle ze nie chce lusterka a cos w rodzaju grubszej satyny . Jaka jest faktura gipsowego maszynowego ??? 

pozdrawiamn
Zonzi

----------


## aga&piotr

O kurcze, no nieźle to ja myślałam że 30zł za maszynowe gipsowe z materiałem to jakaś masakra, ale chyba nie jest to taki meksyk jak mi sie wydawało   :Roll:  
Co o tym myślicie?
Chociaż gdzieś miałam namiar na kogoś za 18zł za metr ale to sama robocizna,a ciekawe ile wyjdzie za materiał  :Roll:  ma kotś orientacje? 


Pozdrawiam
Aga

----------


## paryska

O kurcze zmieniam zawód----będe tynkarzem, nie tynkarzówką czy tynkarzową, zwał jak zwał ide na jakiś kurs tynkowania i kafelkowania. Cza sie namachać,ale jaka kasa hmmmm  :Lol:

----------


## aga&piotr

i ja  i ja   :big grin:   :big grin:  
ostatnio myslałam żeby zostać dekarzową,hihihihi  :wink: 


Aga

----------


## paryska

Dziewczyny weźmy się wszystkie zorganizujmy i utworzmy najsilniejszą damską brygade budowlaną.  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  
Każda z nas na budowe podpatrywać jak to robią fachowcy, pomagać , zbierać doświadczenie i jakoś to będzie   :Roll:  
Dziewczęta hej szpachle w dłoń!!!!  :Roll:

----------


## paryska

A tak apropos dekarzowej, to u nas na dachu robiła kobitka, zona jednego z fachowców, jako pomocnik oczywiście,  doginała nieźle. Czasami mi jej żal było bo na dworze zimno strasznie, mocna babka.

----------


## aga&piotr

Uuuu paryska serio?   :ohmy:   ostra babeczka   :Lol:  
Może faktycznie trza jakąś kobiecą ekipe zorganizować   :Wink2:  
Kielnia była grana, to czemu nie spróbować ze szpachlą   :big grin:  

Aga

----------


## Damro

A u mnie babka,żona szefa murowała  :big grin:  poganiała chłopaków że hoho a łopatą ruszała 3 razy szybciej od facetów  :Lol:

----------


## Trociu

> Dziewczyny weźmy się wszystkie zorganizujmy i utworzmy najsilniejszą damską brygade budowlaną.    
> Każda z nas na budowe podpatrywać jak to robią fachowcy, pomagać , zbierać doświadczenie i jakoś to będzie   
> Dziewczęta hej szpachle w dłoń!!!!


Z tego co pamiętam to we Wrocławiu powstała kobieca ekipa remontowa. Same kobitki. Terminy mają na ten rok już pozajmowane. Możecie się dołączyć.

----------


## arktyk

U mnie 33 zł cena cementowo wapiennych tradycyjnych z materiałem i filcowaniem w celu wyrównania ich powierzchni. Budowa pod Warszawą.

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Habier

> Autor wątku zdaje się o ceny pytał, a nie wady i zalety


nie ważne o co pytał, ważne że się kręci   :Lol:

----------


## Trociu

> Autor wątku zdaje się o ceny pytał, a nie wady i zalety


Ale cena może być jedną z wad/zalet rozwiązania.

----------


## pierwek

> Z tego co pamiętam to we Wrocławiu powstała kobieca ekipa remontowa. Same kobitki. Terminy mają na ten rok już pozajmowane. Możecie się dołączyć.


ale one chyba dość drogie bo pracują w "toplesie"  :wink:

----------


## pierwek

> U mnie 33 zł cena cementowo wapiennych tradycyjnych z materiałem i filcowaniem w celu wyrównania ich powierzchni. Budowa pod Warszawą.


powiedz czy fachowcy dawali narożniki przy Twoich tynkach - a jeżeli tak to jakie były? Aluminiowe czy stalowe/ocynkowane?

----------


## dominikams

To ja się jeszcze dołączę - rok temu robiliśmy tynki cw, zacierane piaskiem kwarcowym. Cena była b. atrakcyjna (bo umawiana z pół roku wcześniej, jak nie lepiej) - 15 zł/m2. No i w ogóle te tynki bardzo mi się podobały (taka euforia wykończeniowa chyba), ale jednak widać, że nie są idealne - są wgłębienia, które niestety uwidaczniają się przy sztucznym świetle. Zła jestem, że nie robiłam gipsowych, tym bardziej, że mój pan od wykończeniówki by mi je zrobił. A w kuchni zrobił mi się jakiś dołek w ścianie (wbytek, nie wiem jak to się stało, ale jest). I weź teraz to napraw tak, żeby nie było widać różnicy....   :Roll:  

A ceny - teraz kosmiczne, terminy zajęte na pół roku z wyprzedzeniem, więc jak słyszę, że ktoś płacił po 10 zł, to szczęka mi opada....

----------


## daggulka

ja płaciłam 10zł w listopadzie ubiegłego roku (ręcznie nakładane) ... tyle , że ceny były umawiane  latem  :Wink2:

----------


## aga&piotr

ale mnie pocieszyliście....10zł? 15zł?  :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
u sąsiada tynkarze biorą 23zł za robocizne cem-wap ręcznie....
może powiedzieć że były piękne czasy    :cry:  


Aga

----------


## Xena z Xsary

> Napisał Trociu
> 
> Z tego co pamiętam to we Wrocławiu powstała kobieca ekipa remontowa. Same kobitki. Terminy mają na ten rok już pozajmowane. Możecie się dołączyć.
> 
> 
> ale one chyba dość drogie bo pracują w "toplesie"


*marzenia....*

----------


## M ichał SZYMAŃSKI

Nie wiem co sie dzieje z cenami za tynki maszynowe gipsowe. 
Własnie dzisiaj ekipa zakończyła mi kłaść tynki w domu i garażu. Cena - 21,50 (robocizna i materiał KNAUF MP75). 
Jak czytam o cenach zbliżających sie do 30 zł jestem zszokowany.

----------


## Trociu

Myślę, że nie tylko z tynkami gipsowymi. Ja właśnie szukam do tynków tradycyjnych i ceny są od 25 do 40 za robociznę z materiałem. Fajnie co  :wink:

----------


## aga&piotr

Michał Szymański, a w jakim rejonie budujesz??  :Roll:

----------


## M ichał SZYMAŃSKI

Budujemy w Żaganiu (woj. Lubuskie), ale ekipa z Nowej Soli

----------


## aga&piotr

Ach, widzisz Michał..ceny szaleją ale chyba tylko koło Warszawy  :Evil:  
Czy nikt mi nie powie ile wyjdzie za metr materiału, chodzi o gips? tak mniej więcej 6,7cz może 8zł?   :Roll:

----------


## marcin1975

> Witam wszystkich.
> 
> Czy ktoś może mi powiedzieć, czy duża jest różnica w cenie między tynkiem tradycyjnym a gipsowym (maszynowym)?
> Wszystko co znalazłem na forum dotyczy odległych lat 2002-2005.
> Jak wygląda sytuacja na dzień dzisiejszy?
> O zaletach i wadach już się naczytałem i jestem bardziej za tynkiem gipsowym.



okolice Wrocławia cena to 25zł z materiałem za tynki Knauffa, niestety po tych tynkach należy położyć gładź, a to podraża nawet 1 16 zł z malowaniem bez materiału! Sam nie wiem co zrobić, może ktoś ma rozsądny pomysł co położyć na ścianie?

----------


## marcin1975

> Witam wszystkich.
> 
> Czy ktoś może mi powiedzieć, czy duża jest różnica w cenie między tynkiem tradycyjnym a gipsowym (maszynowym)?
> Wszystko co znalazłem na forum dotyczy odległych lat 2002-2005.
> Jak wygląda sytuacja na dzień dzisiejszy?
> O zaletach i wadach już się naczytałem i jestem bardziej za tynkiem gipsowym.



okolice Wrocławia cena to 25zł z materiałem za tynki Knauffa, niestety po tych tynkach należy położyć gładź, a to podraża nawet 1 16 zł z malowaniem bez materiału! Sam nie wiem co zrobić, może ktoś ma rozsądny pomysł co położyć na ścianie?

----------


## pierwek

widziałem ostatnio jak położyli tynk gipsowy maszynowy u *Sebastiana z Wrocka*  nie wiem co to był za materiał ale koszt to 24zł/m2 
i wyglądało że jak się przejedzie trochę papierkiem ściernym i pomaluje to będzie ok. Na pewno nie trzeba będzie nakładać gładzi. 

Z tym, że mnie się "efekt lustra" (po gładziach) nie bardzo podoba... tzn do tego trzeba mieć odpowiednio dobrane nowoczesne meble + szkoło + aluminium...
ale to taki mój gust... imho tynk powinien mieć jakąś fakturę a nie sama gładź...

----------


## thinking

O rany, ludziska to już nawet nie kosmos!!!   :ohmy:   W związku z Waszymi wypowiedziami to ja się dziś malutka robię, szykuję kolacje przy świecach i inne takie tam, żeby męża przeprosić....Wczoraj się z nim pokłóciłam o to, że sam chce tynki kłaść (umie to robić) zamiast zamówić ekipę ale przy tych cenach to .... On ma rację!   :oops:  Zamierza zaoszczędzić jakąś dychę na robociźnie a ja narzekam. Wstyd mi.   :oops:  
Sorry, że tak poza wątkiem ale, żal mi wszyskich, którzy płacą TAKIE pieniądze za coś tak prostego. Pozdrawiam  :big grin: 
Mąż będzie kładł tynki cementowo-wapienne. Ich "porowatość" większa lub mniejsza zależy podobno od ziarnistości (grubości) piasku i od dokładności zatarcia. Mamy dwóch małych chłopców, którzy tynki gipsowe to by mi w mig zdemolowali .

----------


## I.W.

> Ach, widzisz Michał..ceny szaleją ale chyba tylko koło Warszawy  
> Czy nikt mi nie powie ile wyjdzie za metr materiału, chodzi o gips? tak mniej więcej 6,7cz może 8zł?


To zależy od grubości przecież. Ja mam BK na klej czyli równo i daję minimalną dopuszczalną grubość tynku - wzależności od producenta 6-8 mm. Koszt to 4,3- 5 zł. Jak patrzę na cenu za robociznę to chyba ten wątek żonie pokażę bo niechętnie się zapatrywała na robienie samemu. I nawet to wychodzi   :Wink2:  .

----------


## Trociu

thinking - sam bardzo chętnie bym się nauczył kłaść tynki c-w, bo podejrzewam, że to nie aż taka duża filozofia. Ale mając do dyspozycji wieczory, to nie wprowadziłbym się w tym dziesięcioleciu. Wyjściem jest albo:
- zarabiać i dawać zarobić innym, żeby zrobili za ciebie
- zrobić to samemu ale z czego wtedy żyć  :wink:  - chyba że z tych zaoszczędzonych pieniędzy

Już wystarczy, że sam wykańczam poddasze. Tutaj ceny od metra są jeszcze wyższe a robota nie trudniejsza. Ogólnie sajgon.

----------


## Biceps

> A w ogóle panowie mają ceny dość wysokie z tego co zauważyłem tutaj w wątku: jeden i drugi (gips i cw) krzyczą 28 zł / m2 z materiałem - domek stoi 15 km od Wrocławia. No, ale są polecani i mają opinie dobrych tynkarzy...


Kurde, nie wiedziałem co robię, mówiąc, że 28 zł za metr w moim przypadku (przypomnę - remontowany stary, poniemiecki domek na wsi) to dużo. Dzisiaj był pan tynkarz, popatrzył, postukał i rzekł: tylko tynk cementowo-wapienny, a że ściany niektóre równe, ale niektóre z "brzuchami" i krzywe i robione z 38 rodzajów cegieł to... wezmę 35 zł/m2...

I co wy na to? Ja jestem podłamany. Cena total! Dopowiem jeszcze dla jasności - pan robi tynki maszynowo. W sobotę domek ma nawiedzić jeszcze jeden polecany magik i wtedy się ostatecznie przekonam, czy faktycznie tak u mnie krzywo, że takie ceny wchodzą w grę.

Na plus pana, który był dzisiaj i podał cenę 35 zł/m2 może przemawiać dobra opinia o nim, krążąca tu i ówdzie... Sam już nie wiem co robić... Ludzie, co za czasy   :Confused:

----------


## zetka79

mnie za cem-wap tynkarz podał cenę 14 zł /m2 robocizna. Jak na moją okolicę jest to cena przesadzona (koleżanka ma umówionych za 10 zł za m2), a mnie zależy na czasie i mam dylemat, bo niektórzy tynkarze już mają zlecenia na cały sezon   :cry:  
Za gipsowe mam wycenę na 22 i 25 zł /m2 z materiałem- cena podobno zależy od użytego materiału, tylko dokładnie nie wiem o jaki chodzi. Chyba się zdecyduję na gipsowe, tym bardziej że i tak kładłbym gładź więc wyjdzie taniej
pozdrawiam

----------


## ardzento

Mi robia teraz tynki ścian wewnetrznych 12zł/m3 ,sufity 15/m3 tylko cena na mazurach,dogadywalam się miesic temu.Majster narzeka że trochę tanio.

----------


## pierwek

> Sorry, że tak poza wątkiem ale, żal mi wszyskich, którzy płacą TAKIE pieniądze za coś tak prostego.


Mylisz się... zrobić ręcznie proste tynki to nie takie proste... no chyba, że mówimy o prostym wykonaniu... ale krzywych tynków...  :wink:

----------


## Sasha

> Napisał thinking
> 
> Sorry, że tak poza wątkiem ale, żal mi wszyskich, którzy płacą TAKIE pieniądze za coś tak prostego.
> 
> 
> Mylisz się... zrobić ręcznie proste tynki to nie takie proste... no chyba, że mówimy o prostym wykonaniu... ale krzywych tynków...


Pierwek 
szkoda dyskutować

dla kogoś tynki to rzecz prosta, a dla innych napisanie kodu niezłego systemu IT to bułka z masłem.... 

Fakt że stawianie na forum... "żal mi wszystkich którzy płacą TAKIE pieniądze za (...)" tynki jest wkurw....

----------


## zetka79

jak już pisałem mam dwie wyceny na tynk gipsowy:
1. 22 zł/m2 - materiał dolina nidy, tynkarz twierdzi że być potrzebna będzie jeszcze gładź bo materiał "nie za bardzo daje się wyrobić"   :Roll:  

2. 25 zł/m2- materiał knauff i efekt jest super ekstra   :smile:  

Czy ktoś mi może coś doradzić w tej kwestii?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Sasha

nie wiem nad czym się tu zastanawiasz... bierz lepszy

----------


## M ichał SZYMAŃSKI

Ja mam połozone tynki gipsowe KNAUF MP 75. Własnie schną. Sa super. Rzeczywiście wystarczy później tylko zagruntowac przed malowaniem i malować. Wykonawca twierdzi że trzeba położyć grunt poźniej pomalować rozcieńczona farbą a później wystarczy tylko raz pomalowac.
Na mój gust i mojej zony gipsowe sa suuper.

----------


## Lonio

Czy możecie coś napisać na temat gruntowania przed tynkowaniem ściany z Betonu Komórkowego - robić to czy nie ?
Mój tynkarz powiedziła, że pierwsze słyszy i dodał, że jak chce i nie mam co z kasą robić to mogę sobie zagruntować.
Natomiast w czasopismach /m.in w Muratorze/ radzą by ściany z Betonu Komórkowego napierw nawet dwukrotnie zagruntować.
I co wy na to?

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## M ichał SZYMAŃSKI

Ja mam własnie ściany z betonu komórkowego. Wykonawca tynków gruntował ściany przed tynkowaniem. Mówi się że gruntowanie pomaga w tym że ściana (w szczególności z betonu komórkowego) nie wchłania tak wody i lepiej podobno kładzie się tynk i trzyma. 
A koszt to około 1000 zł na domek o 500 m2 ścian - 5 wiader gruntolitu.

----------


## I.W.

> jak już pisałem mam dwie wyceny na tynk gipsowy:
> 1. 22 zł/m2 - materiał dolina nidy, tynkarz twierdzi że być potrzebna będzie jeszcze gładź bo materiał "nie za bardzo daje się wyrobić"   
> 
> 2. 25 zł/m2- materiał knauff i efekt jest super ekstra   
> 
> Czy ktoś mi może coś doradzić w tej kwestii?
> Pozdrawiam


Każdy ma swoje zdanie ja mam akurat inne niż ten tynkarz. Obydwa tynki bardzo podobnie się kładzie z tym ze nida jest biała po wyschnięciu a knauf zółty.Nida to gips naturalny knauf z odsiarczania spalin. Obydwa tynki wiążą w podobnym czasie więc można je spokojnie wygładzić i dobry tynkarz powinien tak to zrobić żeby nie trzeba było na całej powierzchni robic gładzi. Jeżeli amatorowi takiemu jak ja to wychodzi to jemu tym bardziej. Poprawki łatwo zrobic gipsem szpachlowym i nidę bez problemu mozna wszędzie kupić(knaufa nie spotkałem choc z pewnościa jest). Ale żeby szpachlowac całość po wyprowadzonych na lustro tynkach to bez sensu. Chyba że taktyka jest taka że tynkiem z grubsza równamy sciany i od razu druga warstwe już nie tynku tylko gipsu szpachlowego. Wtedy nad ładną powierzchnią tynku nie pracujemy tylko po wyrównaniu łatą zapodajemy gips szpachlowy i gładkość powierzchni męczymy na nim. Kilka ścian tak zrobiłem i jest OK i zajmuje to niewiele więcej czasu ale daje mozliwość szlifowania tu i ówdzie jeżeli coś nie wyjdzie idealnie. Z samym tynkiem to nie bardzo bo przy szlifowaniu wychodzi piaseki zostawia ślady.  Tylko tym sposobem tynkarz na chleb by nie zarobił, więc najlepiej powiedzieć że tynk nie wyjdzie idealnie i na to gładź osobno płacona dodatkowo oczywiście. A jeżeli mówimy o tynkach maszynowych to o tyle ma on rację że gipsy szpachlowe sa przważnie do nakładania ręcznego (szybciej wiążą) więc wspomniana taktyka sie nie sprawdzi bo po podaniu dużej ilości agregatem nie zdązy po prostu go dopracować. Taki urok maszyny szybko podaje mieszanke i krótkim czasie pozwala obrzucic dużo m2 ale potem przed stwardnieniem trzeba go doglaskać. I tu wskazana jest wieloosobowa ekipa- jeden podaje reszta gładzi.

----------


## Biceps

A ja właśnie jestem po rozmowie z drugim tynkarzem i ustaliłem cenę za robociznę... 20-22 zł / m2 w zależności czy będzie robiony szpryc czy nie. Cena spora, ale przy moich ścianach to w sumie wszystko mi już jedno - byle by to w ogóle było zrobione i porządnie. 

Pytanko mam jeszcze dotyczące odpisów: czy biorąc od tynkarza usługę wraz z materiałem i otrzymując jedną fakturę na zakończenie roboty mogą coś z tego odliczyć? Czy jest to raczej niemożliwe i najlepiej kupować materiał na siebie, a brać rachunek tylko za wykonaną usługę? Tynkarz powiedział mi, że w przypadku roboty z materiałem, on kupuje w hurtowniach materiał na własną firmę.

----------


## Trociu

> Pytanko mam jeszcze dotyczące odpisów: czy biorąc od tynkarza usługę wraz z materiałem i otrzymując jedną fakturę na zakończenie roboty mogą coś z tego odliczyć? Czy jest to raczej niemożliwe i najlepiej kupować materiał na siebie, a brać rachunek tylko za wykonaną usługę? Tynkarz powiedział mi, że w przypadku roboty z materiałem, on kupuje w hurtowniach materiał na własną firmę.


Jeżeli bierzesz od faceta rachunek na wszystko, to zapewne dostajesz go z 7% VATem. Z tego już nic nie odliczysz.
Jeżeli weźmiesz materiał na siebie z 22% VAT to jeżeli jego PKWiU znajduje się na magicznej liście, to sobie różnicę między 22 a 7% odliczysz w US.
Pytanie jest następujące - jeżeli facet bierze materiał na siebie, to czy do finalnych kosztów podaje cenę materiału netto czy brutto - czyli czy dolicza swoje 7% do materiałów bez VAT czy materiałów z 22% VAT  :wink:

----------


## pichon

takie pytanie, czy na tynk cementowo-wapienny można dać gładź wapienną w celu uzyskania gładkiej powierzchni ?

----------


## czandra

> Czy możecie coś napisać na temat gruntowania przed tynkowaniem ściany z Betonu Komórkowego - robić to czy nie ?


Jeżeli chcesz, żeby nie odpadał ci tynk, jak będziesz chciał wykonać jakąś bruzdę, a tego często nie da się uniknąć po tynkowaniu, to gruntuj!

----------

> Napisał Lonio
> 
> Czy możecie coś napisać na temat gruntowania przed tynkowaniem ściany z Betonu Komórkowego - robić to czy nie ?
> 
> 
> Jeżeli chcesz, żeby nie odpadał ci tynk, jak będziesz chciał wykonać jakąś bruzdę, a tego często nie da się uniknąć po tynkowaniu, to gruntuj!


jesli kujesz bruzde po tynkowaniu to zaden grunt nie utrzyma tynku 
tu gdzie kujesz odpadnie tak czy siak ...  :Confused:  
jesli nie wiesz co robić z pieniędzmi, to gruntuj !

----------


## pichon

Witam, ponawiam moje pytanie. Czy na tynk cementowo-wapienny można dać gładź wapienną w celu uzyskania gładkiej powierzchni ? Np. tynk cw Baumit MPI 25 Leicht a na to gładź wapienna Baumit Kalkglatte.

----------


## Zorka31

Przeczytałam wszystko i dalej nie wiem co wybrać...

----------


## Cinek23

Pichon

Można oczywiście, tylko, że nie możesz się spodziewać takiego efektu jak z gładzią gipsową, ale to chyba wiesz :wink

----------


## Damro

> Witam, ponawiam moje pytanie. Czy na tynk cementowo-wapienny można dać gładź wapienną w celu uzyskania gładkiej powierzchni ? Np. tynk cw Baumit MPI 25 Leicht a na to gładź wapienna Baumit Kalkglatte.


Ja tak będę robić ale będę robić tylko na niektórych(wybranych)ścianach.

----------


## pichon

Damro, a na jakich ścianach będziesz dawał gładź cw ?

----------


## Damro

> Damro, a na jakich ścianach będziesz dawał gładź cw ?


Będę kłaść gładź gipsową w   salonie,w holu nie bo daję kamień,w kuchni i łazienkach nie daję bo w takich pomieszczeniach nie daje się,generalnie dużo nie będę kłaść gipsu z wielu przyczyn,chyba tylko w salonie położę.

----------


## pichon

Damro, a dlaczego nie dajesz gładzi cementowo-wapiennej albo wapiennej ?

----------


## anetabo

Tak ambitnie w celu podsumowania:
wierzysz że ściany oddychają - GIPS
chcesz mieć ściany gładkie jak stół - GIPS
wierzysz że ściany oddychają i gips jest słaby - CW / GIPS (nie w kuchni, łazience, garażu)
wszystko inne - CW
Po co przepłacać?

----------


## Damro

> Tak ambitnie w celu podsumowania:
> wierzysz że ściany oddychają - GIPS
> chcesz mieć ściany gładkie jak stół - GIPS
> wierzysz że ściany oddychają i gips jest słaby - CW / GIPS (nie w kuchni, łazience, garażu)
> wszystko inne - CW
> Po co przepłacać?


Tzn w  czym przepłacać?

----------


## pichon

ponawiam pytanie Damro, dlaczego nie dajesz gładzi cementowo-wapiennej albo wapiennej ?

----------


## Damro

A czemu tak bardzo chcesz wiedzić?Jeszcze naprawdę nie wiem jaką gładź dam,może wogóle nie dam bo ta fakturka na ściankach po cw coraz bardziej mnie się podoba  :big grin:

----------


## bobiczek

nie czytam wstecz- bo bez sensu. Mieszkam w gipsowych. Robili agregatem.
Nie pęka, jest ok i polecam.
Tyle od tego co przerobił i mieszka

----------


## pichon

po prostu nie rozumiem Damro, dlaczego na tynki cw gładź gipsowa. Jest lepsza od gładzi cw ?
Myślałem, że jeżeli już tynki cw to i takaż gładź.
Czym się różni gładź cw od gładzi gipsowej ?

----------


## bobiczek

hmmmm.....
Gładź CW?
A co to takiego?????
Jak to się "gładzi" ? Szlifierka kątową?
Pozdrawiam
 :big grin:

----------


## Darek_P

> hmmmm.....
> Gładź CW?
> A co to takiego?????
> Jak to się "gładzi" ? Szlifierka kątową?
> Pozdrawiam


Przećwiczyłem dwa rodzaje gładzi do tynków cementowo-wapiennych:

Ceresit CT-29: nakładamy cienką warstwę i zacieramy filcem. Po wyschnięciu jest szary i nie do ruszenia niczym. Trzeba odrazu zatrzeć bez błędów. Wychodzi z tego elegancka fakturka z drobnym piaskiem.

Maxit ip-300: po rozrobieniu wygląda jak gips. To mieszanina wapna i cementu portlandzkiego. Ten po wyschnięciu daje się szlifować na gładko płótnem ściernym.

----------


## bobiczek

Kombinujesz kolego-i szukasz kosztów+wykonawców którzy wyjechali do irlandii.
Moje zdanie jest takie.
zamów agregat, tynk gipsoowy, dobrego wykonawcę.
Jak dobrze z agregatu zaciągną - masz z głowy. Poprawki niewielkie, tanio i dobrze.
Tyle jako wybudowany i użytkujący.
Oszczędzaj na zaś.
Naprawdę warto  :big grin:

----------


## bobiczek

za wszystko inne zapłacisz kartą Master Card  :big grin:

----------


## Damro

> po prostu nie rozumiem Damro, dlaczego na tynki cw gładź gipsowa. Jest lepsza od gładzi cw ?
> Myślałem, że jeżeli już tynki cw to i takaż gładź.
> Czym się różni gładź cw od gładzi gipsowej ?


Tym samym się różni co mercedes do bmw,zależy co kto lubi.

----------


## Cinek23

Ja kładłem gładż CW Kreisel. Kładziona cieniutka warstwa zacierana na mokro bialuteńka i z lekką fakturą nie tak idealnie gładka jak gipsowa- i o to właśnie chodzi. Pichon ja jestem zdania, że jeśli ktoś ma tynk CW, to albo zostawia go gdy jest wykonany idealnie, lub kładzie gładź CW, które są naprawdę super. Jak ktoś decyduje się na tynk CW położyć gładź gipsową, to uważam to za nieporozumienie. Mógł od razu kłaść przecież tynki gipsowe i po kłopocie, a jeśli ktoś nigdy nie kładł gładzi CW i jej nie widział na żywo, to niech się lepiej nie wypowiada na ten temat.

----------


## piotrulex

> ....... 
> zamów agregat, tynk gipsoowy, dobrego wykonawcę.
> Jak dobrze z agregatu zaciągną - masz z głowy. Poprawki niewielkie, tanio i dobrze.........


no wlasnie

sporo moich znajomych chcac oszczedzic czas a moze i pieniadze bralo tynki gipsewe z agregatu. wszyscy jednak musieli klasc jeszcze sami pozniej gladz gdyz jakosc i rownosc tych tynkow pozostawiala wiele do zyczenia   :cry:

----------


## Stelka II

A dlaczego nie płyty gipsowo-kartonowe (regipsy)? Przeciez to szybciej i sprawniej. ja chyba tak zrobię w całości. Ściany gładkie jak dupka niemowlaka, ciepłe i ptrzede wszystkim ściany mają cyrkulacje powietrza. Przy podłodze wełna, coby myszki nie harcowały. Rewelacja. 400 m - miesiąc i gotowe. Co wy na to?

----------


## piotrulex

> A dlaczego nie płyty gipsowo-kartonowe (regipsy)? Przeciez to szybciej i sprawniej. ja chyba tak zrobię w całości. Ściany gładkie jak dupka niemowlaka, ciepłe i ptrzede wszystkim ściany mają cyrkulacje powietrza. Przy podłodze wełna, coby myszki nie harcowały. Rewelacja. 400 m - miesiąc i gotowe. Co wy na to?


no pewnie. a pozniej bedziesz sie glowic gdzie masz co zawiesic na scianie ...

jak dla mnie to lipa aczkolwiek coraz bardziej powszechna

----------


## pierwek

Takie właśnie rozwiązanie polecane jest dla miłośników robactwa w ścianach.
Ale co kto lubi...

----------


## Stelka II

Nie piszcie bzdur, bo mieszkam na poddaszu i mam wszystkie ściany w regipsach. rewelacja. Wieszam co chcę i gdzie chcę. Pod szafki mam łaty i wystarczy. Robactwa? W twojej wyobraźni. Nie słuchajcie bzdur. Taniej, szybciej i cieplej. Polecam wszystkim.

----------


## dyz

Stelka, nie unoś się tylko napisz co to znaczy taniej? Czyżby w twoich rejonach darmo płyty rozdawali? Ja 2 lata temu robiłem podliczenie to niestety płyty wychodziły znacznie drożej niż tynki CW i odrobinę taniej niż gipsowe. Jak doliczysz spoinowanie, gładziowanie. Nie wiem czy montaż na klej czy na stelarz ale tego też darmo u nas nie dają. Cieplej? to zależy co masz między płyta i ścianą. Jak nie masz wełny wsadzonej w stelarz to rewelacji tu nie ma. Jedyna zaleta to prawie całkowity brak wilgoci po zakończeniu roboty... i na tym konie czalet - niestety.

----------


## YreQ

> Ja kładłem gładż CW Kreisel. Kładziona cieniutka warstwa zacierana na mokro bialuteńka i z lekką fakturą nie tak idealnie gładka jak gipsowa- i o to właśnie chodzi. Pichon ja jestem zdania, że jeśli ktoś ma tynk CW, to albo zostawia go gdy jest wykonany idealnie, lub kładzie gładź CW, które są naprawdę super. Jak ktoś decyduje się na tynk CW położyć gładź gipsową, to uważam to za nieporozumienie. Mógł od razu kłaść przecież tynki gipsowe i po kłopocie, a jeśli ktoś nigdy nie kładł gładzi CW i jej nie widział na żywo, to niech się lepiej nie wypowiada na ten temat.


hej
jeden z wykonawców polecił mi ( no ale nie cenowo  :Roll:  ) właśnie tynk cementowo - wapienny lekki kraisel 510L. Jest biały, fajnie się kładzie i ma lekką fakturkę - czyli nie jest idealnie gładki jak gipsowy z agregatu.

W związku z tm , że jedna firma wystawiła mnie z tynkami - zmuszona byłam do akcji poszukiwawczej - istna nerwówka i koszmar na naszym terenie - jeżdziłam, dzwoniłam. 
Potwierdza się fakt, że są ekipy które agregatem tak gipsowy położą, że tylko grunt i farba i po robocie. Ale są i tacy - że niestety kasa wywalona a i tak gładż trzeba dać.  :Wink2:  

Reasumując:
kładę cw - bez gładzi - część ścian w płytkach, część w piaskowcu, część w strukturalnym, na resztę tylko farba.

----------


## piotrulex

> ....... Wieszam co chcę i gdzie chcę. Pod szafki mam łaty i wystarczy..........tkim.


to w koncu wieszasz tam gdzie chcesz czy tam gdzie masz laty?????

na etapie budowy wiesz co gdzie bedzie stalo i wisialo???

ja takiej wiedzy nie posiadam nawet na etapie malowania scian a co dopiero ich obkladania plytami KG   :ohmy:

----------


## pierwek

to świadczy tylko o Twojej kiepskiej organizacji i braku planowania   :Wink2:  

przecież wiadomo, że na tej ścianie zawiśnie plazma a na tamtej szabla dziadka z powstania...

ale ja jakoś też ciągle nie wiem co gdzie będzie wisieć ... jakąś koncepcję ogólą mam ale nie tak dokładną jak *Stelka II*.

dla jej organizacji: chapeau bas

----------


## bobvilla

Na Śląsku:
Tynk Gipsowy 24-27 zł/m2
Tynk C-W 28-30 zł/m2

----------


## MOLLAN

Przeczytałem wszystkie posty w tym wątku i u mnie stanie na gipsowym.

----------


## czandra

> Przeczytałem wszystkie posty w tym wątku i u mnie stanie na gipsowym.


Słusznie   :Wink2:

----------


## Damro

> Przeczytałem wszystkie posty w tym wątku i u mnie stanie na gipsowym.


Szczeże,życzę Ci dużo zdrówka,ja wybrałam cw  :big grin: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Cinek23

Damro
Słusznie  :Wink2:

----------


## efilo

*bobvilla*
a masz jakieś sensowne namiary?

ja po przeczytaniu tego wątku zdecyduje się na cw   :Lol:

----------


## I.W.

> Nie piszcie bzdur, bo mieszkam na poddaszu i mam wszystkie ściany w regipsach.


Poddasz robiłem w płytach jak pewnie wiekszość bo innej alternatywy za bardzo nie ma , dół natomiast to tynk gipsowy. Płyty uważam jednak za rozwiązanie gorsze,sa jakieś takie miękkie choć niewątpliwie przyjemniejsze w montazu.

----------


## IzaN.

> Ja mam połozone tynki gipsowe KNAUF MP 75. Własnie schną. Sa super. Rzeczywiście wystarczy później tylko zagruntowac przed malowaniem i malować. Wykonawca twierdzi że trzeba położyć grunt poźniej pomalować rozcieńczona farbą a później wystarczy tylko raz pomalowac.
> Na mój gust i mojej zony gipsowe sa suuper.



Ja też mam takie tynki i taką samą o nich opinię jak kolega  :Lol:  U mnie też trzeba tylko już zagruntować i malować - są gładziuteńkie jak lustro  :big grin:   :smile:  Nie zamieniłabym je na żadne inne  - jeżeli były u mnie jakieś wątpliwości przed położeniem tych tynków, to z pewnością zostały rozwiane po !!! 
Pozdrawiam!!!

----------


## YreQ

> Napisał MOLLAN
> 
> Przeczytałem wszystkie posty w tym wątku i u mnie stanie na gipsowym.
> 
> 
> Szczeże,życzę Ci dużo zdrówka,ja wybrałam cw 
> Pozdrawiam


jakie narożniki kładli pod tynki - stalowe ocynkowane ? Z jakiej firmy ? - może w hurtowni będzie mi prościej wytłumaczyć...  :Confused: 
 czytałam na forum, że aluminiowe pod tynki gipsowe a stal-ocynk pod CW - faceci w hurtowniach patrzą na mnie jak na kosmitkę i wszyscy jak jeden mąż DOBRE aluminiowe chcą mi sprzedać.
Coś możecie poradzić ?

----------


## efilo

*A co sądzicie o nietynkowaniu w ogóle???*

Jakbym dała tylko szpachle to co wtedy?

----------


## 1950

ale tylko fragmenty

----------


## efilo

paciemu?

----------


## 1950

bo zbyt duże powierzchnie ceglane przytłaczają

----------


## efilo

ale ja chce gładź a nie cegły   :Roll:

----------


## Zonzi

*Efilo*

Sama gladz jest za cienka zeby wyrownac sciane nawet najdokladniej wykonana. Dlatego najpierw "szpachla" a pozniej warstwa końcowa.

Jaki cement dajecie do tynków - popiolowy czy jedynkę ? Różnica w cenie ok 100 za tonę to nie majątek ale już w wylewkę to więcej tego będzie.

----------


## MARTiiii

U mnie wszsytko maszynowo, sciany BK byly gruntowane, gips Knaufa 75L oraz CW w lazienkach. Cena 25zl/mkw. 500mkw z sufitem robili 6dni.

Ciekawostka - moi twierdzili ze przed malowaniem gips trzeba przetrzec papierem sciernym 180, a potem pomalowac najtansza rozcienczona biala farba. Dopiero po tym malowac. Na gruntowanie przed malowaniem szkoda kasy... hmmm tylko ten papier scienry   :Confused:  ?

----------


## piotrulex

> U mnie wszsytko maszynowo, sciany BK byly gruntowane, gips Knaufa 75L oraz CW w lazienkach. Cena 25zl/mkw. 500mkw z sufitem robili 6dni.
> 
> Ciekawostka - moi twierdzili ze przed malowaniem gips trzeba przetrzec papierem sciernym 180, a potem pomalowac najtansza rozcienczona biala farba. Dopiero po tym malowac. Na gruntowanie przed malowaniem szkoda kasy... hmmm tylko ten papier scienry   ?


my tez gruntowalismy tania rozcienczona biala farba

tynk cw, gladz, tarcie 180 i ta farba

----------


## efilo

> *Efilo*
> 
> Sama gladz jest za cienka zeby wyrownac sciane nawet najdokladniej wykonana. Dlatego najpierw "szpachla" a pozniej warstwa końcowa.


No przecież napisałam że chcę szpachlę (to gładź to był taki skrót myślowy - w odróżnieniu od gołych ścian z widoczną cegłą) zamiast tynku. Tylko cały czas się zastanawiam czy nie będę pionierem   :Roll:

----------


## MARTiiii

Pitorulex tarles samym papierem recznie czy maszynowo?

----------


## Atomic

Witam

Wypowiem się teraz ja - jako autor wątku.  :big grin:  
Po przeczytaniu lektury związanej z tynkami i po wstępnej kalkulacji, zdecydowaliśmy się na tynk cementowo-wapienny.
Cenowo w stosunku do gipsowego jest o wiele tańszy.
Przed kładzeniem gruntowanie ścian tzw. obrzutka rozwodnionym, ale bardzo mocnyn cementem. Później osadzanie listew podtynkowych i narożników na tynk maszynowy KNAUF MP-75 i na koniec tynk właściwy z przewagą wapna i piasku. Wszystkie listwy podtynkowe po położeniu zaprawy zostały wyciągnięte, gdyż podobno potrafią po kilku latach rdzewieć (stalowe-ocynk), a bruzdy po nich uzupełnione.
Struktura tynku (lekko chropowata) bardzo nam odpowiada, więc będziemy już tylko malować farbą. Jedynie w pomiewzczeniach reprezentacyjnych (przedpokój, salon i otwarta kuchnia) na koniec tynki były filcowane i wyglądają prawie jak po cekolowaniu.
Parę dni temu odkuwałem trochę bruzd od kanalizacji i tynki trzymają się jak diabli, ale miedzy innymi dlatego, że obrzutka była z mocnego betonu.

Podsumowując
1. Jeżeli macie dobre i sprawdzone ekipy tynkarzy - róbcie tynki CW
2. Jeżeli chcecie zaoszczędzić trochę kasy - róbcie tynki CW
Te dwie zasady są bardzo zależne od siebie, bo jeżeli źle położą tynki i trzeba poprawiać cekolem, to już staje sie to mniej opłacalne.

Pozdrawiam
Maciek

----------


## michalmayday

Jasne ten kto bedzie chciał choć troche oszczedzić zdecyduje sie na cementowo wapienne ale nie oszukujmy sie tynki gipsowe idzie naprawde zrobić prawie idealnie prosto (odchylenia rzedu 1-2mm na 2 m poziomicy) a CW cóż dużo zalezy od umiejętności tynkarza alei tak nie wyjdą tak jak TG, 

Jako tynkarz gipsowy pracuje 3 lata i chetnie służe pomocą dla niezdecydowanych  :smile:

----------


## zetka79

ja zdecydowałem się na CW w pomieszczeniach gdzie nie będę dawał gładzi (garderoba, pralnia, łazienka, kotłownia, garaż)- reszta pomieszczeń- gipsowe. Biorąc pod uwagę koszt, to chyba optymalne rozwiązanie. Jak tynkarze robili garderobę, to mówiłem im że zastanawiam się czy nie zrobić całego domu CW, więc zrobili taką pokazówkę- zacierane gąbką itp. ale jak dla mnie pod malowanie i tak bym musiał dać gładź
pozdrawiam

----------


## Trociu

A mi wczoraj - po zakończeniu pracy przez tynkarzy nad tynkami cw na całym parterze - moja kobieta powiedziała, że nie chce mieć betonu na ścianie tylko gips. I co teraz z tym "betonem" na ścianie zrobić? Kładzenie gładzi to kolejne koszty. Myślicie, że położenie gęstej farby zniweluje trochę chropowatość powierzchni tynków cw.

----------


## bobiczek

> Jako tynkarz gipsowy pracuje 3 lata i chetnie służe pomocą dla niezdecydowanych



I tyle w temacie, chopy i baby  :big grin:  
Podoba mi sie nie teoria, ale praktyka - zawsze  :big grin:

----------


## bobiczek

> Witam
> 
> 
> Po przeczytaniu lektury związanej z tynkami i po wstępnej kalkulacji, zdecydowaliśmy się na tynk cementowo-wapienny.
> Pozdrawiam
> Maciek



I nigdy potem nie żałuj decyzji.
Ale jakby co - jeszcze raz przemyśl  :big grin:

----------


## michalmayday

> A mi wczoraj - po zakończeniu pracy przez tynkarzy nad tynkami cw na całym parterze - moja kobieta powiedziała, że nie chce mieć betonu na ścianie tylko gips. I co teraz z tym "betonem" na ścianie zrobić? Kładzenie gładzi to kolejne koszty. Myślicie, że położenie gęstej farby zniweluje trochę chropowatość powierzchni tynków cw.


Ja powiem tak kobieta na budowie to podobno "nieszczeście" bo jak wiadomo kobiety sa kapryśne nie obrażając ich  :smile:  powiem ci tak jesli chcesz mieć gładkie sciany to nie ominie cie szpachlowanie(nagładanie gładzi-jak zwał tak zwał) nawet podwujnie to wszsytko zależy od stopnia struktury tynków CW, a tak przy okazji tynk CW również idzie zrobić na bardzo gładko ma lekką strukturkę jak przy malowaniu wałkiem ale można to zrobić tylko w trakcie robienia tynku zacierając go styropianówka gąbka a następnie jeszcze raz gąbka + filcówka naprawde ciekawy efekt

----------


## Atomic

> I nigdy potem nie żałuj decyzji.
> Ale jakby co - jeszcze raz przemyśl


Tu nie ma co myśleć, tynki już położone i sobie schną.
Nawet jak kiedyś zapragnę mieć gładkie ściany, to zawsze mogę położyć gładź.

----------


## Damro

> Napisał bobiczek
> 
> I nigdy potem nie żałuj decyzji.
> Ale jakby co - jeszcze raz przemyśl 
> 
> 
> Tu nie ma co myśleć, tynki już położone i sobie schną.
> Nawet jak kiedyś zapragnę mieć gładkie ściany, to zawsze mogę położyć gładź.


Ale za to masz położone zdrowe tynki a zdrowie najważniejsze  :big grin:

----------


## Zonzi

A gdzie dawaliscie narozniki ? Same sciany czy i naroza drzwi wewnętrznych ? 


pozdrawiam

----------


## insz

> Napisał Zonzi
> 
> *Efilo*
> 
> Sama gladz jest za cienka zeby wyrownac sciane nawet najdokladniej wykonana. Dlatego najpierw "szpachla" a pozniej warstwa końcowa.
> 
> 
> No przecież napisałam że chcę szpachlę (to gładź to był taki skrót myślowy - w odróżnieniu od gołych ścian z widoczną cegłą) zamiast tynku. Tylko cały czas się zastanawiam czy nie będę pionierem


Popęka...

Jak wywaliłem ścianę parę lat temu to też tak zrobiłem na 2 m2 (nie umiem tynkować) i mam "pajączki". Widać też gdzie są spoiny pustaków.

Nie kombinuj.

----------


## Atomic

> A gdzie dawaliscie narozniki ? Same sciany czy i naroza drzwi wewnętrznych ? 
> 
> 
> pozdrawiam


Dawałem na wszystkich narożach (ściany, okna, drzwi wejściowe), oprócz drzwi wewnętrznych, bo sam je osadzę podczas wstawiania futryn.

----------


## efilo

> Ale za to masz położone zdrowe tynki a zdrowie najważniejsze


a które są niezdrowe??

----------


## Damro

> Napisał Damro
> 
> Ale za to masz położone zdrowe tynki a zdrowie najważniejsze 
> 
> 
> a które są niezdrowe??


No chyba wiadomo które  :big grin:

----------


## efilo

No chyba niewiadomo skoro pytam

----------


## frykow

> No chyba niewiadomo skoro pytam


Te drugie.

----------


## daggulka

że co niby jest niezdrowe...ktoś  je ma zamiar jeść ?  :ohmy:

----------


## efilo

> Napisał efilo
> 
> No chyba niewiadomo skoro pytam
> 
> 
> Te drugie.


że niby co? promieniuje?

----------


## daggulka

Starzy bywalcy na forum znają moje zdanie w sprawie promieniowania materiałów budowlanych.... więc nie będę się powtarzać  :Wink2:  .

Natomiast od zdrowotności jest zdrowe jedzenie i ewentualnie lekarz....a nie mury, beton czy tynki.

----------


## insz

> Witam
> 
> Wypowiem się teraz ja - jako autor wątku.  
> Po przeczytaniu lektury związanej z tynkami i po wstępnej kalkulacji, zdecydowaliśmy się na tynk cementowo-wapienny.
> Cenowo w stosunku do gipsowego jest o wiele tańszy. (...)
> Maciek


U nas (okolice Wrocławia) niestety wychodzi odwrotnie.

Jeśli maszynowy (robocizna):
14-15 zł/m2 - gipsowe
16-18 C-W

Jeśli ręcznie - 25 zł/m2

----------


## insz

A jeśli o zdrowie chodzi,
to czemu nikt nie stosuje na poddaszu płyt cementowych zamiast k-gipsowych ?

Mówicie tynk C-W jest zdrowszy od gipsu.

W czym, dlaczego ?

Fakt, tam gdzie mokro gips pleśń złape szybciej, więc się go tam nie kładzie; ale w pokojach, gdzie jest dobra wentylacja jaka jest różnica ?

Wytłumaczcie, bo mam dylemat...

----------


## Damro

> Napisał Atomic
> 
> Witam
> 
> Wypowiem się teraz ja - jako autor wątku.  
> Po przeczytaniu lektury związanej z tynkami i po wstępnej kalkulacji, zdecydowaliśmy się na tynk cementowo-wapienny.
> Cenowo w stosunku do gipsowego jest o wiele tańszy. (...)
> Maciek
> 
> ...


O tak  potwierdzam,cw ręczne dużo  droższe  :Evil:

----------


## Atomic

> Mówicie tynk C-W jest zdrowszy od gipsu.
> 
> W czym, dlaczego ?
> 
> Fakt, tam gdzie mokro gips pleśń złape szybciej, więc się go tam nie kładzie; ale w pokojach, gdzie jest dobra wentylacja jaka jest różnica ?
> 
> Wytłumaczcie, bo mam dylemat...


Nie twierdzę, że C-W jest zdrowszy. Położyłem taki na jaki mnie stać.
Gdyby tynki gipsowe były tańsze od C-W jak w okolicach Wrocławia, to położyłbym gipsowe, choć nie jestem do nich przekonany.
Wolę promieniowanie niż grzyba  :Lol:

----------


## efilo

Atomic - nomen omen   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  


A z tym promieniowaniem to była podpucha. Co się tak do tego przyczepiliście?   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## I.W.

Promieniowanie jonizujące w cw pochodzi z popiołów ze spalania węgla który jest trochę radioaktywny a które to mogą być w cemencie. A promieniowanie w gipsowych syntetycznych z tego że są niejako produktem ubocznym odsiarcznia spalin ze spalania tegoż węgla. Jeden czort. weźcie pod uwagę ile ważą tynki w porównaniu z całym domem bo ilość promieniowania jest proporcjonalna do masy. Podejrzewam że się to nie różni od tła.

----------


## efilo

*I.W.*

Ja mam silikaty więc akurat nie mam z czym porównywać. Ale szczerze mówiąc byłam pewna że chodzi raczej o jakąś wilgotność grzybobójczość czy coś w ten deseń a nie o promieniowanie   :ohmy:

----------


## I.W.

> *I.W.*
> 
> Ja mam silikaty więc akurat nie mam z czym porównywać. Ale szczerze mówiąc byłam pewna że chodzi raczej o jakąś wilgotność grzybobójczość czy coś w ten deseń a nie o promieniowanie


Ja tylko o napisałem o jakie promieniowanie może chodzić i z czego sie to może brać. Założę się że wpływ tego promieniowania na zdrowie jest żaden. Samo mieszkanie w domu parterowym jest niezdrowe bo w ziemi znajduje sie radon którego stężenie (niewiadomo czy tez da sie je zmierzyć   :Wink2:  )jest największe właśnie w przyziemiu budynku. Nie dajmy się zwariować. W domu mamy kilkadziesiąt ton betonu z popiołem i rakotwórczym chromem, radioaktywną glinę w ceramice itp a najwięcej chemii w nowych rzeczach "ruchomych" które tam wstawiamy-rozpuszczalniki kleje impregnaty itp. Przy spalaniu i ogrzewaniu wydzielają sie zabójcze dioksyny, w wodzie jest chlor, a jadąc samochodem wdychamy rakotwórcze związki benzenu ze spalania ON (szczególnie jadąc za starym liazem z przyczepą albo autobusem   :Wink2:   Do tego siedzimy przed komputerami lub TV i przyjmujemy dawki promieniowania UV i to jest niezdrowe. Mimo tego się opalamy choć słońce w ciągu godziny dostarcza nam podobna dawkę co monitor w kilka lat. Czasami zjemy sobie frytki czy smażona rybkę a tam znów dioksyny. Kurcze zauważyłem że myslami jestem  na wakacjach  :oops:

----------


## kamrat

Witam, z dużym zainteresowaniem przeczytałem wypowiedzi Forumowiczów i konkluzja jest taka cw- tańsze a gips - gładszy. A gdyby tak połączyć te dwie cechy ...? 
Proponuję zainteresować się tynkami wapienno cementowymi produkowanych z piasków o niskich frakcjach (bardzo drobne) - łączą trwałość z gładkością (po pomalowaniu wałkiem, który i tak pozostawia po sobie strukturę - nie widać różnicy pomiędzy cw a gipsem)

----------


## insz

> konkluzja jest taka cw- tańsze a gips - gładszy. A gdyby tak połączyć te dwie cechy ...?


tynk C-W + gładź wapienna. Ale wszystko do kupy daje niezłą cenę...


tak sobie myślę, że dam tynk c-w w łazienkach, kuchni i piwnicy a gipsowy w pokojach. W kuchni i w łazienkach na suficie zrobię gładź wapienną.
Powinno być ok. Co myślicie ?

----------


## Trociu

Ja swoje c-w dla podniesienia współczynnika gładkości planuję przeszlifować siatką ścierną. Zniweluje ona trochę te górki i dolinki. W kilku miejscach już próbowałem i dość fajnie może wyglądać na koniec.

----------


## arktyk

Tynki suche u mnie będą na poddaszu. Tynki c-w na parterze. Jeśli nie będą wystarczająco gładkie to wrówna się je gładzią gipsową.

Pozdr,

----------


## MARTiiii

Uwazajcie bo jak wam zagipsuja noge w przychodni to wam pewnie zgnije po jakims czasie albo odpadnie . Dajcie spokuj z tym zdrowe nie zdrowe...  :Lol:

----------


## michalmayday

to ze TGipsowe sa nie zdrowe a CW przeciwnie wymyślili chyba tylko ci co robią CW bo to wkońcu koknurencja i tak może być na odwrót, gdyby rzeczywiscie tak było nie można było by ich robić i tyle wam powiem, a w ogóle niektórzy nie mają wyobraźni i le razy słyszałem u klienta " ...wie pan słyszałem ze TG w ogóle nie oddychają CW natomiast saa paroprzepuszczalne, " to sie pytam a czy ocieplenie ze styropianu jest paroprzepuszczalne ? albo sciana po zagruntowaniu opowieści wyssane z palca....

----------


## insz

Niech mi powie ktoś z użytkowników tynków C-W, którzy wybrali je ze względu na ich "zdrowotność" jakimi farbami je malują, aby te właściwości zachować.

----------


## Damro

> to ze TGipsowe sa nie zdrowe a CW przeciwnie wymyślili chyba tylko ci co robią CW bo to wkońcu koknurencja i tak może być na odwrót, gdyby rzeczywiscie tak było nie można było by ich robić i tyle wam powiem, a w ogóle niektórzy nie mają wyobraźni i le razy słyszałem u klienta " ...wie pan słyszałem ze TG w ogóle nie oddychają CW natomiast saa paroprzepuszczalne, " to sie pytam a czy ocieplenie ze styropianu jest paroprzepuszczalne ? albo sciana po zagruntowaniu opowieści wyssane z palca....


Tiaaa,jasne  :Lol: Kładź sobie co ci leży

----------


## bobiczek

> Uwazajcie bo jak wam zagipsuja noge w przychodni to wam pewnie zgnije po jakims czasie albo odpadnie . Dajcie spokuj z tym zdrowe nie zdrowe...


no jak nie - jak tak.
Nogę mi wyjęli, a ona chudzina, bez włoska i dwa grzebienie w środku, co jak drapałem swędzenie wpadły..........i zostały  :big grin:

----------


## Damro

> Uwazajcie bo jak wam zagipsuja noge w przychodni to wam pewnie zgnije po jakims czasie albo odpadnie . Dajcie spokuj z tym zdrowe nie zdrowe...


z takką tylko różnicą że gips na nodze nosisz ok miesiąca a w domu masz na całe życie  :big grin:

----------


## daggulka

od zdrowotności jest zdrowe jedzenie i lekarze....a nie tynki, ściany, dachy.....  :Roll:

----------


## insz

Jeśli porównywać paroprzepuszczalność to:

Delta (g/(mxhxhPa)) tynku gipsowego = 0,0112
Delta (g/(mxhxhPa)) tynku cem-wapiennego= 0,0045

Czyli tynk gipsowy ma wyższą paroprzepuszczalność (lepiej reguluje wilgotność - oddycha)

Na czym polega większa "zdrowotność" tynku C-W ?
Ale proszę o konkrety.

----------


## Barbicha

> Na czym polega większa "zdrowotność" tynku C-W ?


Na tym ze wapno przepisuja jak jestes przeziebiony  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Nefer

Ale dzieci mogą wydłubać i zeżreć  :smile:

----------


## daggulka

z dwojga złego lepiej żeby zeżarły wapno niż gips  :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## Karolinka 29

MY TEŻ SIĘ ZDECYDOWALIŚMY NA TYNKI cementowo-wapienne z różnych względów, teraz pilnie szukam brygady do wykonania ich bo dziś mnie wystawiali umówieni od 2 miesięcy, może pomożecie z jakimiś namiarami sprawdzonymi? z góry dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## Zonzi

Mam pytanie o prawidlowe wykonanie tynkow CW   :Confused:  

Ekipa prawdlowo osadzila prowadnice i narozniki zrobili obrzutke i naciagaja tynk wzdluz listew i zacieraja. Sa widoczne listwy i narozniki, Dobrze rozumiem, ze na to powinna isc od razu 3 cienka warstwa przy narzucaniu - jeszcze nie gladzi ? 

Jaki piach dawaliscie na ostatnia warstwe CW ? Mam wiślaka sortowanego 0-1 i niestety sa male kamyczki 3-4 mmm ktore robia szlaczki robaczki na tynku. 
Czy szlifowanie przed malowaniem to wyrowna; czy trzeba jednak robic gladz CW z piasku kwarcowego czy innego 0.25 ? 

Dzieki

----------


## pierwek

niestety piach masz do bani - właśnie o to chodzi żeby kamyczków 3mm w nim nie było

----------


## Atomic

> Mam pytanie o prawidlowe wykonanie tynkow CW   
> 
> Ekipa prawdlowo osadzila prowadnice i narozniki zrobili obrzutke i naciagaja tynk wzdluz listew i zacieraja. Sa widoczne listwy i narozniki, Dobrze rozumiem, ze na to powinna isc od razu 3 cienka warstwa przy narzucaniu - jeszcze nie gladzi ?


U mnie zanim zaczęli gładzić to listwy prowadzące wyjeli z tynków i uzupełnili rowki tynkiem.

----------


## zahir1000

Mam pytanko, czy jest jakiś tynk gipsowy który mogę położyć w łazience, lub sposób jego zabezpieczenia przed wilgocią? zależy mi na nim bo chcę go uformować, tak jak w salonie, żeby wyglądał jak ulepiona ściana z gliny. Obiło mi się o uszy, że jest taki tynk gipsowy.

----------


## Slav

No to i ja sie zdecydowalem .. niech zyja CW ... 
Druga polowa lipca za 16 zl/m2 ... + piasek, wapno, cement, woda i prynd  :wink:

----------


## KULHAUS

> Na czym polega większa "zdrowotność" tynku C-W ?


Tynki C-W i a w szczególności te z duzą przewaga wapna są bardziej odporne na korozję biologiczną (czyli bardziej  na rozwój glonów, bakterii) i są przy tym  paroprzepuszczalne.

Przepuszczalność pary wodniej dla C-W jest od 0,045 do 0,070 (tynk W).
Przepuszczalność pary wodniej dla tynku gipsowego jest jeszcze większa  -od 0,1 do 0,12 .

Tynk gipsowy reklamowany jest jako utrzymujący odpowiedni mikroklimat - wchłania nadmiar wilgoci i oddaje ją, gdy w pomieszczeniu jest zbyt sucho, trzeba jednak pamiętać że to się odbywać może  tylko w ograniczonym zakresie i  że z wilgocią nie możemy przesadzić . Stałe, naprzemienne nawilżanie i wysychanie prowadzi do pęcznienia i przez to do postępującego niszczenia struktury. Szczególnie narażone mogą być domy z których się korzysta okresowo. Jeżeli się wyjeżdza za granice to warto mieć system automatycznej regulacji ogrzewania  gdyż gwałtowne schodzenie temperatury prowadzi do
dużej wilgotności.

----------


## Lunetka

właśnie przebrnęłam przez cały wątek od początku do końca   :big grin:  
początkowo byłam zdecydowana w 90% na gipsy teraz raczej na CW..




> Autor wątku zdaje się o ceny pytał, a nie wady i zalety


ja to głównie tymi wadami i zaletami byłam zainteresowana   :big grin:  




> no to jest argument
> ale za to cementowe buciki sa chyba skuteczniejsze niz gipsowe.
> 
> barbarossa jak dla mnie mozesz sobie samą gładz połozyć....


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  



> Na czym polega większa "zdrowotność" tynku C-W ?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Na tym ze wapno przepisuja jak jestes przeziebiony


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Lunetka

Powiedzcie, tak jak laikowi, czym tynki CW nakładane ręcznie różnią się od tych maszynowych poza ceną ?
A czym różni sie zwykly filcowany od kwarcowego?
Czy są trwalsze, równiejsze albo jeszcze co innego?

No i jeśli ktoś mógłby polecic mi przy okazji jakąś sprawdzoną ekipę do CW byłabym wdzięczna. 
Na razie rozmawiałam tylko z jednymi i cena niestety sporo wyższa od tych, które podawaliście - 25 zł/m2 bez materiałów.    :Roll:

----------


## grzegorz_si

> Na razie rozmawiałam tylko z jednymi i cena niestety sporo wyższa od tych, które podawaliście - 25 zł/m2 bez materiałów.


Rany niektóre ekipy to naprawdę oszołomy do kwadratu. 
Ceny kształtują od 12 - 18 zł. Jak jakiś przygłup chce 25 to można go tylko w d.. kopnąć. Nic dodać nic ująć.
Pieprzone "monalizy". Teraz takie czasy że za samo pierdnięcie już goście sobie pieniądze życzą a co kolejny to większy partacz.

Wybacz słownictwo, ale ja kontaktów z polskimi budowlańcami mam powyżej uszu.

----------


## nemrod25

Od jutra wchodża do mojego domku tynkarze cena 16 zł za metr materiał Baumint okolice Brzegu.

----------


## michalmayday

> Powiedzcie, tak jak laikowi, czym tynki CW nakładane ręcznie różnią się od tych maszynowych poza ceną ?
> A czym różni sie zwykly filcowany od kwarcowego?
> Czy są trwalsze, równiejsze albo jeszcze co innego?


Różnią się metodą nakładania w przypadku maszyn robi to maszyna co jest dużo szybszą metodą
Filcowanie tynku powoduje "ścięcie" kwarcu ze czyli jego eliminacja ze ściany jest dzięki temu gładsza proces ten jest wykonywany poprzez podwójne filcowanie (można to również zrobić specjalna gąbką)
CW na pewno są mocniejsze nie wiem czy trwalsze , mówicie ze gipsowe są kruche to postarajcie sobie skuć jakiś fragment ściany uprzedzam ze nie będzie to proste zadanie !!! A co do paro przepuszczalności ludzie nie przesadzajcie odnoszę wrażenie jakbyście chcieli basen w pokoju stworzyć może być stosowany w łazienkach z powodzeniem !!

----------


## Lunetka

dzieki *michalmayday*

----------


## emma2008

Mam w domu świeżo położone tynki gipsowe, wyglądają tragicznie  :sad:  
Wykonawca powiedział, że oni już zrobili co się dało, a teraz to trzeba na ściany gładź położyć  :ohmy:  
Podobno wszyscy tak robią.
Zdecydowałam się na tynki gipsowe dlatego, że miały być równe i ładniejsze od tradycyjnych, a jest dokładnie odwrotnie.
Dodam, że tynki robiła ekipa, która się  w tym specjalizuje.


Gdybym  wiedziała, że to tak będzie wyglądało, to na pewno wybrałabym tynki cementowo - wapienne.

----------


## daggulka

Tynki gipsowe prawidłowo wykonane i zatarte powinny być gładkie jak lustro w dotyku ... i z tego co obserwuję u znajomych - da się zrobić i tak powinna je wykonać znająca się na rzeczy ekipa  :Roll:  .
Jeśli nie są gładkie tylko wymagają położenia na nie gładzi - znaczy to że są wykonane nieprawidłowo bądź niestarannie   :Roll:  .

----------


## Lunetka

*daggulka*, nie pogrążaj dziewczyny   :Wink2:  

w sumie to dobre ostrzeżenie dla tych co sie decydują na tylki gipsowe z uwagi na możliwość uzyskania gładzi, żeby uważać na "fachowców" i że nie zawsze tylki gipsowe = idealna gładź

----------


## meggiess

poproszę o namiary na sprawdzonych tynkarzy z maszynami  :wink:  na priv, chyba zdecyduje sie na gips. Doradzacie nie kłaść gipsowego w łazience i kuchni?

----------


## qbel

u mnie tydzień temu zaczeli tynki gipsowe,powierzchnia jak szkło,w łazienkach na sufitach również gips a na ścianach cem-wap, tak doradził kierownik budowy  ogólnie jestem zadowolony z ekipy i wykonania a cena 20/m2 z materiałem

----------


## meggiess

> u mnie tydzień temu zaczeli tynki gipsowe,powierzchnia jak szkło,w łazienkach na sufitach również gips a na ścianach cem-wap, tak doradził kierownik budowy  ogólnie jestem zadowolony z ekipy i wykonania a cena 20/m2 z materiałem


a nie chcą połozyć tynków u nas pod Warszawa?

----------


## Agata z małopolski

witam!
Chciałabym również się poradzić w sprawie tynków. Mamy zaplanowane tynkowanie na kwiecień  i  cały czas wałkujemy z mężem ten  temat , czy cementowe czy gipsowe. Jedno jest pewne, ściany mamy krzywe i w niektórych miejscach, będzie nakładany grubo.  Tynki gipsowe są gładkie i wyglądają ładnie, i podobno jest to tynk bardziej elastyczny a  jeśli będzie grubo nakładany to możliwość pęknięć jest duża mniejsza niż  przy cem. - wap. Nie zależy nam na ścianach gładkich jak lustro, ściany chropowate mają  także swój urok. Po prostu chcielibyśmy po tynkach cem.-wap. białkować i malować, bez nakładania gładzi, ale czy to się uda jeśli ten tynk cementowy będzie pękać. Czy ktoś tak właśnie robi? 
Koszt tynków gipsowych na nasz domek ok. 200 m kw. z materiałem 18 000
a cem- wap. z materiałem 11 000

----------


## voti

Witam
czy twardość tynku gipsowego można w jakiś sposób zwiększyć dodając różne składniki ?

przy nowoczesnym wnętrzu i 2 ścianach w salonie o wysokości ok 5 m czy na gipsowym ewentualne mankamenty nie będą bardzo widoczne?

----------


## tynkarz 1986

> Napisał Bezdomna
> 
> Czyli które dłużej? Ja mam akurat dobre warunki, bo mam ogrzewanie.
> 
> 
> A z czego masz ściany zewnętrze? Z tego co widać w avatarku, masz chyba już ocieplone. Będziesz musiała bardzo dużo wietrzyć, bo przy tynkach jest strasznie wilgotno. Ja mam sciany z BK i przy takiej pogodzie jak teraz dodatkowo potęguje to wilgoć, gdyż BK mocno ją chłonie. Przy ceramice wygląda to zapewne lepiej. Nie mam też ogrzewania i to również może wpływać na czas schnięcia. Wegług mnie jest on podobny przy obydwu tynkach. Trzeba duuuuuużo wietrzyć i dogrzewać, albo zastosować osuszacze.


To jak długo schną tynki zależy od wielu czynników nie tylko od temperatury. po wykonaniu tynków ważna jest dobra wentylacja np. uchylone okna. przy samym ogrzewaniu pomieszczenia tynki będą się "kisić" a nie schnąć. Tynki również schną szybciej gdy budynek nie jest jeszcze ocieplony, wilgoć zostaje wyciągnięta do zewnątrz.

----------


## Martinezio

> witam!
> Chciałabym również się poradzić w sprawie tynków. Mamy zaplanowane tynkowanie na kwiecień  i  cały czas wałkujemy z mężem ten  temat , czy cementowe czy gipsowe. Jedno jest pewne, ściany mamy krzywe i w niektórych miejscach, będzie nakładany grubo.  Tynki gipsowe są gładkie i wyglądają ładnie, i podobno jest to tynk bardziej elastyczny a  jeśli będzie grubo nakładany to możliwość pęknięć jest duża mniejsza niż  przy cem. - wap. Nie zależy nam na ścianach gładkich jak lustro, ściany chropowate mają  także swój urok. Po prostu chcielibyśmy po tynkach cem.-wap. białkować i malować, bez nakładania gładzi, ale czy to się uda jeśli ten tynk cementowy będzie pękać. Czy ktoś tak właśnie robi? 
> Koszt tynków gipsowych na nasz domek ok. 200 m kw. z materiałem 18 000
> a cem- wap. z materiałem 11 000


Agata: my jesteśmy świeżo po zakończeniu tynkowania. Zdecydowaliśmy się na cem-wap i nie żałuję wyboru  :smile:  Zrobiła nam je profesjonalna firma i są równiutkie, jak stół! Było kilka pęknięć skurczowych, ale jakoś tak to zagładzili, że nie widać. Z tego, co mówił majster, to gdy tynki przeschną już na biało, to można taką ścianę dodatkowo namoczyć i zmyć ją jakąś gąbką. Ta mączka cementowa z wierzchu utworzy taką melasę, która powchodzi w te szczeliny i nic nie będzie widać  :smile: 
U mnie co prawda ściany były równe i tynku nie dawali grubo, ale miejscami zdarzały się grubsze rejony (np. jakieś podkucia w okolicach rozdzielnic i puszek) i jakoś nie pękało mocno. Tynki mam Kreisel 500 na obrzutce też Kreisel.
Trochę dziwi mnie cena, którą podajesz. Mi za otynkowanie budynku 113m2 użytkowej ze ściankami działowymi na poddaszu murowanymi wyszło w sumie prawie 18 tys. zł. Powierzchnia ścian i sufitów wyszła 460m2.
Efekt możesz obejrzeć w moim dzienniku  :smile:

----------


## Wirecki

Czy ktoś z Was ma w domu gipsowe i cementowo-wapienne (np. łazienka lub garaż). Które lepsze ?

----------


## radekf

> Czy ktoś z Was ma w domu gipsowe i cementowo-wapienne (np. łazienka lub garaż). Które lepsze ?


Owszem, ja mam taką konfigurację. I stwierdzam, że cem-wap są lepsze. Gipsowe już mam poobijane, pełno odprysków :/

----------


## Wirecki

To jeszcze jedno pytanie: O co pyta wykonawca tynków, co trzeba z nim ustalić??? Poza ceną, materiałem oczywiście. Co trzeba zaplanować? Grubość przyszłego parapetu wewnętrznego, gdzie tynkować sufity a gdzie nie (bo podwieszane).... Co jeszcze ?

----------


## Martinezio

*Wirecki*: u mnie jeszcze pytali, gdzie na ostro, a gdzie na gładko  :wink:  Na ostro robi się pod glazurę (nie polerują tynku, tylko "rysują" go tarką do betonu).
Do do grubości parapetów, to się nie pytali - zrobili swoje, a my parapety zamawialiśmy już z uwzględnieniem teoretycznej grubości tynku.

----------


## Wirecki

> *Wirecki*: u mnie jeszcze pytali, gdzie na ostro, a gdzie na gładko  Na ostro robi się pod glazurę (nie polerują tynku, tylko "rysują" go tarką do betonu)


 Dzięki. jak coś jeszcze Ci się przypomni - pisz...

----------


## Patisiak

> To jeszcze jedno pytanie: O co pyta wykonawca tynków, co trzeba z nim ustalić??? Poza ceną, materiałem oczywiście. Co trzeba zaplanować? Grubość przyszłego parapetu wewnętrznego, gdzie tynkować sufity a gdzie nie (bo podwieszane).... Co jeszcze ?


warto jeszcze ustalić czy wszystkie drzwi wewnętrzne będą montowane i z jakimi ościeżnicami - jeśli będą drzwi to nie tynkują otworów. My przegapiliśmy bo między naszą sypialnianą łazienką i garderobą nie chcieliśmy na razie wstawiac drzwi... a teraz trzeba będzie to zabudować żeby nie świeciły mury  :sad:

----------


## Bruzda

> dzieki *michalmayday*




czyli znalazles dobrego i taniego fachowca? ja też szukam takiego w okolicach Warszawy, a dokladnie niedaleko od Piaseczna. Niestety niby mamy recesję, ale jest coraz drożej. W dodatku chyba na mazowszu ceny są odwrotne niż w innych rejonach Polski: CW są nawet bez gładzi o 30% droższe od TG kładzionych maszynowo.

ceny absurdalne: CW od 18 do 38 PLN/m2, a TG - średnio po 26PLN/m2

----------


## Deamos

Ogladalem w tygodniu prace tynkarza, ktory bedzie u mnie robil i zademonstrowal mi dwa domy z dwoma rodzajami tynkow CW ktore kladla jego ekipa - o drobnej ziarnistosci i grubszej. Ten drobnoziarnisty byl fajny bez wyczuwalnego piasku na scianie i prawie tak gladki jak gipsowy, za to mial sporo rysek ktore mnie niepokoja... Ten gruboziarnisty w ogole mi sie nie podobal bo ziarna piasku byly bardzo widoczne i odrzucilem go od razu.

Jak to jest z tynkiem CW, czy ryski sa czyms normalnym i po zagruntowaniu i pomalowaniu bedzie lepiej?

----------


## BOBbudow

_Tak obserwuje tą dyskusje i w końcu nie wytrzymałem i się zarejestrowałem żeby to skomentować. 
-We Wrocławiu znam tylko jednego tynkarza, który robi tynki niewymagające kładzenia po wyschnięciu gipsu, oczywiście, jeżeli ktoś chce mieć lustro na ścianie, proste kąty i żadnych cieni pod światło po malowaniu, więc raz znaczy szybciej i czyściej ( są też kategorie tynku, możemy nawet u taniego partacza wymusić idealne tynki umową, albo poprawi, albo Asta lawista)
-każdy grunt wzmacnia podłoże i opóźnia proces schnięcia, co pozwala ekipie zdążyć wyprowadzić materiał
-jak ktoś lubi karton na ścianach to jego sprawa_

----------


## R.A.F.

Witam, wybraliśmy tynki gipsowe ale mam do Was pytanie:
1. Czy ktoś z Was kładł tynk gipsowy (maszynowo)  na sufit pod strop z Terivy? Nurtuje mnie to pytanie bo mój wykonawca powiedział, że może to zrobić ale gwarancji na to, że nie będą pojawiać się zarysowania nie daje. Sprawdzałem u przedstawiciela firmy Knauf i potwierdzili, że firma wykonująca tynk gipsowy nie może zagwarantować, że nie będzie zarysowań pomimo zastosowania specjalnej siatki ponieważ zbyt wiele czynników ma wpływ na pojawianie się zarysowań na suficie, np. poprawność wykonania stropu, grubość betonu na nim. 

Proszę o wypowiedzi osób, które już mają z to za sobą, a ich w tym wątku nie brakuje, pozdrawiam

----------


## michalmayday

stropy z terrivy to masz na myśli potocznie mówiąc po prostu tzw " gary"  tak ? a zarysowania to pewnie chodzi o pęknięcia..? Pracując w tym zawodzie 5 lat nikt jeszcze nie zgłosił żadnych reklamacji żeby cokolwiek pękało, także nie martwił bym sie tym i tynkował bez żadnej siatki, siatke można co prawda założyc ale wydaje mi sie ze jest to zbędne...

----------


## R.A.F.

Tak, mam na myśli potocznie mówiąc "gary". Ale siatkę to i tak będziemy zakładać, niezaszkodzi.

----------


## Deamos

Niby dlaczego gary maja pracowac?, od gory i po bokach sa zalane betonem i nie maja prawa sie ruszyc

----------


## michalmayday

Nie wiem kim jesteś z zawodu, ale nawet wylewki betonowe mimo ze wydają się sztywne podlegają odkształceniom niewidocznym dla gołego oka, jednak tynk gipsowy jest na tyle " elastyczny" ze nie powoduje to pęknięć dlatego w ciągu 4 (prawie 5 ) lat nigdy nie zakładaliśmy siatek na takie sufity

----------


## jussi82

mam stary dom zbijaliśmy  stare tynki  , i teraz  za 2 tyg  maja przyjść i kłaść tynki CW ,wybraliśmy CW ze względu na cenę 10zł za m2 bez materiału  i panowie kładą ręcznie ,filcują  i mleczkują- nie wiem na czym  to polega ?  :smile:  no ale mąż  był oglądnąć budowę w której właśnie robili  i chodź  faktura  piasku była deczko grubsza od tego co nam kazał kupić i to i tak efekt był  super .

----------


## himlaje

> Powiedzcie, tak jak laikowi, czym tynki CW nakładane ręcznie różnią się od tych maszynowych poza ceną ?
> A czym różni sie zwykly filcowany od kwarcowego?
> Czy są trwalsze, równiejsze albo jeszcze co innego?
> 
> No i jeśli ktoś mógłby polecic mi przy okazji jakąś sprawdzoną ekipę do CW byłabym wdzięczna. 
> Na razie rozmawiałam tylko z jednymi i cena niestety sporo wyższa od tych, które podawaliście - 25 zł/m2 bez materiałów.


Podłączam się do pytania. Będe wdzięczny za rzeczowe info  :Wink2:  
Zdecydowałem się na CW kwarcowy, filcowany, gąbkowany czy jak się tam zwie. Chodzi o to by był fakturą i gładkością zbliżony do gipsowego. 
Mam dwie oferty:
1) Tynk CW nakładany ręcznie: robocizna w cenie 20/m2 a z materiałem 25/m2
2) Tynk CW nakładany maszynowo: robocizna w cenie 20/m2 a z materiałem 30/m2
Czy między tymi dwoma technikami nakładania tynku jest jakaś różnica w finalnym efekcie. Czy te tynki będą miały różną fakture lub gładkość? Wiem, że maszynowy się nakłada szybciej ale czy poza tym (i ceną) są jeszcze jakieś różnice?

----------


## Wirecki

> ...albo Asta lawista...


 "Hasta la vista" - też nie mogłem już wytrzymać. Pozdr.

----------


## q-bis

> Napisał BOBbudow
> 
>  ...albo Asta lawista...
> 
> 
>  "Hasta la vista" - też nie mogłem już wytrzymać. Pozdr.


Аста Ла Виста, беби!
 :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## przemekj21

Kolezanki i koledzy fachowcy.

Pozwole sobie zaciagnac rady w  tym temacie.

Czy ktos moglby doradzic jakiego gruntu uzyc na Ytonga pod tynki cementowo-wapienne wewnetrzne?

Dziekuje za odpowiedz i pozdrawiam

----------


## tacim

BOBbudow a możesz dac namiary na tego cudotwórcę z wrocka no chyba, że mówisz o swojej osobie jak to często na forum  :smile:  Jak macie dobrą firmę z wrocka i okolic do CW piszcie.

----------


## edde

> Kolezanki i koledzy fachowcy.
> 
> Pozwole sobie zaciagnac rady w  tym temacie.
> 
> Czy ktos moglby doradzic jakiego gruntu uzyc na Ytonga pod tynki cementowo-wapienne wewnetrzne?
> 
> Dziekuje za odpowiedz i pozdrawiam


szpryc cementowy, cementowo-wapienny (zwany tez obrzutką)?
a tynkarze tego nie wiedzą?

----------


## manieq82

Witam,
Jestem jakiś czas po tynkach - gipsowe knaufa

mi się podobają i wg. mnie są wystarczająco twarde ...

ale nie o tym - pytanie: ilu osobom z was montowali przy oknach takie fajne silikonowe listwy - naklejali na nie folie osłaniającą okno i po zerwaniu zostaje coś a'la uszczelka przy oknie - nie wymaga już silikonowania  :smile: 

wg. mnie to rewelka - amortyzuje wszelkie ruchy na połączeniu okna z tynkiem i można to malować -w dotyku jak zeschnięty silikon akrylowy

samych tynkarzy również mogę polecić - jest kilka miejsc gdzie trzeba poprawić cekolem ale to tylko fakturka - piony i takie tam są super, a i chłopaki wg. mnie przyzwoici - tak piszę bo to pierwsi na mojej budowie z którymi bym sie chętnie ponownie spotkał  :smile:   :Roll:   :big grin:

----------


## przemekj21

> Napisał przemekj21
> 
> Kolezanki i koledzy fachowcy.
> 
> Pozwole sobie zaciagnac rady w  tym temacie.
> 
> Czy ktos moglby doradzic jakiego gruntu uzyc na Ytonga pod tynki cementowo-wapienne wewnetrzne?
> 
> Dziekuje za odpowiedz i pozdrawiam
> ...


Tynkarze to wiedza jak rowniez wiele innych rzeczy  :smile: 

Ja jednak wolal bym sie upewnic czy dobrze wiedza  :smile: 

Reasumujac Twoja wypowiedz Ytonga nie trzeba gruntowac tylko dobry szpryc!

Dziekuje

----------


## AGA NR 1

No,

dzisiaj weszli do mnie tynkarze.

Wybrałam tynki cementowo - wapienne.

Ekipa z polecenia, od jednego z Forumowiczów.   :Wink2:  
Zresztą oglądałam jeszcze ich tynki w "realu" - wychodzą im piękne.

Ciekawe jak wyjdą u mnie.
Nie mogę się doczekać efektu !
 :Wink2:

----------


## adrianek9999

> Witam,
> Jestem jakiś czas po tynkach - gipsowe knaufa
> 
> mi się podobają i wg. mnie są wystarczająco twarde ...
> 
> ale nie o tym - pytanie: ilu osobom z was montowali przy oknach takie fajne silikonowe listwy - naklejali na nie folie osłaniającą okno i po zerwaniu zostaje coś a'la uszczelka przy oknie - nie wymaga już silikonowania 
> 
> wg. mnie to rewelka - amortyzuje wszelkie ruchy na połączeniu okna z tynkiem i można to malować -w dotyku jak zeschnięty silikon akrylowy
> 
> samych tynkarzy również mogę polecić - jest kilka miejsc gdzie trzeba poprawić cekolem ale to tylko fakturka - piony i takie tam są super, a i chłopaki wg. mnie przyzwoici - tak piszę bo to pierwsi na mojej budowie z którymi bym sie chętnie ponownie spotkał


Ja takie mam a a tynk BAUMIT gipsowy

----------


## tacim

a ja mam pytanie jaki wybrać materiał na tynki CW Maxit z perlitem (dużo idzie) czy Baumit (tańszy ale mniej gładki) maciej jakies doświadczenie w tej materi.

----------


## Jarek.P

Przeczytałem własnie ten wątek (i kilka innych z tematu "jakie tynki wewn.") i dwie rzeczy mnie bardzo zastanawiają:

- *po pierwsze ceny.* Z całego wątku wynika mi, że tynki gipsowe są droższe od cementowo wapiennych. Gipsowe wg stawek podawanych w tym choćby wątku (od zeszłego roku się ciągnie, więc nie są to jakieś archaizmy) tynk gipsowy kosztuje 24-25zł/m2, podczas gdy tradycyjny... przeróżnie, ale generalnie nie przekracza 20zł. 

*Co więc się zmieniło, że ja szukając tynkarzy, tynki gipsowe owszem znajduję po 25-26zł (ceny w Stolycy), ale cementowo-wapienny, najtaniej znalazłem po 25zł (tradycyjnie nakładany, zacierany piaskiem kwarcowym), to samo oferowano m i po 30zł.* Firma wykonująca tynki maszynowe, za gipsowe bierze 26zł/m2 a za C-W z gotowej mieszanki ceni 29zł/m2 tłumacząc, że koszt materiału tak wychodzi, że jest drożej, niż przy gipsie. Gdzie więc są te oferty po naście złotych z materiałem?

*Drugi problem, który mnie nurtuje to standardowa kwestia wyboru: tynki CW czy gipsowe.* Wątków i kłótni na tym (i innych) forum jest bez liku, przejrzałem już sporo i cały czas mi brakuje rzetelnych i konkretnych argumentów, to co do tej pory widzę, to przedszkolne spory:
- tynk gipsowy ciągnie wilgoć z powietrza i w domu jest sucho, a w ścianach grzyb
- nieprawda, to na CW jest grzyb, a tynk gipsowy stabilizuje wilgoć, bo jak jest jej dużo to ciągnie, a jak mało to oddaje
- nieprawda, to CW stabilizuje wilgoć, a w gipsowym się robią dziury i długo schnie
- nieprawda, żadne dziury się nie robią, a w CW ściana jest chropowata i trzeba szpachlować.

I tak cały czas w tym temacie. Ja póki co sam wiem tyle: sam mieszkam obecnie w mieszkaniu z tynkami gipsowymi. Dziury w ścianach się nie robią. W mieszkaniu faktycznie jest sucho, ale to równie dobrze może być wina kiepskiej wentylacji (50m2 i tylko dwa nieduże okna). Faktura tynku CW raczej by mi nie przeszkadzała, ale widoczny kontrast tej faktury z brakiem faktury na płytach GK na skosach poddasza obawiam się, że już może mi przeszkadzać. Podobnie boję się, że na CW jakieś nieuniknione poprawki i szpachlowane gipsem podkucia będą się bardziej odróżniać. 

Ktoś pomoże, podsunie *konkrety*?

J.

----------


## bombel79

ja zdecydowanie wole Boze Narodzenie niz Wielkanoc. Jest snieg, prezenty, choinka tylko koniecznie trzeba dopilnowac zeby byl snieg  :smile: 

PS
Jarku, ja przed wyborem pytalem kilku majstrow ktorzy u mnie robili SSO i zaden nie mial gipsow... 

ceny C-W sa rozne, ale podobnie roznie cenia sie dekarze, murarze itp...

PS2
ja sie nie znam na tynkach ale kolejne ekipy ktore u mnie robia pytaja sie kto robil mi tynki... nie wiem czy sa tak spierniczone czy tak dobrze zrobione  :smile:

----------


## szczukot

Ja tam juz sam nie wie co klasc : CW czy gipsowe.
Prawda jest taka, ze pomijajac rzecz ustu, jedynym argumentem przemawiajacym za CW jest ich twardosc.
Ale :
- gipsowe sie szybciej robi
- gipsowe sa tansze
- jak ktos chce meic gladkie sciany to i tak kladzie gladz (gips) na tynki CW. Tak samo trzeba klas glad na tynki gipsowe jak cce miec sie je idealnie rowne.  W takim przypadku i tak pierwsza wartswa jest gladz (mozna brac rozne twardosci). Wiec chyba twardos powloki pod spodem i tak nie ma co omawiac, bo przy takim samym uderzeniu na jednym i drugim bedzie dziua (najwyzej mniejsza lub wieksza)

Fantom

----------


## Cinek23

Jeśli chodzi o wilgoć to c-w wypadają tu o niebo lepiej niż gipsowe, to samo tyczy się ich twardośći. Jeśli ktoś chce gładziutkie ściany jak lustro to niech robi gipsowe mając powyższe na uwadze, w innym przypadku ja osobiście nie wybrałbym gipsowych. Moim zdaniem dobrze zrobione c-w są dużo lepsze od gipsowych, ale jak to się mówi: Jeden lubi jak mu skrzypce grają, a drugi jak mu skarpetki śmierdzą.  :Wink2:

----------


## Jarek.P

> ja zdecydowanie wole Boze Narodzenie niz Wielkanoc. Jest snieg, prezenty, choinka tylko koniecznie trzeba dopilnowac zeby byl snieg


Ano widzisz, a ja zawsze wolałem Wielkanoc. Prezenty prezentami, ale jak już człowiek rozpakował te prezenty i zawsze w mniejszym czy większym stopniu się rozczarował (bo owszem, dostało się jednna czy drugą superhiperwymarzoną zabawkę, ale kilku innych jeszcze bardziej wymarzonych nie, a zamiast nich komplet ciepłych skarpet i kalesonów), to potem była już tylko nuuuuda (bo śniegu akurat nie dowieźli, dzień za krótki, żeby się na podwórku bawić, zimno i ponuro) a wielkanoc to wielkanoc: ciepło, wiosna idzie, niedługo wakacje, eeechhhh....   :big grin:  




> Jarku, ja przed wyborem pytalem kilku majstrow ktorzy u mnie robili SSO i zaden nie mial gipsow...


To akurat nie jest argument, majstry to na ogół tradycjonaliści, jeszcze całkiem niedawno tak samo mówili hydraulicy na rury z plastiku. 




> ceny C-W sa rozne, ale podobnie roznie cenia sie dekarze, murarze itp...


Ale jakiś ogólny "trynd" zwykle jest zachowany, a tu właśnie na wątku czytam i to po wielokroć: tynk C-W jest tańszy, a sam widzę, że nie, że jest właśnie droższy, to nie wiem, o co chodzi. Czy tamte kalkulacje czegoś nie uwzględniają, czy ceny się w tym roku zmieniły na korzyść gispowych, czy jeszcze co innego.




> ja sie nie znam na tynkach ale kolejne ekipy ktore u mnie robia pytaja sie kto robil mi tynki... nie wiem czy sa tak spierniczone czy tak dobrze zrobione


A jak u Ciebie wyszła kwestia styku tynku C-W ze skosami (o ile już masz skosy zrobione)? Odróżnia się faktura tynku od gładkiego gipsu czy nie?

Ja generalnie byłem zdecydowany na tynki C-W, bo jakoś bardziej im ufam, poza tym jak pisałem, w obecnym mieszkaniu mam gipsowe i choć może to nie ich wina tylko złej wentylacji, ale strasznie sucho tu jest. Jednak ta kwestia (różnice na styku tynku C-W i gipskartonów na poddaszu oraz na wszelkich łataninach typu dodatkowo wykuta bruzda zaciągnięta potem gipsem) oraz niższa cena tynków gipsowych zaczęły powodować, że się zastanawiam jednak.


J.

----------


## mjakob

Dziś kończą CW. Mnie faktura odpowiada - przy gotowych mieszankach do agregatu ziarno jest 0,5-0,6mm - naprawdę gładko to wychodzi. Łączeń przy skosach się nie obawiam - po malowaniu wałek zostawi swoją "strukturę" i podejrzewam że różnicy nie będzie.
A nawet jeśli, to nieznaczna, kto to będzie na to patrzył  :Smile: 
Można wcześniej zobaczyć na innych budowach jak c-w wygląda w wykonaniu wybranej ekipy.
CW są obecnie droższe (np. jak szukałem gips 24zł, c-w 26 - oba maszynowo), bo c-w wykonuje się dłużej - tak twierdzi mój tynkarz. 470m2 zrobili w 2-tygodnie, tynkarz + pomocnik.

----------


## bombel79

skosow nie mam zrobionych, ale drobna roznica w faktorze pewnie bedzie, ale nie wiem czy bedzie zauwazalna po nalozeniu farby... zreszta zawsze mozna dwukolorowo pomalowac gore (skos inaczj, sciane inaczej) i wtedy ronica sie juz zupelnie zgubi... bo nakladanie struktury piasku kwarcowego na kartongips to chyba lekka przesada...

----------


## szczukot

> skosow nie mam zrobionych,....


A tak przy okazji: jak sie laczy plyty na skosach z tynkiem na scianie kolankowej ? Bo cos mi sie obilo o wstawianiu stryopianu czy cos. Podobno siatki tu sie nei sprawdzaja.

Fantom

----------


## manieq82

no widzicie bo teraz te CW to takie z worków a nie jak kiedyś piasek, ten teges i se mieszali
a jak z worków to i ładniejszy ale i droższy  :sad: 

obecnie mieszkam w CW a na budowie zrobiłem Knaufa i .... zrobiłbym jeszcze raz śmiało.
Nie mieszkam wszakże ale te gładzie kurka wodna - idealnie równe  :smile: 
może gdzieś tam trzeba będzie pociągnać gipsem ale jak sam zauważyłeś nie będzie problemu idealnie równej plamki i reszty z "fakturką" - to samo przy skosach 
brat robił CW i ciągnął całe ściany cekolem - zbyt różniły sie od kartonów - przynajmniej u niego

druga rzecz to popytaj czy będą stosować listwy przyokienne takie silikonowo plastykowe - świetna sprawa bo nie trzeba już silikonem potem traktować  :smile: 

jak byś chciał podlukać jak wyglądają gipsi to zapraszam  :smile: 

edit: a nie dodałem najważniejszego - Ty weź lepiej zapytaj sie Żony co jej sie bardziej podoba - jak zobaczy fakturę CW a do gładzi przyzwyczajona i jej się nie spodoba to masz niechybnie urlop z cekolem  :smile: 
i po co Ci to i na co  :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## Pinok

W Radomiu, CW z agregatu, zacierane maszynowo, z listwami przy oknach/drzwiach 25zł/m2.

----------


## szczukot

> no widzicie bo teraz te CW to takie z worków a nie jak kiedyś piasek, ten teges i se mieszali
> .......


No wlasnie. Jak to dzisiaj jest ? Kupuje sie tylko i wylacznie gotowy wyrob a oni do tego wode i to koniec ?
Czy tyez kupuje sie skladniki i piasek (widzialem u sasiada kupe piachu jak tynkowali).

Fantom

----------


## Jarek.P

> No wlasnie. Jak to dzisiaj jest ? Kupuje sie tylko i wylacznie gotowy wyrob a oni do tego wode i to koniec ?
> Czy tyez kupuje sie skladniki i piasek (widzialem u sasiada kupe piachu jak tynkowali).
> 
> Fantom


Różnie, zależy od tynkarzy. Oczywiście tych od CW, bo gipsowe to chyba inaczej jak z gotowych mieszanek nie istnieją. CW natomiast na iluś przeze mnie obdzwonionych specjalistów, z gotowych mieszanek trafiłem tylko u dwóch, cała reszta tradycyjnie z cementu i piachu.

J.

----------


## Deamos

Jak CW to polecam Elixa z workow, gladkie bez zadnych ziarenek piasku, wala na sciane agregatem

----------


## Hagis

Ja mam CW z worka gotowe producent to Dolina nidy - czyli Atlas... ziarno 500 Spoko wyszły i przynajmniej mogę drabine po scianie suwac i nic się nie robi jak to bywa z gipsowymi...

----------


## Vafel

Ja mam gipsowe i też mogę drabinę suwać... przynajmniej na razie. Myślisz, że z czasem zmiękną i nie będę już mógł suwać drabiny...   :Confused:

----------


## Anna Krause

z mojego doswiadczenie polecam tynki cw robione tradycyjna metoda nie z worka ale mieszane na miejscu piasek cement. Jesli ekipa ma doswiadczenie i jest precyzyjna to na scianie wychodzi to naprawde dobrze jest mocniejsze o gipsowych i nie chlonie wilgoci tak jak gipsowe

----------


## arycz

Zgadza się że tynk CW jest twardszy od gipsowego , ale z tym że chłonie wilgoć to kocoboły.Chłonie gdy jest jej nadmiar ,a oddaje gdy jest za sucho . Jeśli chodzi o zarysowania na ścianach zgadza się, to proszę poprawić rysę na tynku na tynku CW.

----------


## tacim

jeżeli masz małe dzieci to Gips jest do dupki teraz mam CW i zarysować go to trzeba się postarać mocno .

----------


## karol_es

Chciałem tylko powiedzieć że ja również byłem zdecydowany na tynki cementowe bo są twarde ale jednak wybrałem tynk gipsowy i one są również twarde.  przede wszystkim wychodzi taniej bo na cementówke trzeba jeszcze zaciągać gładzie a to niestety uszczupliłoby mi kolejne grosze w portfelu.

----------


## Jarek.P

Bądź obiektywny, twardość tynku gipsowego ma się nijak do twardości CW, mam w obecnym mieszkaniu gipsowy, a w budowanym domu CW i dzięki temu znakomicie mogę porównać.
A co do gładkości - wszystko zależy od tynku, na dobry i dobrze położony CW z gotowej mieszanki już żadna gładź nie jest potrzebna.

J.

----------


## mateuszs

Czy tynki gipsowe maszynowe można tak wyszlifować aby były gładkie - teraz mamy porowate i nie podoba mi się to - developer ma kiepskiego wykonawcę chyba.
Jeśli to się da to czym to zrobić?

----------


## Piotrek T

> Czy tynki gipsowe maszynowe można tak wyszlifować aby były gładkie - teraz mamy porowate i nie podoba mi się to - developer ma kiepskiego wykonawcę chyba.
> Jeśli to się da to czym to zrobić?


Szlifowanie nic nie pomoże bo gipsowe tynk są wykonane z mieszanki gipsowo-piaskowej jak zaczniesz trzeć to piasek w tynku zacznie ci rysowac ściany .
Czasami malarze malują farbą z piaskiem

----------


## mateuszs

To nic się nie da zrobić z tym fantem?

----------


## Piotrek T

Możesz lekko przetrzeć drobnym papierem ściernym trochę to wygładzi ale nie zbyt mocno.
Ratunek to gładź cienka warstewka gotowej masy zakryje drobne ryski

----------


## mateuszs

Piotrek T

A czy cienka warstwa gładzi takiej końcowej może być położona na już wysuszony gipsowy maszynowy?

Jaka jest cena w przybliżeniu wykonania 1m2 takiej gładzi?

----------


## Viga

No i w końcu my stanęliśmy przed dylematem jakie tynki wybrać.
Po długich dyskusjach oraz wertowaniach wzdłuż i wszerz internetu zdecydowaliśmy ściany robić w CW a sufity w gipsie.
Tylko nie wiem, czy to dobry pomysł?
Poza tym tynkarz chce robić Cekolem ZT-08. Macie jakieś doświadczenie z tym materiałem?

----------


## Vivia

Najlepsze cementowo-wapienne to Weberowski maxit ip18. O Cekolu wiadomo, że są reklamacje - zresztą jest o tym i na tym forum.

----------


## Viga

Dzięki Vivia.
Na razie dokopałam się na forum do jednego postu dot. reklamcji tego Cekolu.
Sprawdzę sobie tynk Webera. I zobaczę, czy uda mi się przekonać tynkarza do robienia
w czymś, w czym nigdy nie robił. Faktem jest, że i w Cekolu do tej pory nie robił, bo tylko dostał worek 
tego tynku od firmy i  wytynkował sobie na próbę pokój. Wprawdzie chwalił go sobie no ale w takim układzie
nie jest to zbyt miarodajna opinia.

Tak poza tym to nie wiem, dlaczego tynkarze upierają się na tynki gipsowe?
Chyba łatwiej i szybciej im się je robi?

----------


## Jarek.P

> Tak poza tym to nie wiem, dlaczego tynkarze upierają się na tynki gipsowe?
> Chyba łatwiej i szybciej im się je robi?


Rozmawiałem o tym z moimi tynkarzami. O wiele łatwiej i o wiele szybciej, samo nakładanie jest bez różnicy, ale zaciąganie potem i wyrównywanie jest nieporównywalnie szybsze i lżejsze przy tynku gipsowym.

J.

----------


## Darpiot

Właśnie kończą u mnie tradycyjne CW mieszne w betoniarce. Na ostatnią szlichtę kupiony był muł ale widzę ze nie obejdzie się bez kilkunastu worków gładzi cementowo
-wapiennej i cza będzie jechać całe ściany na "szybę". Kosztowo wyszło i wyjdzie dobrze ale dodatkowej roboty nie uniknę.

----------


## sly1978

A czy może mi ktoś odpowiedzieć czy można kłaść tynki gipsowe i zostawić na zimę w nieogrzewanym domu (oczywiście zamkniętym wraz z oknami i drzwiami).

Dziękuję

----------


## Regut1

Można

----------


## sly1978

a czy jakas pleśń się nie rzuci na ściane?  :smile:  czy nic się nie będzie działo z tymi tynkami?

pozdrawiam

----------


## Regut1

> a czy jakas pleśń się nie rzuci na ściane?  czy nic się nie będzie działo z tymi tynkami?
> 
> pozdrawiam


Od pleśni jest wentylacja, a tę w nieocieplonym domu będziesz miał ok.  Zagrożeniem może być jedynie woda lejąca się po tynku np. źle zabezpieczony wykusz lub nieszczelny dach Jeżeli dom jest przykryty  i ma izolacje przeciwilgociową to nic się nie powinno dziać.   U mnie nic sie nie działo, a zima była ostra do tego stopnia, że w nieocieplonym domu przemarzały nadproża. Wiosną wszystko wróciło do normy.

----------


## arro77

a co sądzicie o tynkach kreisel 500,spotkał się ktoś,podobno są tak gładkie ze nie trzeba juz gladzi

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

Mam tynki gipsowe. Przetrwały zimę w nieogrzewanym domu.
Nie planuję gładzi dlatego są gipsowe. W garażu cem-wapienne. Różnica w twardości znaczna. Ale wiadomo gips można chałupniczo załatać i nie ma śladu, na cem. ślad pozostanie.
Jeśli ktoś planuje gładzie to doradzam raczej cem-wapienne. W przeciwnym razie gipsówki są super.

----------


## Matilde1

> a czy jakas pleśń się nie rzuci na ściane?  czy nic się nie będzie działo z tymi tynkami?
> 
> pozdrawiam


Moje przeżyły zimę bezproblemowo.

----------


## Matilde1

> Mam tynki gipsowe. Przetrwały zimę w nieogrzewanym domu.
> Nie planuję gładzi dlatego są gipsowe. W garażu cem-wapienne. Różnica w twardości znaczna. Ale wiadomo gips można chałupniczo załatać i nie ma śladu, na cem. ślad pozostanie.
> Jeśli ktoś planuje gładzie to doradzam raczej cem-wapienne. W przeciwnym razie gipsówki są super.


Olgu, a czemu w garażu cem.-wap.?

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

No jakoś tak szanowny małżonek zadecydowali  :big grin:  Mam dwa rodzaje to się mądruję  :smile:  Cem-wapienny twardszy jednak, a w garażu: a to rower się przewróci na ścianę, a to taczką się zawadzi...

Co do "zimowania" gipsówek- nie było najmniejszego problemu, pomimo, że płn-zach ściana dosłownie przemarzła w jednym miejscu i od wew. pojawił się szron. Nic nie pęka, nie odpada, nie ma pleśni- nic z tych rzeczy. Teraz sobie pięknie dosycha.

Ponoć gips gipsowi nierówny. Moi majstrzy robili na niemieckim kreiselu. Ponoć kiedyś się nacięli na gips kreisela zakupiony przez inwestora na allegro. No, ale czy trzeba kłaść gładzie czy nie to już gust inwestora i staranność wykonania.

----------


## betoon

Witam

Własnie poszukuje jakiejs ekipy do tynków z okolic Warszawy.Mozecie kogos polecic?

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> a co sądzicie o tynkach kreisel 500,spotkał się ktoś,podobno są tak gładkie ze nie trzeba juz gladzi


Używałem tego materiału i rzeczywiście jest dosyć gładki podobnie jak cementówka nidy,jest to spowodowane większą zawartością wapna oraz mniejszym uziarnieniem,ale na pytanie czy potrzebna będzie gładź nie potrafię Ci odpowiedzieć ponieważ to zależy od indywidualnego podejścia do sprawy,jednemu inwestorowi faktura takiej ściany będzie odpowiadać a innemu nie.

----------


## pietiak30

temat stary jak co było pierwsze,jajko czy kura,a tak powaznie,to jak ktoś przypilnuje fachowców przy tynku c-w,do tego na koncu zatrze ładnie filcówką i do tego 2 razy malowanie dobrą farbą,to ma spokój na lata,gips jest spoko,ale zawsze ktoś coś puknie,stuknie,dla pedantów gips,dla ludzi,którzy nie chcą co roku zamiast odpoczywac ,tylko na urlopie malować szpachlowac polecam cementowo-wapienny.Mieszkam w 3 domu,teraz mam cw,spoko,tylko pamietąc,żeby za wczesnie ich nie zakładac ,niech sobie sciany popracuja,siadą,wtedy nie będzie spekan.Ja u siebie założyłem po roku od wymurowaniaścian,znajomi po 6 mcach,robił ten sam murarz,oni narzekają,że tu i tam ryska,jak mam spoko.Palenie albo zdrowie,wybór należy do Ciebie

----------


## tenia50

Jestem na etapie kładzenia tynków 
Tzn ekipę mam umówioną na  czerwiec
i teraz mam pytania i proszę umnych  ludzi o podpowiedź


dom wybudowany jest z Ytongu, ścianki działowe również z Ytong


na zewnątrz wiadomo styropian, siatka i  tynk
ale dziś jeden umny majster powiedzał mi,że powinnam siatki  przykleić również pod tynki wewnętrzne, bo do Ytongu sie tynk nie przyklei

Majster który będzie te tynki kładł  nic nie wspominał o siatce - tynki maszynowe będą 

I teraz nie wiem podpowiadać majstrowi o tej siatce, czy nie-------- pytam żeby na głupa nie wyjść


ach, ach  - wróciłam jeszcze, bo pytanie  sie przypałętało
ile dać optymalnie styropianu na Ytong 36,5 cm

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

Jeśli chodzi o tynk wewnętrzny wystarczy ściany zagruntować odpowiednim preparatem i po wyschnięciu można tynkować,także ściany wymurowane z ytongu.Siatkę powinno się wklejać w miejscu łączenia się dwóch różnych materiałów.

Oczywiście chodzi tu o tynk gipsowy.

----------


## tenia50

a gdybym zmieniła koncepcję  na tynki cementowo wapienne, to też wystarczy zagruntować

ile trzeba zapłacić za tynki wewnętrzne - znaczy robociznę 
na zewnętrzne umówiłam się na 40zł na gotowo  (robocizna) z ociepleniem oczywiście

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

W przypadku tynku cementowo-wapiennego przed nałożeniem warstwy docelowej na ścianach powinna znajdować się obrzutka.

Ceny różnią się w zależności od regionu,materiału jaki miałby zostać użyty(workowany lub przygotowany na budowie) i przede wszystkim doświadczenia ekipy tynkarskiej,więc ciężko odpowiedzieć na to pytanie.

----------


## Havena

> Jeśli ktoś planuje gładzie to doradzam raczej cem-wapienne. W przeciwnym razie gipsówki są super.


Mamy gladzie na tynkach gipsowych. Wydawalo mi sie to zbedne, bo tynki byly bardzo gladkie. Ale teraz mamy sciany idealne. I dodatkowo snieznobiale. Nie trzeba malowac  :wink:  Zartuje oczywiscie.

----------


## Kaśka73

mam pytanko do tych co jak ja wybrali tynk cementowo-wapienny czy i czym je gruntujecie: gruntem, rozcieńczoną białą farbą, farbą z gruntem?

----------


## Amelia 2

Farbą gruntującą, bardzo dobra jest nasza Grunt Śnieżka, dawałam ją pod farby Beckersa i jest ok.

----------


## cmsydney82

Witam
Czy mozna wykonac tynk cementowo wapienny na tyle dobrze by pozniej nie dawac gladzi? Oczywiscie nie zalezy mi na idealnej gladkiej scianie. Czy nalezy wtedy to wykonac maszynowo? Czy nalezy wybrac jakis lepszy material?

----------


## Jarek.P

Mam tynk cementowo wapienny, bez żadnej gładzi i jest OK. Tynk ma swoją drobną fakturę, nie jest idealnie gładki jak gładź gipsowa, tylko BARDZO DELIKATNIE chropowaty, ale dla mnie jest to zaleta, nie wada.
W każdym razie w części pomieszczeń mam na ścianach do pewnego miejsca zaciągniętą szpachlę gipsową z zabudowy poddasza, a dalej jest już sam tynk CW i różnicy w fakturach trzeba się dopatrywać, żeby zobaczyć.

Tynk z gotowej mieszanki (Elix) nakładany maszynowo.

J.

----------


## cmsydney82

Dzieki. i chyba wlasnie o cos takiego mi chodzi. Mam rozumiec, ze recznie sie tak nie polozy jak maszynowo?
A czy lepiej kupic gotowa mieszanke czy robic ja samemu?

----------


## Kaśka73

czym ewentualnie zaszpachlować ubytki w tynku cem-wapiennym gipsem? czy lepiej kombinować i szpachlować cemet-wapiennym? ma ktoś doświadczenia ?????
kurcze chyba zrobię próbę

----------


## Jarek.P

Lepiej cementowo wapiennym. Gdzieniegdzie robię na odwal się i gipsem, ale to jednak widać.

J.

----------


## hubertsain

> Mam tynk cementowo wapienny, bez żadnej gładzi i jest OK. Tynk ma swoją drobną fakturę, nie jest idealnie gładki jak gładź gipsowa, tylko BARDZO DELIKATNIE chropowaty, ale dla mnie jest to zaleta, nie wada.
> W każdym razie w części pomieszczeń mam na ścianach do pewnego miejsca zaciągniętą szpachlę gipsową z zabudowy poddasza, a dalej jest już sam tynk CW i różnicy w fakturach trzeba się dopatrywać, żeby zobaczyć.
> 
> Tynk z gotowej mieszanki (Elix) nakładany maszynowo.
> 
> J.


Zgadza się, u Pana Jarka robiliśmy tynki na materiale Elix, ale taka sama struktura wychodzi też na Dolinie Nidy cem-wap lekkim. W obu przypadkach jednak trzeba potrafić obrobić ten tynk, aby nadawał się pod malowanie.

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

Wszystko zależy od inwestora,jednemu będzie podobał się wygląd ściany dobrze zatartej po tynku cementowo-wapiennym inny z kolei zaświeci światłem kątowym i taka ściana będzie dla niego nie do zaakceptowania...

Potwierdzam,że tynk c-w nidy można obrobić na bardzo gładko ale z drugiej strony to już jest materiał bardziej wapienny niż cementowy...wystarczy zrobić ryskę i już się sypie...

----------


## ala.p

A co zrobić w przypadku kiedy tynk cw ma rysy od pęknięć i to naprawdę jest ich często i gęsto. Rozmawiałam ze znajomym i twierdzi że źle dobrali mieszankę, że prawdopodobnie za dużo cementu dali. No i już nie wiem co robić to właśnie przykład że ekipa spartoliła. Oni oczywiście się tłumaczą że tynk za szybko schnął ,ponieważ tynki robiliśmy przed wstawieniem okien i był mocny przewiew. Jak myślicie czy gładź wystarczy by temu zaradzić ?

----------


## Amelia 2

U siebie spękania tynku, głównie na sufitach zauważyłam już po zrobieniu podłóg więc nie było mowy o gładzi, zresztą gładzi nie chciałam. W sklepie polecili mi gęsty podkład PARA, który najpierw trzeba ręcznie pędzlem wcierać raz koło razu, potem kolejną warstwę wałkiem i na to farbę PARA (na zdjęciu, jest fajna bo podczas malowania lekko różowa więc widać gdzie już pomalowane a po kilku minutach robi się biała matowa)- robiłam to rok temu ( 7 miesięcy od położenia tynków) i do dziś jest ok.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

ubytki w tynku np. po montażu parapetów najpierw uzupełniałam goldbandem, po wyszlifowaniu mazałam go gruntem a na niego cienką warstę kleju do glazury, leciutkie szlifowanie, grunt i farba. Klej do glazur daje fakturę zblizoną do cw.

----------


## wojgoc

ja robiłem tynki cem-wap z gotowej zaprawy Doliny Nidy i są super! Polecam wszystkim

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> A co zrobić w przypadku kiedy tynk cw ma rysy od pęknięć i to naprawdę jest ich często i gęsto. Rozmawiałam ze znajomym i twierdzi że źle dobrali mieszankę, że prawdopodobnie za dużo cementu dali. No i już nie wiem co robić to właśnie przykład że ekipa spartoliła. Oni oczywiście się tłumaczą że tynk za szybko schnął ,ponieważ tynki robiliśmy przed wstawieniem okien i był mocny przewiew. Jak myślicie czy gładź wystarczy by temu zaradzić ?



I to jest dosyć znaczący problem z tynkowaniem z zaprawy przygotowywanej na budowie...złe dobranie mieszanki i pęknięcia gotowe a spotykałem się z przypadkami gdzie potrafił spaść cały sufit dopiero co wytynkowany...więc tynkowanie materiałem workowanym pomimo,że droższe w dłuższej perspektywie na pewno się opłaci.

jeśli chodzi o przeciągi to ekipa tynkująca powinna zabezpieczyć wszystkie otwory tak aby nie było przewiewów...jeśli były to jest wielce prawdopodobne,że pęknięcia powstały właśnie od nich.

----------


## lukasza

w tym roku widziałem 5 domów z tynkami cem-wap urabianymi na budowie, robionych przez różne ekipy. Wszystkie szły potem pod gładź, wyglądało słabiutko. O dziwo u mnie na garażu (zew, wew) w październiku 2010 ekipa położyła tynk maszynowy, cem-wap urabiany samodzielnie (12 zł m2 robocizna) i wyglądał najlepiej - idealny pod gładź.

Dziś widziałem też maszynowy cem-wap, gotowa mieszanka z Nidy (dobre opinie). Wygląda ładnie, cena 28 zł/m2 z narożnikami (standard) plus te silikonowe narożniki wewnętrzne przy oknach (wchodzący standard). Mimo to, że ten tynk robiony był oczywiście z filcowaniem to nadal nie jest to jakość gipsu czy nałożonej gładzi. I tu mam z 3 uwagi:
- jak ma być "igła" to gips
- idealnie będzie połączyć zalety i wytrzymałość cem-wap z minimalną ilością gładzi - wada: cena.
- ja biorę cem-wap, oczywiście z filcowaniem, te za 28 zł.m2 Czemu? Bo jak się przyjrzałem w domu jak mam pomalowaną płytę karton-gips na skosach to sam ślad wałka i farby jest bardziej widoczny niż to co widziałem dziś na gotowcu cem-wap z Nidy. 

to tak na dziś, za 2 miesiące zobaczę jak to wyglada po pomalowaniu i zrobieniu małych zaprawek

----------


## wojgoc

> Dziś widziałem też maszynowy cem-wap, gotowa mieszanka z Nidy (dobre opinie). Wygląda ładnie, cena 28 zł/m2 z narożnikami (standard) plus te silikonowe narożniki wewnętrzne przy oknach (wchodzący standard). Mimo to, że ten tynk robiony był oczywiście z filcowaniem to nadal nie jest to jakość gipsu czy nałożonej gładzi.


u mnie cm-wap na Dolinie Nidy wygląda prawie jak gipsowy - ma delikatną strukturkę, ale jak sie pomaluje będzie super. Kto przychodzi na budowe na "inspekcję" jest przekonany, że mam tynki gipsowe a nie cem-wap.
Robienie cem-wap a nastepnie zasmarowywanie gładzią uważam za bezsens - albo porządnie wykonane cem-wap, albo od razu robić gipsowe.

----------


## lukasza

> Robienie cem-wap a nastepnie zasmarowywanie gładzią uważam za bezsens - albo porządnie wykonane cem-wap, albo od razu robić gipsowe.


też tak uważam. Tylko akurat w tym wypadku dobrze trzeba sprawdzić ekipę co robi te tynki. Te co ja widziałem daje nadzieję, że po farbie lateksowej będzie OK. Jednak te co widziałem na innych budowach, cem-wap mieszanych samodzielnie to słabiutko, koniecznie do narzucenia gładzi (inwestorzy liczyli, że może się uda i nic nie będa poprawiać).
W sumie jak ktoś płaci za robociznę za tynki cem-wap 10-12 zł, a potem liczy się z dołożeniem gładzi to OK.
Najgorzej jak ktoś sporo płaci za tynk cem-wap z gotowej mieszanki, filcowany,  a potem trzeba poprawiać gładzią to szkoda kasy - i tu najbardziej trzeba sprawdzić jakość poprzednich wykonań.

----------


## aniutaJ

Doradzcie prosze *jak naprawic uszkodzenia w tynku cementowo-wapiennym*. Mialam kilka zmian w elektryce juz po polozeniu tynkow, dziury i ubytki zostaly zalatane przez elektrykow ale wyglada to fatalnie. Czy da sie to jakos naprawic zeby po pomalowaniu nie rzucalo sie bardzo w oczy (te miejsca sa dosc wyeksponowane). 
Z gory dziekuje za pomoc.
Ania

----------


## Jarek.P

Kup gotową mieszankę tynku c-w i pacę filcową. Uszkodzone miejsca zapaciaj rozrobionym tynkiem, zaciągając byle jak, a jak przeschnie, to zmoczoną woda paca filcową wyrównasz to na cacy.

J.

----------


## aniutaJ

Jarek.P dzieki za rade.

----------


## [email protected]

Troche w temacie: czy przed położeniem tynku CW na Ytonga można (albo dobrze jest) ściane zagruntować? Tak mi ekpia mówi, strasząc, że bez gruntowania Ytong wezmie tyle wody, ze tynk bedzie sto lat schnął a i tak nie wyschnie i będą plamy. Mam 440 m2 scian - troche gruntu (kasy) w to wejdzie .
Gruntować czy nie gruntować, oto jest pytanie ?

----------


## wojgoc

gruntować kolego, gruntować - aż tak dużo ten grunt nie będzie kosztować.

----------


## [email protected]

no, bede sobie musiał sprawic kompresor, pistolet i wio  :smile: 
Taka refleksja mnie tez naszła, ze chyba lepiej bylo zrobic tynki przed ociepleniem dachu bo by to wszystko szybciej wyschło. a z ocieplonym dachem nie bedzie takiej dobrej wentylacji. No i miejscami welne mam nie obitą folią, trzeba bedzie zabezpieczyc...
Ale wychodzi na to ze gruntowac trzeba.
Dzieki za podpowiedz.

Pzdr

----------


## wojgoc

żaden kompresor - wałek i kij wystarczy.
poza tym musisz bardzo, bardzo, bardzo dobrze zabezpieczyć wełnę bo będzie gnój z niej

----------


## anatak

> Troche w temacie: czy przed położeniem tynku CW na Ytonga można (albo dobrze jest) ściane zagruntować? Tak mi ekpia mówi, strasząc, że bez gruntowania Ytong wezmie tyle wody, ze tynk bedzie sto lat schnął a i tak nie wyschnie i będą plamy. Mam 440 m2 scian - troche gruntu (kasy) w to wejdzie .
> Gruntować czy nie gruntować, oto jest pytanie ?


oczywiście, że gruntować i uważać na wykonawców, którzy na gruntach oszczędzają  :smile:

----------


## wojgoc

do scian Flash, do scian

----------


## wojgoc

ja robilem tynki cem-wap z Doliny Nidy i grunt tez mialem doliny Nidy

----------


## lew 76

generalnie jest przyjęta zasada że do każdego rodzaju materiału jest odpowiedni grunt tej samej firmy,niby dopiero wtedy można mówić o jakiejś tam gwarancji

----------


## Krzysztof684324

Tynki CW różnią 2 rzeczy:
1. Cem. Wap. są same w sobie odporne na grzyby. Tynki Gipsowe zawierają środki przeciwgrzybiczne. które po latach tracą swoją aktywność.
2. Cem. Wap. chłoną 2 razy mniej wody i łatwiej ją oddają spowrotem do powietrza ze względu na mniejszą granulację.
Ci, którzy już się zdecydowali na G-K to polecam już myśleć o usprawnieniu wentylacji grawitacyjnej.
Przy wentylacji tradycyjnej masz dwa wyjścia:

----------


## Krzysztof684324

1. albo grzyb wykończy Ciebie, albo
Ty jego.
Polecam artykuł na ten temat http://klimaaa.szczecin.pl/ciag_kominowy.html

----------


## Conrad&Beata

u mnie dziś startują, 450 m2 mam dwa rodzaje, 
w większości knauf maszynowy 
cementowow wapienny  webber czy jakos tak na lazienki i kotlownie.
sam gruntowałem ściany i sufit. 
materiał po mojej stronie, za całość jakieś 3500
robocizna niecałe 5000 
średnio jakieś 18,50 za m2. 
widziałem gotowe tynki robione przez ta ekipę i gipsowe nadają się od razu pod malowanie, na cementowe idą kafle więc struktura bez znaczenia. 

miałem wycenę od innej firmy całość cementowo-wapienne cena 27 zl za metr z materiałem filcowane, nie zastanawiałem się długo.

----------


## wojgoc

czyli 11zł za m2 tynku - cena bardzo dobra, oby jakośc była równie atrakcyjna. Natomiast materiał to rozumiem narzutka, tynk, wszelkie katowniki? coś tanio...

----------


## Conrad&Beata

tak dokładnie, 11 za robocizne reszta material, jak pisalem w moim zakresie, jakość sprawdzalem na innych budowach, no i juz w tej chwili na mojej, nie mam zastrzeżeń, 
wiekszość tynk gipsowy knauff 18,90 za worek 
grunt i narozniki mialem troche poz znajomosci więc dlatego moze troche taniej, ale to mały procent całych kosztów.
cementowo-wapienny zgodnie ze sztuka ale to tylko lazienki i kotłownia wiec nie duzo. jakies 70m2

----------


## wojgoc

nie wiem jak jest przy gipsowych, ale cem-wap wymaga narzutki - nie stosujesz jej?
narozniki, wbrew pozorom, nie są tanie - te porzadne z Protektora to koszt 9zł/szt,
a stosujesz te spaecjalne narozniki przy oknach?

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

bardzo tanią ekipę znalazłeś,przy takiej cenie musisz być bardziej wyczulony i dokładnie wszystko sprawdzać,szczególną uwagę zwróć czy wklejają siatkę w miejscach łączenia się dwóch materiałów,zabezpieczają elementy drewniane oraz metalowe tak aby nie miały stycznosci z tynkiem,o poziomicy wspominac chyba nie muszę :smile: szkoda,że nie zdecydowałeś się na listwy przyokienne pcv bo to super rzecz.

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

> generalnie jest przyjęta zasada że do każdego rodzaju materiału jest odpowiedni grunt tej samej firmy,niby dopiero wtedy można mówić o jakiejś tam gwarancji


a czemu nie uzyc innego producenta ktory moze byc lepszy i pomieszac produkty, wazne aby sie tylko nie gryzly, czesto tak jest iz firma x ma dobre to ia firma y tamto, n ie ma co isc jednym z producentów, choc czasami ma to sens nawet finansowy.

----------


## Balto

Gustaw Fijak: nie wiesz? Bo zawsze można na czymś zarobić  :wink:  A na poważnie : nie wszyscy producenci mają na jednakowym wysokim poziomie wszystko co idzie do ocieplenia: czyli różne rodzaje kleju, różne rodzaje tynków. Są lepsze i gorsze.

----------


## wojgoc

> a czemu nie uzyc innego producenta ktory moze byc lepszy i pomieszac produkty, wazne aby sie tylko nie gryzly, czesto tak jest iz firma x ma dobre to ia firma y tamto, n ie ma co isc jednym z producentów, choc czasami ma to sens nawet finansowy.


ciekawe tylko jak sprawdzić czy sie produkt firmy X gryzie/czy nie gryzie się z produktem firmy Y. Czy warto kombinować? wg mnie nie - potencjalna oszczędność jest pozorna w stosunku do ewentualnych późniejszych kłopotów.
ja robiłem tynki cem-wap na Dolinie Nidy - na budowe zaprosiłem regionalnego doradce, który sam tez 1x w tygodniu wpadał na inspekcje - jesli bym mieszał róznych producentów u żadnego nie miałbym gwarancji.

----------


## Balto

wojgoc: tynk cem wap - nie ma się z czym gryźć tak naprawdę, jeżeli jest to realny tynk cem - wap [lub mineralny] wystarczy, że są użyte dobre składniki. Zwykle najwięcej w "tyłek" daje kiepski cement [z dodatkami] użyty jako materiał wiążący, lub wapno "wyżerające kolory" jeżeli jest go za dużo i nie ma chemii która wśród wielu celów [nie może owa chemia eliminować wapna] jest m.in. uplastycznianie masy...

----------


## wojgoc

ja korzystałem z gotowej zaprawy tynkarskiej

----------


## Balto

Ja także piszę o skłądzie gotowej zaprawy tynkarskiej [czy to jako zwyjkły szary tynk c/w] czy jako tynk mineralny barwiony w masie.

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

Wrzucam tu mój "kamyczek" do "ogródka" (wraz z przypomnieniem tematu wątku). Wykonano mi niedawno tynk cem.-wapienny Baumit. Pierwsze spostrzeżenie (po wyschnięciu): jest zdecydowanie mocniejszy od gipsowego (którym mocowano mi narożniki). Przy wierceniu pierwszych otworów okazało się, że w ten gipsowy wiertło wchodzi nie tylko jak "w masło", ale b. łatwo się kruszy (w odróżnieniu od tego cem.- wapiennego). A ten nie jest gładki, jak gipsowy, ale mnie właśnie o to chodziło  :yes: 
To tyle na razie  :smile:

----------


## Balto

sobieradek: tynk cementowo wapienny - nie ważne jakiej firmy, ma w sobie ziarno do 2 mm [plus minus], poza tym zupełnie inna jest wytrzymałość i twardość gipsu a zupełnie inna dajmy na to tynku [tradycyjnie: cement piasek i wapno], firmowo to wariacje w tym temacie.

----------


## wojgoc

> Pierwsze spostrzeżenie (po wyschnięciu): jest zdecydowanie mocniejszy od gipsowego (którym mocowano mi narożniki). Przy wierceniu pierwszych otworów okazało się, że w ten gipsowy wiertło wchodzi nie tylko jak "w masło", ale b. łatwo się kruszy (w odróżnieniu od tego cem.- wapiennego).


toś chłopie Ameryke odkrył -drugi Kolumb z Ciebie!

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> toś chłopie Ameryke odkrył -drugi Kolumb z Ciebie!


No bo to mój pierwszy tynk!!  :big lol:

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> taa i narozniki w gipsie


A miało być inaczej?  :Confused:

----------


## Balto

Yep, narożniki i takie tam miały być przymocowane n.p. na piasku z cementem... Lub podobnej mieszance.

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

No cóż, nie wydłubię. Musi tak zostać  :sad: 
Gdy będę budował drugi ... :big lol:

----------


## j231

Witam,
ja mam pytanie jak to u was wygladolo gdy tynarze skaczyli, sami sprzatali ten bałagan czy zostawili, kase wzieli i sobie poszli? Moi twierdza ze nigdy po sobie nie sprzatali, a robia c-w recznie wiec troche tego na podlodze jest. Okien tez nie okleili, sam musialem. Do tej pory kazdy po sobie sprzatal. 
A i czy za wstawienie i obrobienie narożnikow w oknach, ew. drzwiach liczyli jako metry bierzace czy liczyli do metrow cale sciany z oknami? Moi mnie wkurzaja i cos miksuja.

----------


## wojgoc

jak nawalili syfu to niech sprzatają - kazda szanująca się ekipa swoje brudy zabiera razem ze swoim sprzetem.
Również oklejanie nalezy do ich obowiązków.
Narożniki placiłem osobno, liczone od metra bieżącego

----------


## lew 76

obowiązek to ma pies szczekać na obcego,a tynkarze MOGĄ  okleić,fakt posprzątać powinni po sobie ,

----------


## wojgoc

> obowiązek to ma pies szczekać na obcego,a tynkarze MOGĄ okleić,fakt posprzątać powinni po sobie ,


a TYNKARZE to jakies świete krowy, ze MOGĄ cos zrobic poza tynkiem jak mają kaprys?
a sprzątanie po sobie to PSI OBOWIĄZEK kazdej ekipy

----------


## lew 76

niby tak ale inwestorowi też ręce nie odpadną jak coś zrobi podczas budowy,nie jestem tynkarzem ale zajmuję się wykończeniówką,gdzie jest mnóstwo zabezpieczania i zdarza się że inwestor nawet dziękuję nie powie,dlatego denerwują mnie teksty typu ma obowiązek,obowiązek to ma dobrze wykonać powierzoną prace ,a reszta to nic innego jak dobra wola i tyle

----------


## agalind

Dostałam  ofertę na maszynowe cementowo-wapienne własnej roboty (kręcone na budowie) za 20zł/m2 powierzchni netto (bez okien) z materiałem i robociezną. Czy ta cena jest dobra?

----------


## M***ki

Kilka lat temu były już takie ceny .. za dobrych tynkarzy płaciłem 18 zł metr ,oczywiście to tylko sama praca  a materiały oddzielnie .  Dziś jako tynki wewnętrzne zamówiłbym perlitowe .  :yes:

----------


## pionan

> Dostałam  ofertę na maszynowe cementowo-wapienne własnej roboty (kręcone na budowie) za 20zł/m2 powierzchni netto (bez okien) z materiałem i robociezną. Czy ta cena jest dobra?


trudno powidzieć. Ja właśnie dogadałem ekipe. 25 zł/m2 z gotowych mieszanek  (robocizna + materiał). Widziałem efekt ich pracy. Tynki super. Do malowania.

----------


## wojgoc

> Dostałam ofertę na maszynowe cementowo-wapienne własnej roboty (kręcone na budowie) za 20zł/m2 powierzchni netto (bez okien) z materiałem i robociezną. Czy ta cena jest dobra?


pierwszy raz słyszę o tynkach maszynowych kręconych na budowie.

----------


## lew 76

> pierwszy raz słyszę o tynkach maszynowych kręconych na budowie.



ano ,niektórzy szukając choć troszkę oszczędności takie tynki robią,

----------


## Balto

Powiem tak: jakość tynku zależy od zdolności i umiejętności wykonawcy i materiałów jakie są doń użyte. Jeżeli zostanie użyty dobry cement, porządny wypełniacz [n.p. piasek] i dobre wapno w odpowiednich proporcjach - to czemu nie. Przepis jest jeden bazowy dla wszystkich, a tak naprawdę nikt nie wie co jest w "firmowych" workach.
Miałem kiedyś ciekawą rozmowę. Dzwoni pani z firmy Titan albo Tytan. Pada pytanie o cement biały, takowym handluję, pytanie o cenę. Podaję. Pada odpowiedź że bardzo wysoka. Moje zdziwenie nie ma granic. Bo wiem, że jest wręcz przeciwnie. Zadaję pytanie va bank,  a jaki cemeny używacie. Panienka odpowiada że z Górażdży czy Nowin i słabszy o klasę lub dwie bo 42,5... Biorąc do lapki ulotkę o fugach czy tynkach zawsze pisze się, że najlepsze materiały, najlepszej jakości, specjalnie wyselekcjonowane...

----------


## agalind

Pisząc "kręcony na budowie" miałam na myśli właśnie cement+piasek+wapno. Co jest w workach z gotowymi mieszankami nikt naprawdę nie wie.

----------


## wojgoc

> Pisząc "kręcony na budowie" miałam na myśli właśnie cement+piasek+wapno. Co jest w workach z gotowymi mieszankami nikt naprawdę nie wie.


wystarczy przeczytać.

----------


## agalind

> wystarczy przeczytać.


O dodatkach chemicznych nie poczytasz.

----------


## Balto

agiland: o chemii się nie przeczyta, pytanie tylko jaka ona jest i w jakiej postaci. Widząc tzw. mineralkę coraz bardziej dochodzę do przekonania, że schodząc z ceną schodzą z jakości... Po prostu trzeba się zapytać i przeczytać. Nawet jak nie będzie napisane o tym jaka to owa "chemia" to powinno coś pisać o ograniczeniach pewnych problemów. Gdzieś o tych pisałem. Z drugiej strony jak kupujesz worek 25 kg za 20 zł, to cudów się nie spodziewaj. Wystarczy że od ceny sprzedaży odliczysz 20% i 40-50% - czyli zarobek hurtowni i producenta [o ile nie jest więcej hurtowni], do tego koszt transportu itd, by przekonać się jaki jest cenowy wkład materialowy. Mieszany ba budowie ma tą zaletę, że doskonale wiadomo co w nim jest. Plastyfikatory można kupić w sklepie.

----------


## agalind

Dlatego decydujemy się na tradycyjne. Oczywiście, tak jak pisałeś wcześniej wszystko zależy od wykonawcy, ale do tego mamy zaufanie.

----------


## wojgoc

> O dodatkach chemicznych nie poczytasz.


zaproś do siebie doradcę handlowego lub przedstawiciela i wszystkiego się dowiesz. Wg mnie tynki robione w betoniarce nigdy nie będą miały takiego samego skladu jak gotowe mieszanki - raz się sypnie więcej piachu, kiedy indziej wapna lub wody.
Ja robiłem cem-wap Doliny Nidy i jestem bardzo zadowolony.

----------


## Conrad&Beata

apropo mieszania produktów różnych firm, sami tynkarze którzy kładą knauf, polecili mi żebym grunt kupił z doliny nidy, szczególnie ten do betonu (czerwony), jest po prostu lepszy od knaufa robią na tym na co dzień to im zaufałem chociaż nie mieli w tym żadnych korzyści.

----------


## wojgoc

a po Ci grunt do betonu na ściany?

----------


## Balto

Jeżeli był to tynk dawany na ocieplenie jakiekolwiek to grunt jest koniecznością...

----------


## wojgoc

> Jeżeli był to tynk dawany na ocieplenie jakiekolwiek to grunt jest koniecznością...


to ja to wiem - zastanawia mnie czemu do betonu a nie do ściany, gdzie Dolina Nidy ma całkiem przyzwoity produkt

----------


## Conrad&Beata

nigdzie nie napisałem ze na ściany, na sufit oczywiście czerwony!  na ściany zielony

----------


## ewa__77

Nie mogę znaleźć problemu na innych forach więc piszę tu. 
Popękał mi robiony miesiąc temu tynk cementowo, -wapienny. Spękania widoczne są dokładnie po fugach bloczków.
Ściany mam z Porothermu dryfix bloczki łączone na piankę. Macie pomysł czy takie spękania to wina ("uroda" tynku) czy kwestia osiadania
Budynku. Spękania widoczne są głównie na piętrze (mam 2 pełne kondygnacje)

----------


## firewall

A nie jest przypadkiem zbyt cienki?

----------


## hubertsain

> Nie mogę znaleźć problemu na innych forach więc piszę tu. 
> Popękał mi robiony miesiąc temu tynk cementowo, -wapienny. Spękania widoczne są dokładnie po fugach bloczków.
> Ściany mam z Porothermu dryfix bloczki łączone na piankę. Macie pomysł czy takie spękania to wina ("uroda" tynku) czy kwestia osiadania
> Budynku. Spękania widoczne są głównie na piętrze (mam 2 pełne kondygnacje)


Powodów może być kilka:
- źle wykonana obrzutka (szpryc), a może w ogóle nie wykonana?
- pracujący budynek
- za duża ilość pianki między bloczkami, która teraz pracuje
- materiał podatny na spękania - czy to był materiał mieszany na budowie czy też gotowe mieszanki z worków, jeżeli tak to jakiego producenta?

Jeżeli masz tynk z gotowych mieszanek i prace zostały wykonane zgodnie z technologią to napisz proszę kto wykonywał Ci te tynki. Sprawdzę czy ten wykonawca ma autoryzację producenta, jeżeli tak to jest możliwość reklamacji, przyjedzie wtedy do Ciebie technik i sprawdzi co jest powodem Twoich kłopotów.

----------


## ewa__77

Tynki były robione na budowie... szpryc na pewno byl, bo widziałam, ale czy prawidłowo wykonany nie wiem jak stwierdzić. W najcienszych miejsvach ma tynk min.2cm (były nakładane listwy do wypoziomowania i widziałam dziury po tych listwach jak je usuwali).
Co do pianki to w tym systemie fugi poziomej praktycznie nie ma, bo pianka wchodzi i rozpreza sie w otworach bloczka.

----------


## ewa__77

Mam w sumie nawet zdjecia szprycu (szpryca?), tylko nie wiem czy taką rzecz da się ocenić po zdjęciu.

----------


## firewall

A jakie były temperatury i nasłonecznienie w czasie tynkowania i kilka dni po tynkowaniu?

----------


## Balto

Ja stawiam na powodu podane przez Huberta Seina w pozycji dwa i trzy. Czyli pracujący budynek i niewlaściwie [zbyt duża, niestaranie etc] nałożona ilość pianki, która nie zachowuje się tak jak trzeba.
/sam tynk diabli by brali, jeśli by byl za słaby i miał za mało wapna  - czyli jaki i ile cement i jakie i ile wapna...

----------


## ewa__77

Pianki raczej za dużo nie ma, bo ekipa była bardzo dokładna, wszystko równiutko. Ściany wyglądały przed tynkiem zupełnie bez fug poziomych. Czasami tylko wychodziła grubsza" fuga" pionowa, np. 1cm zapianowany jeśli tak wychodziło z pustaków.
Budynek zapewne pracuje, a tynki położyłam dość szybko (być może za szybko). W marcu zaczęli ściany budować, a tynki kładli już w czerwcu.
Jak robili tynki nie bylo okien. Tynkarza wprawdzie chcieli żeby były, ale ponieważ to okna drewniane nie chciałam potem wilgoci. Przed tynkami okna zabili sobie folią. Generalnie temperatura była średnia, ale raczej wilgotno.
Co do samych tynkarzy to wydaje mi się, że raczej dobrze robili. Tynki sa rowne, bylo czysto i sprawnie. Tynki zacierane sa piaskiem kwarcowym i poza tymi posunięciami-rysami sa bardzo ładne.

I jeszcze tak na koniec to identyczne "schodki " po fugach pustaków mam teraz w bloku na klatce, gdzie jest to spowodowane moim zdaniem oparciem stropu na ściance działowej, bez dylatacji...
Dzięki za podpowiedzi zobaczymy co powie kierownik bud. Pewnie jednak osiadanie budynku, tylko co z tymi rysami teraz zrobić???

----------


## firewall

Czyli może to być wynik amortyzującej pianki lub za duża ilość cementu. Przy pracujących ścianach słabsze tynki wapienne są lepsze bo wapno powoduje samozamykanie pajęczynek pęknięć.

----------


## ewa__77

Zaczynali od piętra  :smile: 
O co chodzi z tymi warkoczami, co to jest?

----------


## Dzieci`

Czytam komentarze i dalej nie wiem czy na ściany z betonu komórkowego na kleju dać tynk tradycyjny CW czy gipsowy.

----------


## malux20

cementowo wapienny trzeba gładzić gipsem ?
trochę szkoda

----------


## wojgoc

> cementowo wapienny trzeba gładzić gipsem ?
> trochę szkoda


zgadzam sie, podwójna robota i dodatkowe koszty - albo porządne tynki cw, albo od razu gipsowe

----------


## malux20

tynk diamont knaufa faktycznie taki twardy?
23 zł razem z materiałem

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> tynk diamont knaufa faktycznie taki twardy?
> 23 zł razem z materiałem



Tynk jest super twardy i dzięki temu można go szlifować szlifierkami z pochłaniaczem kurzu co w efekcie końcowym daje efekt szlifowanej gładzi.
Cena 23 z materiałem jest bardzo niska bo na metr kwadratowy tego materiału idzie ok 20 kg a do tego jego obróbka jest duża cięższa niż zwykłego gipsu, więc jeszcze raz przemyśl tą ofertę aby później nie mieć kłopotów, chyba że wykonawca nie powiedział Ci i jakichś dodatkowych "ukrytych" kosztach...

----------


## malux20

ceny sprawdze
dziś byłem u klienta na budowie   ma tynk cementowy   ale na tym tyle szpachli że wgnioty i rysy będą jak na gipsowym.
a tym diamoncie myślę

----------


## malux20

cena aktualna
facet mnie zawiózł na budowę z tym diamontem ściany rewelka
pokazał mi też tynk 75[?]  większej różnicy nie widziałem 
wręćz zasugerował że na diamont trudniej kładzie się  farby.
jeśli  chodzi o rysy  to będą takie same jak na gładzi

----------


## wojgoc

> dziś byłem u klienta na budowie ma tynk cementowy ale na tym tyle szpachli że wgnioty i rysy będą jak na gipsowym.


szpachla i wgnioty?




> facet mnie zawiózł na budowę z tym diamontem ściany rewelka
> jeśli chodzi o rysy to będą takie same jak na gładzi


jakie rysy na gładzi masz na mysli

----------


## malux20

Rysy i wgnioty powstałe w trakcie mieszkania.

----------


## wojgoc

ale z Twoich wpisów wynika, że Ty jeździsz po budowach i widzisz te wgnioty i rysy a nie po zamieszkiwanych domach.

----------


## malux20

inaczej- rysy i na tym  i na tym będą , wgnioty też

----------


## wojgoc

> inaczej- rysy i na tym i na tym będą , wgnioty też


to co piszesz kupy się nie trzyma - niby czemu mają być?
zawsze można zrobić poprawki

----------


## malux20

no chodzi o  rys typu przedszkolak w domu jeżdżący rowerkiem
albo psy

----------


## wojgoc

a co to ma wspólnego z rodzajem tynku? gipsowe czy cem-wap?
czy oglądaniem tynków na budowie?
z pytania wnioskowałem, że zastanawiasz się nad wyborem czy cem-wap czy diamond, z racji takich a nie innych parametrów 
ale w Twojej sytuacji póki dzieci nie osiągną wieku pełnoletniego nie tynkowałbym w ogóle ścian - problem wgniotów czy dziur masz z głowy

----------


## malux20

zakręciłem  się .
dom to nie muzeum.
chodzi mi o to że  na obydwu tynkach bedą jakieś ślady.
sam tynk knaufa gipsowy bardzo mi sie spodobal
rysy na zwykłym 75 knaufa będą takie same  jak na diamoncie.
natomiast diamont jest odporniejszy na uderzenia -dostałem  od knaufa próbki

będę robił diamonta

----------


## malux20

wykonawca wygłodniały jest po zimie  roboty
czy obecna pogoda  umożliwia już kładzenie gipsu
techniczni z knaufa  twierdzą że przymrozki -1  -2  nie mają znaczenia

----------


## wojgoc

przymrozki nie mają znaczenia, jesli grunt jest wiosenno-jesienny a nie zmarzniety po zimie

----------


## malux20

no to zaczęli zakładać tynk  pierwsze ściany i
pełne zadowolenie klienta który się nie zna na tynkach :tongue:

----------


## wojgoc

> no to zaczęli zakładać tynk pierwsze ściany i
> pełne zadowolenie klienta który się nie zna na tynkach


to tak trzymaj!!!tylko z ta nieznajomością Twoją bym polemizował...

----------


## malux20

tak na poważnie  to się nie znam   kompletnie

wiem że tynk gipsowy nie jest idealny  
no ale większa odporność na uderzenia  diamonta mnie przekonała.
ściana wygląda  jak pomalowana

----------


## wojgoc

poczekaj z zachwytami do czasu jak wyschnie - to jakies 14-20dni

----------


## surgi22

> tak na poważnie  to się nie znam   kompletnie
> 
> wiem że tynk gipsowy nie jest idealny  
> no ale większa odporność na uderzenia  diamonta mnie przekonała.
> ściana wygląda  jak pomalowana


Ile dałeś za m2  ? Też myśle nad Diamontem   , daj znac jakie wrażenia jak wyschnie , please  :bye:

----------


## malux20

23zł całość
czyli 20 dniniepewności odpadnie czy nie odpadnie

----------


## wojgoc

> 23zł całość


to cena za 1m2 robocizny z materiałem???

----------


## malux20

tak 
a co?
 z facetem się umówiłem że będzie malował m2 6zł
przynajmniej uniknę narzekania malarzy

----------


## surgi22

Jak możesz daj jakieś foty  :bye:

----------


## malux20

no to zabiłeś mnie 
już drugi rok zabieram się za wklejanie zdjęć

----------


## wojgoc

a kiedy ma Ci malować?

----------


## surgi22

Nie umieraj ( w razie NZK  masz u mnie szybka reanimację gratis - akurat siedzę na dyżurze ) bo kto mi pokaże zdjęcia  :big lol:

----------


## malux20

malowanie  to maj lub czerwiec
czemu się pytasz?

wiesz ja mieszkam  obok świętego miejsca   -lichenia   już kilkanaście osób połączyło wyjazd  do świętego miejsca  z moją budową-także tak czy inaczej będziesz mógł obejrzeć[

----------


## surgi22

Czyli pielgrzymki Ci nie obce ?

----------


## malux20

nie ma problemu
rekordziści przyjechali z z. góry

----------


## surgi22

Of topic: dawałeś isomury na działowki ?

----------


## malux20

tak i nie żałuję 
 w listopadzie lubiłem siadać na nich zamiast na bloczkach fundamentowych

----------


## Górol tynkorz

> Witam na forum.                                                                                       W Częstochowie m2 tynku gipsowego z agregatu 25 zł. natomiast tradycyjnego 17 zł / ceny z materiałem/ . ale na tradycyjny trzeba położyć gipsówki więc dochodzi dodatkowy koszt.


tradycyjny z piaskiem kwarcowym 22-24zł z materiałem bez szpachlowania. Poza tym po co tynk tradycyjny szpachlować owszem jest struktura chropowata ale to nie są te same tynki jak 30 lat temu że wierzchnią warstwę robili z piasku szarego grubego.

----------


## surgi22

> tak i nie żałuję 
>  w listopadzie lubiłem siadać na nich zamiast na bloczkach fundamentowych


OK ja też dałem i nie żałuję - miło że  nie jestem jedynym dziwakiem  :big lol:

----------


## malux20

ale to się tylko tobie tak wydaję a jak odbiera to otoczenie

----------


## surgi22

Rodzina przekonana że będzie OK, budowalańcy zdziwieni : panie a po co: isomur, 20 cm xps w fundamenty, 10 cm xps fundasment od środka, PTH dryfix , isocorb ( przekładki do płyty balkonowej ), 20 cm styro parking  w podłogę ( na papę termozgrzewalną ), ograniczenia mostków , montarz okien , dzrwi i bramy garażowej w warstwie ocieplenia, rolety z rewizją zewnętrzną itp itd.

----------


## Górol tynkorz

> zaproś do siebie doradcę handlowego lub przedstawiciela i wszystkiego się dowiesz. Wg mnie tynki robione w betoniarce nigdy nie będą miały takiego samego skladu jak gotowe mieszanki - raz się sypnie więcej piachu, kiedy indziej wapna lub wody.
> Ja robiłem cem-wap Doliny Nidy i jestem bardzo zadowolony.


no tak ale jak myślisz jaka jest różnica kiedy sypniesz łopatę wiecej czy mniej piasku do dużej betoniarki? praktycznie żadna. Handlowiec powie Ci owszem ale tylko to co chcesz usłyszeć, bo interesuje go wyłącznie sprzedaż danego produktu. Mieszanki workowe są sztucznie modyfikowane wapno nie jest naturalne.Więc tynki powinny nazywać sie cementowo-wapienno-chemiczne :smile:  Jeśli jest doświadczona ekipa to praktycznie masa z betoniarki jest jednolita. Workowy materiał jest droższy.

----------


## Górol tynkorz

chyba nie sądzisz że jeśli ktoś tanio wziął za robotę to zrobi idealnie. Drodzy mili nie patrzmy byle taniej a wymagajmy dużo. Czasami warto dołożyć troszkę więcej i wtedy wymagaj bo płacisz pieniądze a nie jałmużnę. Poczujcie sie jakby wasz szef powiedział teraz dostaniecie 2zł mniej na godzinę ale będę wymagał solidności jak będziecie się czuli?

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> no tak ale jak myślisz jaka jest różnica kiedy sypniesz łopatę wiecej czy mniej piasku do dużej betoniarki? praktycznie żadna. Handlowiec powie Ci owszem ale tylko to co chcesz usłyszeć, bo interesuje go wyłącznie sprzedaż danego produktu. Mieszanki workowe są sztucznie modyfikowane wapno nie jest naturalne.Więc tynki powinny nazywać sie cementowo-wapienno-chemiczne Jeśli jest doświadczona ekipa to praktycznie masa z betoniarki jest jednolita. Workowy materiał jest droższy.



I to jest wypowiedź osoby czy wokonawcy? zachwalasz swoje ale ani przez chwilę się nie zastanowiłeś dlaczego większość osób decyduje się na mieszanki workowane...
Poczytaj trochę forum i okaże się czy twoje tynki tradycyjne są takie super...

Mieszanki workowane posiadają wszystkie niezbędne atesty i certyfikaty i z powodzeniem można je stosować nawet w przedszkolach ale TY robisz tynki mieszane na budowie i oczywiście one są najlepsze, nawet nie trzeba dawać gładzi ale jeśli później na takiej powierzchni narobi się dziur to czym to zarobisz?? Rozrobisz w wiaderku tynku c-w i zatrzesz? a może słynnym piaskiem kwarcowym??

Dla Ciebie sypnięcie jednej łopaty więcej piasku czy cementu to żadna różnica ale dla większości inwestorów jest.

----------


## malux20

pewnie blużnię  ale ten diamont to jest twardy  jak cem-wap

wybaczcie ucieszonemu inwesterowi

----------


## Balto

gorol tynkorz ma rację. Zakłądając, że betoniarka ma 150 litrów, przy przeliczniku objętości na kilogramy min 1,6 a stawiam, że bliżej 2, to waga tego co się kręci - sięga 300 kg. Zwykła łopata to mniej jak 10 kg piasku. Czyli różnica w wypełniaczu [bo piasek jest wypełniaczem - sięga najwyżej 3%. Różnica na wytrzymałości - jeszcze mniej. O wiele istotniejsze są dwie inne rzeczy:
1. Jaki cement i ile zostało tam wrzucone. Czy była to 32,5 IR czy może II AV czy może IV wieloskładnikowy....
2. Wapno. W wielu tynkach gotowych, z racji taniości - porządne wapno - kosztuje stosuje się różne jego zamienniki, które co prawda uplastyczniają zaprawę, lecz nie mają właściwości grzybobójczych wapna.
I jedna uwaga - czy ktoś wierzy, że najtańsze tynki gotowe mają składniki "najwyższej jakości, wyselekcjonowane etc"? Ja nie...

----------


## Górol tynkorz

Ludzie dlaczego cementowo-wapienne takie tanie zaraz to jeszcze może wykonawcy będą dopłacać inwestorowi żeby chciał zrobić tynk. Tradycyjny 20-21 kwarcowy 23-24zł z materiałem i po co szpachlować. No ale jak ktoś chce za 9zł no to się nie dziwię że trzeba szpachli tony. Szpachla jest bardzo dobra jak jej nie ma :smile:  Sam szpachlowałem w swoim mieszkaniu jeden pokój i powiedziałem nigdy więcej szpachla miała być solidna i twarda, znanej dobrej firmy. No i wystarczy lekko czymś stuknąć i już jest dziurka masakra zwłaszcza że kolor jest ciemny i chodzę tak z pędzelkiem co jakiś czas i uzupełniam farbę. Resztę pokoi zostawiłem :smile:  Nie mam nerwów. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> gorol tynkorz ma rację. Zakłądając, że betoniarka ma 150 litrów, przy przeliczniku objętości na kilogramy min 1,6 a stawiam, że bliżej 2, to waga tego co się kręci - sięga 300 kg. Zwykła łopata to mniej jak 10 kg piasku. Czyli różnica w wypełniaczu [bo piasek jest wypełniaczem - sięga najwyżej 3%. Różnica na wytrzymałości - jeszcze mniej. O wiele istotniejsze są dwie inne rzeczy:
> 1. Jaki cement i ile zostało tam wrzucone. Czy była to 32,5 IR czy może II AV czy może IV wieloskładnikowy....
> 2. Wapno. W wielu tynkach gotowych, z racji taniości - porządne wapno - kosztuje stosuje się różne jego zamienniki, które co prawda uplastyczniają zaprawę, lecz nie mają właściwości grzybobójczych wapna.
> I jedna uwaga - czy ktoś wierzy, że najtańsze tynki gotowe mają składniki "najwyższej jakości, wyselekcjonowane etc"? Ja nie...


Różnica w cenie tynków gipsowych workowanych to zazwyczaj niewielka kwota i wynosi 1 zł na worku więc nie wiem o czym piszesz. Jeśli według Ciebie  za to czy pojawi się na ścianie grzyb odpowiada ilość wapna to gratuluję wiedzy....




> gorol tynkorz ma rację. Zakłądając, że betoniarka ma 150 litrów, przy  przeliczniku objętości na kilogramy min 1,6 a stawiam, że bliżej 2, to  waga tego co się kręci - sięga 300 kg. Zwykła łopata to mniej jak 10 kg  piasku. Czyli różnica w wypełniaczu [bo piasek jest wypełniaczem - sięga  najwyżej 3%. Różnica na wytrzymałości - jeszcze mniej. O wiele  istotniejsze są dwie inne rzeczy:


Rozumiem, że jak górol tynkorz wleje do betoniarki płyn do mycia naczyń jako plastyfikator lub wapno w płynie lub sypnie zamiast łopaty piachu łapatę gliny to też nie będzie miało znaczenia?

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Ludzie dlaczego cementowo-wapienne takie tanie zaraz to jeszcze może wykonawcy będą dopłacać inwestorowi żeby chciał zrobić tynk. Tradycyjny 20-21 kwarcowy 23-24zł z materiałem i po co szpachlować. No ale jak ktoś chce za 9zł no to się nie dziwię że trzeba szpachli tony. Szpachla jest bardzo dobra jak jej nie ma Sam szpachlowałem w swoim mieszkaniu jeden pokój i powiedziałem nigdy więcej szpachla miała być solidna i twarda, znanej dobrej firmy. No i wystarczy lekko czymś stuknąć i już jest dziurka masakra zwłaszcza że kolor jest ciemny i chodzę tak z pędzelkiem co jakiś czas i uzupełniam farbę. Resztę pokoi zostawiłem Nie mam nerwów. Pozdrawiam


Wejdź do pierwszej lepszej starej Sopockiej kamienicy gdzie na klatkach od lat na ścianach jest tynk cementowo-wapienny, zwróć uwagę na to czym zarabiane są ubytki...czy jest to tynk c-w? oczywiście że nie...jest to zwykły gips a ściany po takim łataniu wyglądają jak nie powiem co...i dlatego gładź na tynku c-w to dobre rozwiązanie bo po jakimś czasie bardzo łatwo można pozarabiać ubytki i odświeżyć sicianę.

----------


## Balto

R.K.: wapno samo z siebie ma właściwości bakteriobójcze i grzybobójcze i to naprawdę konkretne, co naprawdę utrudnia temu syfowi wychodzenie na powierzchnię. Poza tym robiąc tynk c-w - doskonale wiadomo jakie składniki się daje. Dla mnie to bardzo dużo.
Kupując gotowy tynk c-w czy gipsowy [w to nie wnikam] kupuje się n.p. markę czy firmę. Jedni uważają że taki jest dobry inni że nie i tak naprawdę nie wiadomo co tam dano. Przecież są różne typy tynkó gipsowych - i różnica w cenie na pewno nie ma rozpiętości 1 zł...

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> R.K.: wapno samo z siebie ma właściwości bakteriobójcze i grzybobójcze i to naprawdę konkretne, co naprawdę utrudnia temu syfowi wychodzenie na powierzchnię.


Oczywiście, że ma i może opóźnić pojawienie się na ścianach i sufitach porostów ale temu nie zapobiegnie.

----------


## Mika_77

Od dawna obserwuję topik, najpierw jako inwestor przed podjęciem decyzji o tynku. 
Od ok. pół roku jestem szczęśliwą posiadaczką zarówno tynków gipsowych Diamant, jak i tynku cementowo-wapiennego (w łazienkach i garażu). 
I powiem krótko; Diamant - rewelacja, przeszlifowanie kilka chwil (dosłownie), potem grunt i farba  - efekt końcowy - żyleta, 
tynki cementowo-wapienne - przeszlifowanie, grunt, farba - efekt - ściana ze strukturą. 
Zaoszczędzony czas - bezcenny. 

Pamiętam sąsiadów, którzy sami ponad miesiąc użerali się w gładziami, bo wszędzie mieli tynki c-w, a chcieli mieć idealnie gładkie ściany. 
Ja dziękuję za takie przyjemności. 

Ważne - dobra, sprawdzona (polecona) ekipa. 
Zanim podjęliśmy decyzję pojechaliśmy obejrzeć tynki wykonywane przez naszą ekipę. Zresztą swoją z całą odpowiedzialnością polecam dalej. 

W kwestii ceny; o ile dobrze pamiętam Diamant - 28 zł/m2, c-w 25/m2.

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Od dawna obserwuję topik, najpierw jako inwestor przed podjęciem decyzji o tynku. 
> Od ok. pół roku jestem szczęśliwą posiadaczką zarówno tynków gipsowych Diamant, jak i tynku cementowo-wapiennego (w łazienkach i garażu). 
> I powiem krótko; Diamant - rewelacja, przeszlifowanie kilka chwil (dosłownie), potem grunt i farba  - efekt końcowy - żyleta, 
> tynki cementowo-wapienne - przeszlifowanie, grunt, farba - efekt - ściana ze strukturą. 
> Zaoszczędzony czas - bezcenny. 
> 
> Pamiętam sąsiadów, którzy sami ponad miesiąc użerali się w gładziami, bo wszędzie mieli tynki c-w, a chcieli mieć idealnie gładkie ściany. 
> Ja dziękuję za takie przyjemności. 
> 
> ...


Bardzo się cieszę że jesteś zadowolona z diamanta :smile:   czasami mam wrażenie, że jestem zupełnie osamotniony w dyskusji na temat tego materiału a Twoja wypowiedź jest warta dużo więcej niż jakiegokolwiek wykonawcy ponieważ masz już te tynki na ścianach i opisujesz nam swe wrażania.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## surgi22

> Od dawna obserwuję topik, najpierw jako inwestor przed podjęciem decyzji o tynku. 
> Od ok. pół roku jestem szczęśliwą posiadaczką zarówno tynków gipsowych Diamant, jak i tynku cementowo-wapiennego (w łazienkach i garażu). 
> I powiem krótko; Diamant - rewelacja, przeszlifowanie kilka chwil (dosłownie), potem grunt i farba  - efekt końcowy - żyleta, 
> tynki cementowo-wapienne - przeszlifowanie, grunt, farba - efekt - ściana ze strukturą. 
> Zaoszczędzony czas - bezcenny. 
> 
> Pamiętam sąsiadów, którzy sami ponad miesiąc użerali się w gładziami, bo wszędzie mieli tynki c-w, a chcieli mieć idealnie gładkie ściany. 
> Ja dziękuję za takie przyjemności. 
> 
> ...


Też planuję Diamanta - mam nadzije że nie będe żałował.

----------


## wojgoc

> I powiem krótko; Diamant - rewelacja, przeszlifowanie kilka chwil (dosłownie), potem grunt i farba - efekt końcowy - żyleta, 
> tynki cementowo-wapienne - przeszlifowanie, grunt, farba - efekt - ściana ze strukturą. 
> Zaoszczędzony czas - bezcenny.


na czym polega zaoszczedzony czas?
skoro przeszlifowanie diamanta trwa kilka chwil...

----------


## Mika_77

> na czym polega zaoszczedzony czas?
> skoro przeszlifowanie diamanta trwa kilka chwil...


Jeśli ktoś chce mieć idealnie gładką ścianę, moim skromnym zdaniem nakładając tynki c-w, bez gładzi nie ma szans tego osiągnąć. 
Natomiast Diamant ma twardość tynku c-w (co dla niektórych na forum jest ważne i często stanowi postawę decyzji o stosowaniu tynku c-w), a dobra ekipa położy Diamant tak dobrze, że wystarczy przejechać papierem ściernym (raz i tylko dlatego, żeby grunt się dobrze trzymał), u mnie po położeniu było tak gładko, że tynk się miejscami 'świecił'. 
W salonie chciałam mieć ściany bardzo gładkie, bez żadnej struktury - gdybym położyła c-w do dzisiaj babrałabym się z gładziami, chropowatość c-w natomiast zupełnie nie przeszkadza mi w garażu, pralni i łazienka (w których zresztą i tak będą kafle - kiedyś ....)

W poprzednim mieszkaniu miałam część tynków gipsowych (i to takich, które nadają się raczej na sufity niż ściany),  i tynki c-w pokryte gładzią i szczerze mówiąc nie odczuwałam znaczącej różnicy w użytkowaniu.

----------


## marconi_piaseczno

Ja jestem obecnie na etapie szukania ekipy do tynków. Dostałem ofertę od jednej z podwarszawskich firm. 
Gipsowe od 25 zł, diamant od 28 zł, cw od 29 zł, z kwarcem od 35 zł, ceny z materiałem. 
To skoro diamant taki dobry to czemu tańszy od cw?

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Ja jestem obecnie na etapie szukania ekipy do tynków. Dostałem ofertę od jednej z podwarszawskich firm. 
> Gipsowe od 25 zł, diamant od 28 zł, cw od 29 zł, z kwarcem od 35 zł, ceny z materiałem. 
> To skoro diamant taki dobry to czemu tańszy od cw?


Diamant nakłada się jedno warstwowo, przy cw z kwarcem masz trzy warstwy więc dużo więcej pracy.

----------


## surgi22

> Ja jestem obecnie na etapie szukania ekipy do tynków. Dostałem ofertę od jednej z podwarszawskich firm. 
> Gipsowe od 25 zł, diamant od 28 zł, cw od 29 zł, z kwarcem od 35 zł, ceny z materiałem. 
> To skoro diamant taki dobry to czemu tańszy od cw?


Drogi - źle , tańszy -  jeszcze gorzej  :wink: ?

----------


## Balto

surgi: ludzi nigdy nie zadowolisz. Cena musi być tak skalkulowana by była niska, ale nie za niska bo oznacza to szajs, musi być wyższa niż najniższe, bo wiadomo czemu, ciut niższa od średniej - bo coś trzeba wyrwać, ale należeć do wysokich - bo nas stać. Nie znasz tego?  :wink:

----------


## marconi_piaseczno

> Diamant nakłada się jedno warstwowo, przy cw z kwarcem masz trzy warstwy więc dużo więcej pracy.


Dzięki za odpowiedź. W tej chwili rozważam tynki gipsowe albo Diamant. Rozumiem, że sposób ich nakładania i przygotowania jest taki sam, różnica polega tylko w cenie materiału?

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Dzięki za odpowiedź. W tej chwili rozważam tynki gipsowe albo Diamant. Rozumiem, że sposób ich nakładania i przygotowania jest taki sam, różnica polega tylko w cenie materiału?


Cena tego materiału jest niewiele wyższa od zwykłego gipsu, ale z racji tego że jest to materiał ciężki jego zużycie jest dużo większe no i trzeba się przy nim więcej napracować niż przy zwykłym materiale.

Nakładanie i przygotowywanie jest takie same jak przy zwykłym gipsie.

----------


## marconi_piaseczno

W przybliżeniu ilu krotnie więcej? x2, x5?

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> W przybliżeniu ilu krotnie więcej? x2, x5?


Różnie to bywa, zależy od jakości wymurowanych ścian, instalacji elektrycznej, ale średnio  ok x2

----------


## marconi_piaseczno

ok. dzięki, no to już mi mniej więcej pokazuje różnicę. W sobotę mam wizytę potencjalnego fachowca od tynków i może wtedy będę wiedział jakie ilości mi potrzeba materiału na dom 170 m2.

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> ok. dzięki, no to już mi mniej więcej pokazuje różnicę. W sobotę mam wizytę potencjalnego fachowca od tynków i może wtedy będę wiedział jakie ilości mi potrzeba materiału na dom 170 m2.


Będziesz sam kupował materiał i rozliczysz się z wykonawcą tylko za robociznę?

----------


## marconi_piaseczno

Chyba sam, bo kupując materiał mam jeszcze szanse na zwrot różnicy w podatku między 23% a 8% (o ile są z 23% VATem).
Za gipsowe z materiałem powiedział mi od 25 zł, za diamant od 28 zł. Za samą robociznę gipsowe 16 zł, cw 18 zł, z kwarcem 20 zł.

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Chyba sam, bo kupując materiał mam jeszcze szanse na zwrot różnicy w podatku między 23% a 8% (o ile są z 23% VATem).
> Za gipsowe z materiałem powiedział mi od 25 zł, za diamant od 28 zł. Za samą robociznę gipsowe 16 zł, cw 18 zł, z kwarcem 20 zł.


Jeśli masz do nich zaufanie, że nic nie wyniosą to ok. Najlepiej niech sami zamówią to co jest im potrzebne i dadzą Ci fakturę bo inaczej będziesz miał mnóstwo problemów ze zwrotami itp.

ps.
W razie jakbyś miał inne pytania to wolałbym na nie odpowiadać w temacie o tynkach ( link w sygn.) bo tu robimy trochę śmietnik :smile:

----------


## marconi_piaseczno

OK, dziękuję za cenne rady. Sporo się dowiedziałem czytając Twój temat o tynkach. Gdybym od niego zaczął nie miałbym aż tylu wątpliwości. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## malux20

Radek przeczytałem twój wątek - pożyteczny
jeśli chodzi o diamonta -schnie teraz schnie a już teraz widać  że jest twardy

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Radek przeczytałem twój wątek - pożyteczny


Dzięki :smile: 




> jeśli chodzi o diamonta -schnie teraz schnie a już teraz widać  że jest twardy


a po wyschnięciu będzie jeszcze twardszy.

----------


## surgi22

> Radek przeczytałem twój wątek - pożyteczny
> jeśli chodzi o diamonta -schnie teraz schnie a już teraz widać  że jest twardy


Ile dałeś za m2 diamonta ( jeśli nie sekret ) ?

----------


## malux20

23 zł z robocizną 
oczywiście  wykonawca  przed zastrzegał się  że może dojść okolo 500zł na domie  jesli  grubo będzie musial  kłaść
widzę  że  wychodzi około 1 cm

----------


## mauri_b

Ja płacę 26 zł za diamanda, jadą grubo, momentami 2,5cm. O dopłatach nic mi nie mówiono.

----------


## malux20

u mnie wyszło 24 zł ostatecznie

----------


## andziK

Dołączę do grona zadowolonych z diamanta  :smile:  tynki mam od lata 2011 i muszę powiedzieć że jesteśmy z Zoną bardzo zadowoleni. Fakt tylko że mieliśmy jeszcze przejechać lekko gipsem i zetrzeć miejscowe chropowatości jak i (tak nam się wydaje  :smile:   ) ujednolicić strukturę... ale jak widać po tych którzy ten etap mają za sobą wystarczy przejechać papierem , zagruntować i malować  :smile:  tak też mówi wykonawca.
Ale... mam też jedną zagwózdkę związaną z tynkiem. Zauważyłem w kilku miejscach rysy na ścianie i w niektórych miejscach po  opukaniu miejsca słychać pustkę ... Odkułem taką jedną pustkę i okazało się (wg mnie) że diamant nie związał się z tzw pierwsza "szpryca". Widać po prostu to co było pod nim czyli jak pisałem pierwszą szprycę ... Wykonawca po oględzinach powiedział że (co mnie zdziwiło  :wink:  ) tak może być. Nie odkuwać tylko zostawić. Podpowiedzcie co z tym fantem zrobić? Jak sprawdzałem tyk na "pukanie to słychać że puka w małym obszarze np 15x20cm a po rozkuciu pojawia się dalsza pustka tzn tynk skuwam młotkiem aż do miejsca gdzie nie rozszczepia się od szprycy  :smile:  Ja jestem za skuciem i naprawą, wykonawca  że tak może być . A może tak jest? i może być? NIe jestem w tej dziedzinie fachowcem, mam swoje zdanie ale wolałbym się upewnić co to tego faktu.
Opukać ściany i skuć? czy tak może być...

----------


## malux20

ty to aparat jesteś tynki do skucia i jestes zadowolony
jutro idę pukać po ścianach

----------


## andziK

> ty to aparat jesteś tynki do skucia i jestes zadowolony
> jutro idę pukać po ścianach


 Tak myślałem  :smile:    Ale fachowiec wie lepiej  :wink: 

Mam propozycję Diamanta ale na to ma pójść jeszcze gładź,czy jest to poprawne działanie ? - też tak chciałem ale powoli wszyscy mnie z tego leczą  - o... i nawet mój wykonawca tak mówi  :smile:  przetrzeć papierem ściernym i malować. Zobaczysz jak ten tynk wygląda... niektórzy nawet gładzi tak nie zatrą...

----------


## malux20

artur olej gładż
andzik  ja to się nie znam   ale tak mi się wydaję

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Dołączę do grona zadowolonych z diamanta  tynki mam od lata 2011 i muszę powiedzieć że jesteśmy z Zoną bardzo zadowoleni. Fakt tylko że mieliśmy jeszcze przejechać lekko gipsem i zetrzeć miejscowe chropowatości jak i (tak nam się wydaje   ) ujednolicić strukturę... ale jak widać po tych którzy ten etap mają za sobą wystarczy przejechać papierem , zagruntować i malować  tak też mówi wykonawca.
> Ale... mam też jedną zagwózdkę związaną z tynkiem. Zauważyłem w kilku miejscach rysy na ścianie i w niektórych miejscach po  opukaniu miejsca słychać pustkę ... Odkułem taką jedną pustkę i okazało się (wg mnie) że diamant nie związał się z tzw pierwsza "szpryca". Widać po prostu to co było pod nim czyli jak pisałem pierwszą szprycę ... Wykonawca po oględzinach powiedział że (co mnie zdziwiło  ) tak może być. Nie odkuwać tylko zostawić. Podpowiedzcie co z tym fantem zrobić? Jak sprawdzałem tyk na "pukanie to słychać że puka w małym obszarze np 15x20cm a po rozkuciu pojawia się dalsza pustka tzn tynk skuwam młotkiem aż do miejsca gdzie nie rozszczepia się od szprycy  Ja jestem za skuciem i naprawą, wykonawca  że tak może być . A może tak jest? i może być? NIe jestem w tej dziedzinie fachowcem, mam swoje zdanie ale wolałbym się upewnić co to tego faktu.
> Opukać ściany i skuć? czy tak może być...


Kolego jaką szprycę???

Tynkarz nakładał tynk gipsowy na obrzutkę gipsową?!? Jeśli tak to bez względu czy był to diamant czy inny tynk gipsowy wszystko nadaje się do skucia...

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Mam propozycję Diamanta ale na to ma pójść jeszcze gładź,czy jest to poprawne działanie ? 
> Cena Diamanta ze szlichtą gładzi to 26zł/m2.


Diamant jest bardzo twardy i można szlifować go szlifierkami do gipsu z pochłaniaczami kurzu, dokładnie tak jak przy gładzi, więc nie ma sensu na diamant nakładać kolejną warstwę gipsu chociaż z drugiej strony jeśli wykonawca proponuje Ci takie rozwiązanie  to może tynki wykonane przez niego naprawdę nadają się do szpachlowania... :sad:

----------


## andziK

> Kolego jaką szprycę???
> 
> Tynkarz nakładał tynk gipsowy na obrzutkę gipsową?!? Jeśli tak to bez względu czy był to diamant czy inny tynk gipsowy wszystko nadaje się do skucia...


Hmmm... nie byłem przy tym jak kładli, firma ok ale teraz przy skuwaniu widać że tam gdzie odparzył tynk na ścianie zostaje tak jakby cienka szpryca gipsowa z diamanta która trzyma się ściany. Tak więc nasunęła mi się na myśl "szpryca"... widać zarzucony i zaciągnięty gips. Skuwam takie "placki" do momentu gdzie nie ma już "pukania" i tynk zostaje na ścianie. Nie zamierzam tego tak zostawić i chcę aby było to zrobione dokładnie tak więc zamierzam sam opukać i skuć ściany w miejscach podejrzanych. W innych miejscach jest oki. 
Są jeszcze rysy wyglądające na skurczowe ale również zamierzam je sprawdzić.
Może nie jest tak źle... i nie trzeba będzie skuwać całości...

Co może być przyczyną takiego rozwarstwienia się tynku?

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Co może być przyczyną takiego rozwarstwienia się tynku?


Tynk gipsowy nałożony na tynk gipsowy w szczególności mokry, opukaj wszystkie miejsca tam gdzie jest głuchy dźwięk odkuj niech wykonawca wypełni te miejsca nowym tynkiem i będzie ok.

----------


## andziK

> Tynk gipsowy nałożony na tynk gipsowy w szczególności mokry, opukaj wszystkie miejsca tam gdzie jest głuchy dźwięk odkuj niech wykonawca wypełni te miejsca nowym tynkiem i będzie ok.


Dziękuję serdecznie za radę i wsparcie...(że nie skuję całości  :smile:   ) też tak myślę że coś nie poszło (w sumie wszystko może się zdarzyć - należy jednak potem mieć do tego normalne podejście - myślę o wykonawcy) Teraz już szukam i kuję - wolę w sumie teraz niż później... tym bardziej że wykonawca mówi o gwarancji. Jak pisałem wcześniej sam odkuję ze względu na dokładność  :smile: 
A jak myślisz czy miejsca "łat" trzeba będzie podszykować gładzią czy wyjdzie się na równe? Chyba będę musiał gładzią pociągnąć.

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> Dziękuję serdecznie za radę i wsparcie...(że nie skuję całości   ) też tak myślę że coś nie poszło (w sumie wszystko może się zdarzyć - należy jednak potem mieć do tego normalne podejście - myślę o wykonawcy) Teraz już szukam i kuję - wolę w sumie teraz niż później... tym bardziej że wykonawca mówi o gwarancji. Jak pisałem wcześniej sam odkuję ze względu na dokładność 
> A jak myślisz czy miejsca "łat" trzeba będzie podszykować gładzią czy wyjdzie się na równe? Chyba będę musiał gładzią pociągnąć.


Myślę, że do łatania najlepszy będzie Knauf goldband do nakładania ręcznego, jest bardzo plastyczny i dobrze się go obrabia więc ładnie się połączy z diamantem. Delikatna mgiełka gładzi na łączeniu też nie zaszkodzi :smile:

----------


## wojgoc

> Delikatna mgiełka gładzi na łączeniu też nie zaszkodzi


poezja nam zawitała

----------


## andziK

> Myślę, że do łatania najlepszy będzie Knauf goldband do nakładania ręcznego, jest bardzo plastyczny i dobrze się go obrabia więc ładnie się połączy z diamantem. Delikatna mgiełka gładzi na łączeniu też nie zaszkodzi


A ja myślałem że Diamantem go zaciągną... i jak na razie myślę ze tak będzie... czy to by było niepoprawne? Bardziej martwi mnie to ze na łączeniach tych "placków" mogą być widoczne rysy łączenia.

PS: Skuwam... i mam nadzieję że nie znajdę za dużo "placków"  :sad:  - ale jak pisałem pod spodem widać wyraźnie zaciągany gips... nie rozumiem takiego postępowania? Przecież na pewno wiedzieli o czymś takim tym bardziej że sam szef mówił o takiej sytuacji...  Ekipa ok, z polecenia i obejrzenie i...i... i taka wpadka? Spróbuję jutro jakaś fotkę wstawić.

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> A ja myślałem że Diamantem go zaciągną... i jak na razie myślę ze tak będzie... czy to by było niepoprawne? Bardziej martwi mnie to ze na łączeniach tych "placków" mogą być widoczne rysy łączenia.


Diamant to tynk maszynowy będzie ciężej ale też może być.




> PS: Skuwam... i mam nadzieję że nie znajdę za dużo "placków"   - ale jak pisałem pod spodem widać wyraźnie zaciągany gips... nie  rozumiem takiego postępowania? Przecież na pewno wiedzieli o czymś takim  tym bardziej że sam szef mówił o takiej sytuacji...  Ekipa ok, z  polecenia i obejrzenie i...i... i taka wpadka? Spróbuję jutro jakaś  fotkę wstawić.


Nadwyżki rzucali na ściany i wszystko było by ok gdyby powierzchnię przejechali "grzebieniem" lub zaczętą powierzchnię od razu całą tynkowali a tak na związany tynk dawali świeży, być może przy materiale lekkim nie było by problemu a diamant jest twardy i pękł.
Nie martw się może tych miejsc nie będzie za dużo...
Wklej fotkę.

----------


## andziK

No to pokułem  :smile:  Myślałem że będzie gorzej. Wyszukałem wszystkie miejsca gdzie pojawiły się ryski i szczerze mówiąc dwa miejsca się ujawniły (jeszcze na dole znalazłem niewielkie pukanie i zastanawiam się czy jest sens odpukiwać :/ ) 
Wrzucam obiecane fotki  :smile:  Jak to mówi mój synek "allleee masakra"  :smile:  - "nowe ściany"  :sad:  
Jestem zdziwiony grubością miejscami 2.5 cm gdzie producent czyli KNAUF pisze że max to 1.5cm? Nawet nie będę pisał ile cm podają wykonawcy ale jeden powiedział że miejscami nawet 12 cm... 
Zdjęcia 1,2,5 to jeden pokój - ściana z maxa natomiast zdj, 3 i 4 po klatka schodowa z suporka.

----------


## Radosław Krasowski

> No to pokułem  Myślałem że będzie gorzej. Wyszukałem wszystkie miejsca gdzie pojawiły się ryski i szczerze mówiąc dwa miejsca się ujawniły (jeszcze na dole znalazłem niewielkie pukanie i zastanawiam się czy jest sens odpukiwać :/ ) 
> Wrzucam obiecane fotki  Jak to mówi mój synek "allleee masakra"  - "nowe ściany"  
> Jestem zdziwiony grubością miejscami 2.5 cm gdzie producent czyli KNAUF pisze że max to 1.5cm? Nawet nie będę pisał ile cm podają wykonawcy ale jeden powiedział że miejscami nawet 12 cm... 
> Zdjęcia 1,2,5 to jeden pokój - ściana z maxa natomiast zdj, 3 i 4 po klatka schodowa z suporka.


Sam już nie wiem, może za pierwszym razem mieli krzywo i ktoś kazał im poprawiać...

Bardziej się boje że używali gipsu jako obrzutka, czy gruntowali ściany jakimś preparatem?

Czasami żeby wyprostować ścianę trzeba pogrubić w tym wypadku producent Knauf pisze aby wykonać to metodą mokre na mokre i jest ok.

----------


## marconi_piaseczno

Witam,

Dzisiaj rozmawiałem z potencjalnym "fachowcem" od tynków, który może u mnie będzie kładł tynki gipsowe.
Powiedział mi, że na ścianę dają podkład gruntujący i od razu na to tynk gipsowy z agregatu. Po tym daje się tylko podkład pod farbę i można malować.
Czy tak prawidłowo wykonuje się tynki gipsowe?

----------


## darkob

Witajcie,robie tynk CW ale druga warstwa robi sie mocno chropowata po równaniu łatą.I teraz prosze o podpowiedź czym najlepiej zrobić tą trzecią warstwe?"cekol" chyba nie będzie za dobry bo musiałbym z 5 razy go naciągać.Myślałem by użyć golband ale w danych tech. jest napisane powinien mieć min.8mm.

----------


## hubertsain

> Witajcie,robie tynk CW ale druga warstwa robi sie mocno chropowata po równaniu łatą.I teraz prosze o podpowiedź czym najlepiej zrobić tą trzecią warstwe?"cekol" chyba nie będzie za dobry bo musiałbym z 5 razy go naciągać.Myślałem by użyć golband ale w danych tech. jest napisane powinien mieć min.8mm.


Z jakiego materiału robisz te tynki CW ??

----------


## marconi_piaseczno

Ponawiam moje pytanie, czy pod tynk gipsowy daję się szprycę czy tylko podkład gruntujący?
Fachowiec powiedział, że na wszystkie przewody instalacji elektrycznej położy siatki ale na suficie przewidzial tylko podkład gruntujący bez siatki.
Czy tak się to powinno robić? Będę wdzięczny za komentarz.

----------


## darkob

Robie z cementu ,wapno mam namoczone i piasek "wiślak".

----------


## hubertsain

> Ponawiam moje pytanie, czy pod tynk gipsowy daję się szprycę czy tylko podkład gruntujący?
> Fachowiec powiedział, że na wszystkie przewody instalacji elektrycznej położy siatki ale na suficie przewidzial tylko podkład gruntujący bez siatki.
> Czy tak się to powinno robić? Będę wdzięczny za komentarz.


Pod tynki gipsowe stosuje się na ściany grunt (np. http://sklep.ewert.com.pl/tynki-masz...oncentrat.html LUB http://sklep.ewert.com.pl/tynki-masz...untujacy-.html), pod tynki cementowo-wapienne obrzutkę, czyli inaczej szprycę. 
Nie ma potrzeby aby na suficie dawał siatkę, może ją zastosować jedynie tam, gdzie łączą się dwa różne materiały, np. cegła z betonem.
Pod

----------


## hubertsain

> Robie z cementu ,wapno mam namoczone i piasek "wiślak".


Czyli zrobili najpierw szpryc, teraz kładą warstwę, którą trapezują i tą warstwę zapewne będą zacierać piaskiem kwarcowym?

----------


## marconi_piaseczno

> Pod tynki gipsowe stosuje się na ściany grunt (np. http://sklep.ewert.com.pl/tynki-masz...oncentrat.html LUB http://sklep.ewert.com.pl/tynki-masz...untujacy-.html), pod tynki cementowo-wapienne obrzutkę, czyli inaczej szprycę. 
> Nie ma potrzeby aby na suficie dawał siatkę, może ją zastosować jedynie tam, gdzie łączą się dwa różne materiały, np. cegła z betonem.
> Pod


Bardzo Ci dziękuje za odpowiedź. Czyli robią zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną :Smile: 
A jak zrobią to się okaże. Dla mnie plusem jest to, że bez problemu zgodzili się przyjechać drugi raz dokończyć ościeża po montażu okien.

----------


## darkob

> Czyli zrobili najpierw szpryc, teraz kładą warstwę, którą trapezują i tą warstwę zapewne będą zacierać piaskiem kwarcowym?


tak,zrobiłem szpryc,a drugą warstwe równałem łatą i troche przytarłem packą.W niektórych miejscach jest na tyle dotarte że wystarczyłoby użyć np.cekol a w innych miejscach powierzchnia jest tak chropowata(2-3mm) że cekol chyba bym musiał kilka razy nakładać.Czy do wykończenia tego lepszy byłby golband czy np. gładź cementowo-wapienna?(z cementowo-wapienną z worków nie miałem nigdy doczynienia).

----------


## hubertsain

> Bardzo Ci dziękuje za odpowiedź. Czyli robią zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną
> A jak zrobią to się okaże. Dla mnie plusem jest to, że bez problemu zgodzili się przyjechać drugi raz dokończyć ościeża po montażu okien.


Ja na Twoim miejscu nie byłbym takim entuzjastą, że przyjadą obrobić glify... Tu może być problem... Problem może polegać na tym, że teraz tynkarze obsadzą Ci narożniki w otworach okiennych, następnie zostaną obsadzone okna (zapewne drewniane) i może się okazać, że nie da rady obrobić glifów w kącie prostym, ponieważ okno jest za nisko lub za wysoko obsadzone (a muszą licować się także po zewnątrz budynku) lub kąt prosty glifu wchodzi w zawiasy okna. Wtedy jedynym rozwiązaniem jest rwanie narożników, ich ponowne obsadzenie i dopiero obróbka glifu. Wiąże się to ze sporą dodatkową pracą, dodatkowymi kosztami, a także tym, że tynk "odetnie się" strukturą od siebie. Przy wykonywaniu tynków bez stolarki istnieje duże prawdopodobieństwo, że w przeciągach tynk schnie nierównomiernie, wtedy jest problem z właściwym jego obrobieniem i uzyskaniem wysokiej jakości jego powierzchni.

----------


## hubertsain

> tak,zrobiłem szpryc,a drugą warstwe równałem łatą i troche przytarłem packą.W niektórych miejscach jest na tyle dotarte że wystarczyłoby użyć np.cekol a w innych miejscach powierzchnia jest tak chropowata(2-3mm) że cekol chyba bym musiał kilka razy nakładać.Czy do wykończenia tego lepszy byłby golband czy np. gładź cementowo-wapienna?(z cementowo-wapienną z worków nie miałem nigdy doczynienia).


Przy tynkach tradycyjnych przy drugiej warstwie musisz wyprowadzić całą geometrnię na ścianie. Czyli piony, linie i kąty. Przy tynkach 3 warstwowych (najczęściej wykonywanych z piasku, cementu i wapna) warstwa druga jest trapezowana i przygotowywana pod położenie trzeciej warstwy najczęściej z piasku kwarcowego. Przy tynkach cementowo-wapiennych 2 warstwowych druga warstwa także jest po to aby wyprowadzić geometrię na ścianie, ale także, żeby uzyskać końcowy efekt wizualny tynku. Tynk taki jest wykonywany z gotowych mieszanek, przy drugiej warstwie obrabiany jest on początkowo pacą styropianową, a następnie strukturę uzyskuje się przez obróbkę pacą z filcem lub drobniutką gąbką.
Nie wiem jak Ty planowałeś wykonać swoje tynki i na jaki efekt liczyłeś. Ja zimą wykańczałem budynek, gdzie ktoś wykonał tynki CW z betoniarki i zostawił je inwestorowi bez 3 warstwy, czyli po samym trapezowaniu, efekt tych tynków był taki:



Inwestor poprosił nas, abyśmy doprowadzili je do porządku. Wyrównywaliśmy je gipsem Nida Start (http://www.artbud.pl/pl/p/Gips_szpac...pak_25_kg/8070), a efekt końcowy uzyskaliśmy poprzez dwukrotne położenie Nida Finisz (http://www.artbud.pl/pl/p/Gips-szpac...ak.-25-kg/8071).

----------


## Balto

Moja uwaga z racji praktycznej do tego co hubersain pisał.  Nad biurem mam nadbudowany poziom, w teorii tam miało być mieszkanie, w praktyce został magazyn, z kanciapą do spania  :wink:  ogrzewany częściowo, ocieplony całościowo. Nvmd. W teorii ściany miały być proste, a różnice nazwijmy to pomijalne. W praktyce wyglądało to o wiele mniej różowo. Okna zostały zamontowane "do lica". [na zewnątrz]. Montaż parapetów pokazał co może być w środku a robienie tynków wewnętrznych - okazało się polką z przytupami. Efekt jest ok, ale nie wyobrażam sobie by robić coś w innej kolejności i nadgonić robotę. 
Nawet 2 centy mogą mieć znaczenie...

----------


## marconi_piaseczno

> Ja na Twoim miejscu nie byłbym takim entuzjastą, że przyjadą obrobić glify... Tu może być problem... Problem może polegać na tym, że teraz tynkarze obsadzą Ci narożniki w otworach okiennych, następnie zostaną obsadzone okna (zapewne drewniane) i może się okazać, że nie da rady obrobić glifów w kącie prostym, ponieważ okno jest za nisko lub za wysoko obsadzone (a muszą licować się także po zewnątrz budynku) lub kąt prosty glifu wchodzi w zawiasy okna. Wtedy jedynym rozwiązaniem jest rwanie narożników, ich ponowne obsadzenie i dopiero obróbka glifu. Wiąże się to ze sporą dodatkową pracą, dodatkowymi kosztami, a także tym, że tynk "odetnie się" strukturą od siebie. Przy wykonywaniu tynków bez stolarki istnieje duże prawdopodobieństwo, że w przeciągach tynk schnie nierównomiernie, wtedy jest problem z właściwym jego obrobieniem i uzyskaniem wysokiej jakości jego powierzchni.


No to co byś mi radził? Wstawić najpierw okna i drzwi? Okna z Oknoplastu lecz niestety "plastiki", są juz gotowe do odebrania i można je zamontować ale specjalnie tego nie robiłem ze względu na to, że wolałem zostawić puste otwory okienne żeby przez dwa miesiące wszystko dokładnie wysuszyć i dopiero na początku lipca wstawić okna i drzwi i zająć się wykańczaniem wnętrz.

----------


## wojgoc

> No to co byś mi radził? Wstawić najpierw okna i drzwi? Okna z Oknoplastu lecz niestety "plastiki", są juz gotowe do odebrania i można je zamontować ale specjalnie tego nie robiłem ze względu na to, że wolałem zostawić puste otwory okienne żeby przez dwa miesiące wszystko dokładnie wysuszyć i dopiero na początku lipca wstawić okna i drzwi i zająć się wykańczaniem wnętrz.


 wstawiaj okna - zostawienie pustych otworów uwazam za nieporozumienie, a argument dokładnego wysuszenie za dziecinny - delikatnie ujmując.
Poza tym pewnie masz otwory zabite dechami - nie boisz się, ze pewnej nocy ktoś Ci wyniesie okabklowanie o hydraulikę z budowy?

----------


## hubertsain

> No to co byś mi radził? Wstawić najpierw okna i drzwi? Okna z Oknoplastu lecz niestety "plastiki", są juz gotowe do odebrania i można je zamontować ale specjalnie tego nie robiłem ze względu na to, że wolałem zostawić puste otwory okienne żeby przez dwa miesiące wszystko dokładnie wysuszyć i dopiero na początku lipca wstawić okna i drzwi i zająć się wykańczaniem wnętrz.


Wstawiaj okna i drzwi, zaoszczędzisz sobie dzięki temu wielu problemów.

----------


## marconi_piaseczno

> wstawiaj okna - zostawienie pustych otworów uwazam za nieporozumienie, a argument dokładnego wysuszenie za dziecinny - delikatnie ujmując.
> Poza tym pewnie masz otwory zabite dechami - nie boisz się, ze pewnej nocy ktoś Ci wyniesie okabklowanie o hydraulikę z budowy?


Otworów nie mam zabitych dechami. Całą zimę hulał wiatr żeby cała chemia, która była stosowana podczas wznoszenia ścian odparowała swobodnie. Uważasz, że nie ma różnicy w wysychaniu ścian w pomieszczeniu bez okien a z zamontowanymi oknami? Moim argumentem jest to, że wiatr hula na wskroś przez dom przewietrzając dom (na czas tynkowania otwory okienne będą zasłonięte folią). Poza tym po zamontowaniu okien musiałbym cały czas pilnować aby wiatr nie uszkodził okien itp. Pomijam fakt, że okna z budów tez potrafią znikać.

Hubert, jakie problemy masz na myśli? Okna mogę zamontować przed tynkami tylko musiałbym mieć "twarde" argumenty aby to zrobić. Z chęcią ich wysłucham.

----------


## hubertsain

> Otworów nie mam zabitych dechami. Całą zimę hulał wiatr żeby cała chemia, która była stosowana podczas wznoszenia ścian odparowała swobodnie. Uważasz, że nie ma różnicy w wysychaniu ścian w pomieszczeniu bez okien a z zamontowanymi oknami? Moim argumentem jest to, że wiatr hula na wskroś przez dom przewietrzając dom (na czas tynkowania otwory okienne będą zasłonięte folią). Poza tym po zamontowaniu okien musiałbym cały czas pilnować aby wiatr nie uszkodził okien itp. Pomijam fakt, że okna z budów tez potrafią znikać.
> 
> Hubert, jakie problemy masz na myśli? Okna mogę zamontować przed tynkami tylko musiałbym mieć "twarde" argumenty aby to zrobić. Z chęcią ich wysłucham.


Potencjalne problemy opisałem Ci w poście nr #496

----------


## wojgoc

> Otworów nie mam zabitych dechami. Całą zimę hulał wiatr żeby cała chemia, która była stosowana podczas wznoszenia ścian odparowała swobodnie. Uważasz, że nie ma różnicy w wysychaniu ścian w pomieszczeniu bez okien a z zamontowanymi oknami? Moim argumentem jest to, że wiatr hula na wskroś przez dom przewietrzając dom (na czas tynkowania otwory okienne będą zasłonięte folią). Poza tym po zamontowaniu okien musiałbym cały czas pilnować aby wiatr nie uszkodził okien itp. Pomijam fakt, że okna z budów tez potrafią znikać.
> 
> Hubert, jakie problemy masz na myśli? Okna mogę zamontować przed tynkami tylko musiałbym mieć "twarde" argumenty aby to zrobić. Z chęcią ich wysłucham.


 a gdzie Ty dom budujesz, że wiatr miałby Ci okna uszkodzić???
Z czego Ty budujesz, ze chemia miała się wywietrzyć???
w przypadku tynków tak intensywne  przewietrzanie akurat nie jest wskazane - efekt pekających tynków czy tzw. pajęczynki to głownie zbyt szybkie odparowanie tynków.
poza tym wstawione okna mozna dokładnie i równo obrobić, spasować parapet i listwy przyokienne i otynkować jednolitym tynkiem tzn. za raz cała powierzchnia ściany i okno - wszelkie doróbki różnie się kończą

----------


## marconi_piaseczno

"Problem może polegać na tym, że teraz tynkarze obsadzą Ci narożniki w otworach okiennych, następnie zostaną obsadzone okna (zapewne drewniane) i może się okazać, że nie da rady obrobić glifów w kącie prostym, ponieważ okno jest za nisko lub za wysoko obsadzone (a muszą licować się także po zewnątrz budynku) lub kąt prosty glifu wchodzi w zawiasy okna. Wtedy jedynym rozwiązaniem jest rwanie narożników, ich ponowne obsadzenie i dopiero obróbka glifu. Wiąże się to ze sporą dodatkową pracą, dodatkowymi kosztami, a także tym, że tynk "odetnie się" strukturą od siebie. Przy wykonywaniu tynków bez stolarki istnieje duże prawdopodobieństwo, że w przeciągach tynk schnie nierównomiernie, wtedy jest problem z właściwym jego obrobieniem i uzyskaniem wysokiej jakości jego powierzchni."

OK, czytałem Twoją wypowiedź. Jest to faktycznie problem, nie wiem jak często występujący ale skoro tynkarz się podjął to chyba zdaje sobie z tego sprawę. Zastanawiam się co może być większym problemem, to, że stanie się to co napisałeś czy ryzyko uszkodzenia okien przez tynkarzy? I jak wtedy będzie ze schnięciem tynków? Trzeba by zastosować jakiś patent aby okna mogłyby być cały czas otwarte aby był lepszy przewiew bo raczej mi się wydaje, że uchył nie załatwiłby tu sprawy?

----------


## hubertsain

> "Problem może polegać na tym, że teraz tynkarze obsadzą Ci narożniki w otworach okiennych, następnie zostaną obsadzone okna (zapewne drewniane) i może się okazać, że nie da rady obrobić glifów w kącie prostym, ponieważ okno jest za nisko lub za wysoko obsadzone (a muszą licować się także po zewnątrz budynku) lub kąt prosty glifu wchodzi w zawiasy okna. Wtedy jedynym rozwiązaniem jest rwanie narożników, ich ponowne obsadzenie i dopiero obróbka glifu. Wiąże się to ze sporą dodatkową pracą, dodatkowymi kosztami, a także tym, że tynk "odetnie się" strukturą od siebie. Przy wykonywaniu tynków bez stolarki istnieje duże prawdopodobieństwo, że w przeciągach tynk schnie nierównomiernie, wtedy jest problem z właściwym jego obrobieniem i uzyskaniem wysokiej jakości jego powierzchni."
> 
> OK, czytałem Twoją wypowiedź. Jest to faktycznie problem, nie wiem jak często występujący ale skoro tynkarz się podjął to chyba zdaje sobie z tego sprawę. Zastanawiam się co może być większym problemem, to, że stanie się to co napisałeś czy ryzyko uszkodzenia okien przez tynkarzy? I jak wtedy będzie ze schnięciem tynków? Trzeba by zastosować jakiś patent aby okna mogłyby być cały czas otwarte aby był lepszy przewiew bo raczej mi się wydaje, że uchył nie załatwiłby tu sprawy?


Podaliśmy Ci argumenty, żebyś wstawił okna, bo mogą być kłopoty. Decyzja zaś należy do Ciebie.

----------


## marconi_piaseczno

Wydaje mi się jednak, że mam więcej do stracenia niż rwanie narożników, choć uważam, ze byłby to spory problem. U mnie producent okien powiedział, że daje na okna 5 lat gwarancji, jednak jeśli podczas tynkowania zostaną uszkodzone to gwarancja przepada. Wtedy będę musiał dochodzić wymiany okna od tynkarzy. Nawet gdyby się zgodzili mi zapłacić za wymianę uszkodzonego przez nich okna to musiałbym czekać kilka miesięcy na to okno. Wszystkie okna miałem robione pod wymiar, czekałem na nie 2,5 miesiąca. Zostaję jednak przy montażu okien po tynkowaniu.

----------


## wojgoc

a o jakie uszkodzenia okna chodzi producentowi? i na co masz tę gwarancję? czytałeś ją?
czy widziałeś swoich tynkarzy podczas pracy? jakie tynki gipsowe czy cem-wap?
jesli cem-wap to maszynowe czy tradycyjne rzucane kielnią?
jesli masz ekipę tynkarskąco robi niechlujnie i wszędzie jest brud to nie wstawiaj, jeśli robią czysto i dokładnie to nic się oknom nie stanie.
a tynki robisz przed wylewkami czy po wylewkach?

----------


## marconi_piaseczno

Wybrałem jednak wersje tynkowania bez okien. Ekipa jest już w połowie prac. Wylewki robię za dwa tygodnie. Zastanawiam się teraz ile czasu potrzebują tynki i wylewka na wyschnięcie? Tynkarze powiedzieli, że bez okien to 3 tygodnie. Ma ktoś doświadczenia w tej materii. Zaznaczam, że nie chodzi mi o teorię ale jak to było u was w praktyce.

I jeszcze jedno pytanie. Czy na instalację elektryczną pod tynkiem daje się siatkę aby tynk nie pękał?

----------


## Kondziu75

Elektryk tak powinien Ci położyć instalację, żeby w najmniejszym stopniu nie przeszkadzała tynkarzom. Ja mam dom z edera ceramika i wszystkie kable są wpuszczone w pustaki i nic nie wystaje i nie ma problemu przy tynkowaniu.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## marconi_piaseczno

hehe, post z ubiegłego roku. 

Tak wiec dla zainteresowanych mogę powiedzieć, że było zrobione wszystko bez siatek i po roku na razie nic nie odpada :smile: 
Jedyne (w sumie nie jedyne) ale dość istotny błąd zrobili. Nie dali nic na drewniany słup nośny od dachu, który przechodzi przez jedna ze ścian działowych i  w tym miejscu tynk pękł. Oczywiście zagipsowali nam kilka gniazdek ale to ponoć normalka. Poza tym zrobiłem błąd że wybrałem "zwykły" gips a nie DIAMANT, który jest dużo twardszy i teraz byle stuknięcie w ścianę robi w niej otworek.

----------


## pinki1100

Witam
Mam pytanie czy jak położę tynk knauf mp75 cienko tzn 3-5mm na podłoże siatka elewacyjna zatopiona w kleju gipsowym na ścianie.
Co się może stać jak będzie za cienko?

----------


## gandw

Też o to kiedyś pytałem, ale nikt mi nie potrafił odpowiedzieć. Zauważyłem żezbyt cienką warstwę ciężko zaciągnąć na gładko - przy grubszych piasek się łatwiej zatapia w tynku i wychodzi gładko. Do tak cienkich warstw Knauf ma tynki Blauband albo Rotband ale są 2x droższe  :sad: , ale co się stanie jak dasz cienko zwykły  :Confused:  nie wiem.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Witam
Widze, ze watek troche podumarl, mam nadzieje, ze cos sie ruszy po zadanym przeze mnke pytaniu?
Mianowicie, czy przy tynkach cementowo- wapiennych nakladanych maszynowo przed szprycowaniem gruntuje sie sciany?
Z gory dziekuje za odpowiedz.

----------


## wojgoc

gruntuje się, ale przed gruntem dobrze jest też je umyć np. z pajęczyn

----------


## Tomaszs131

> gruntuje się, ale przed gruntem dobrze jest też je umyć np. z pajęczyn


No to u mnie tego chyba nie zrobili. Od razu przystapili do natrysku szprycy. Nie jestem pewny czy czyscili sciany.
Jesli sciany nie byly zagruntowane to czy moga pojawic sie  problemy? Tynk zacznie odpazac?

----------


## EWBUD

> No to u mnie tego chyba nie zrobili. Od razu przystapili do natrysku szprycy. Nie jestem pewny czy czyscili sciany.
> Jesli sciany nie byly zagruntowane to czy moga pojawic sie  problemy? Tynk zacznie odpazac?


Obrzutka mogła za szybko wyschnąć i nie osiągneła swojej wytrzymałośći.

----------


## Balto

To co pisze mój kolega (ukłony) wynika nawet nie tyle z niezagruntowania ścian, co z faktu, że są suche, czyli ładnie wchłoną wilgoć które nie będzie brała udziału w wiązaniu cementu. To tak na marginesie. Temu można zapobiec dając "lewą" wilgoć - zrosić mgiełką wodną. Pomaga. Dalej grunt sprawia, że wilgoć jest wchłaniania w głąb ściany w taki sam sposób, co oznacza, że jeśli ściana złapie wilgoć, a kolejne warstwy tynku są cienkie, nie będzie widać tego  z czego zrobiony jest mur...

----------


## wojgoc

> To co pisze mój kolega (ukłony) wynika nawet nie tyle z niezagruntowania ścian, co z faktu, że są suche, czyli ładnie wchłoną wilgoć które nie będzie brała udziału w wiązaniu cementu. To tak na marginesie. Temu można zapobiec dając "lewą" wilgoć - zrosić mgiełką wodną. Pomaga.


 ile i co jaki czas trzeba robić te "lewą " wilgoć? bo jednorazowy strzał wg mnie nic nie da


> Dalej grunt sprawia, że wilgoć jest wchłaniania w głąb ściany w taki sam sposób, co oznacza, że jeśli ściana złapie wilgoć, a kolejne warstwy tynku są cienkie, nie będzie widać tego  z czego zrobiony jest mur...


masło maślane :sad: , 
wg mnie grunt sprawia, że obrzutka i tynk właściwy mają lepszą przyczepność do ściany, ściana nie wchłania tak szybko wilgoci z obrzutki czy tynku właściwego, tylko woda wyparowuje w pomieszczenie, tworząc w ten sposób tę powierzchniową mgiełkę na scianie, co zapobiega tworzeniu się "pajączków" na ścianie.
Jakie kolejne warstwy tynku :Confused:  - mówimy o tynkach maszynowych czy rzucanych z kielni
Ale ja nie jestem specem tylko inwestorem :yes:

----------


## Balto

Ta lewa wilgoć - tyle ile będzie trzeba, aż zrobi się mocny. Mgiełką, nie lać wodą. Jak jest mocny to będzie ją chłonął powoli i nie będzie rys skurczowych...
Ech... Po kolei:
1. Grunt - jest pewną barierą dla wody idącej z zewnątrz i wewnątrz. To pierwsze oznacza, że woda nie idzie w głąb ściany. 
Wyjaśnienie: warstw tynku c/w w teorii jest ze trzy minimum. Dawno temu były one grube, co oznaczało, że wilgoć tak czy inaczej nie dochodziła do ściany. Stare tynki zewnętrzne - zwykle i wapienne i c/w potrafią mieć i 50 i 60 mm, a bywają pewnie i grubsze. Jeśli mają ich jednie kilka - to jeśli będzie wilgoć, jeśli  coś się wyleje etc, to w ekstremalnym przypadku woda dojdzie do muru i będziesz widział to z czego jest zrobiony mur. Czasem można takie cudeńka zobaczyć jeśli ktoś wywalił okno w starym domu i nie zamurował ściany tak jak było tylko pooszczędzał. Widać wstawkę.
2. Jeśli jest grunt to woda zostaje w tynku nie idzie dalej i jeżeli nałożony jest zgodnie z regułami sztuki, to powinno jej wystarczyć na pierwsze dni wiązania. W czasie wiązania cement, i wszystko co z nim jest związanie oddaje ciepło, co oznacza, że ogrzewa sam siebie. Gdyby wilgoci miał pod dostatkiem (w sensie np. tynk byłby mocno polewany) to mogą wystąpić rysy skurczowe - owe pajączki.
3. Ilość wody konieczna do nałożenia tynku zależy bezpośrednio od składu tynku jaki był robiony na budowie, lub tego co było przygotowane we worze (cement, dodatki, chemia etc)
Wyjaśnienie na koniec. W pewnym sensie z cementem jest perpetuum mobile: elementy z wibroprasy robi się na półsuchym betonie, potem w wielkich firmach się go naparza, poddaje działaniu pary wodnej. W mniejszych albo przykrywa albo cieszy się jak jest wilgotne powietrze. W obu wypadkach przykrywa się szczelnie elementy. Pod przykryciem z delikatnym opóźnieniem - plastyfikatory - cement zaczyna wiązać i wydzielać ciepło, co sprawia, że na chłodniejszych zwykle przykryciach - od dołu skrapla się para wodna i tworzy wilgoć. Która powolutku wspomaga proces wiązania i cement znów wydziela ciepło i tak dalej. Po dniu albo dwóch, elementy idą na palety potem znów się je polewa wodą i przykrywa (naparzanie - troszkę nowocześniejsza forma polewania wodą). Elementy sa bezpieczne a to wszystko wspomaga proces wiązania.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Jestem juz po tynkach. Sciany przed szpryca nie byly gruntowane, tynk c/w Dolina Nidy. Tynki naprawde zosty ladnie wykonane.
Wszystko ladnie podeschlo, rys skurczowych brak nascinch z  Solbetu, ale za to pojawily sie na kominie ocieplonym styropianem, wykonczonych klejem a potem tynkiem.
By pozbyc sie tych rys czy mozna na tynk ponownie wtopic siatke z klejem?
Jesli reszta scian wyglada dobrze to czy faktu braku ich gruntowania, moze przyczynic sie do pojawienia sie problemow w przyszlosci?

----------


## CzarnyIwan

Czytam ten i podobne wątki i nie mogę znaleźć jednoznacznej odpowiedzi na nurtujące mnie pytanie. Czy na ściany wew wykonane z ytong i silki należy nanosić grunt pod tynki cem-wap dolina nidy? DN ma w ofercie nawet taki grunt: http://www.dolina-nidy.com.pl/prepar...gruntujcy.html ale wykonawca odradził mi gruntowanie ścian.  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## EWBUD

A dlaczego Ci odradził?
Powinneś albo gruntować, albo nasycić solidnie ściany wodą.

----------


## wojgoc

zadzwoń do przedstawiciela DN na swoim terenie i dowiesz się od źródła

----------

